# 2010 Singles Thread



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 1, 2010)

New Year, new thread!
Still single? Newly single? Single and ready to mingle? Then this is the place for you!
Come in and let your single status be known. Complain about it if you hate it. Brag about it if you enjoy it. Either way...you're single and that's what counts.
*Here's to hoping we all find a partner in 2009 and I don't have to start the 2010 Singles Thread.*
Oh, and if you haven't already guessed...this JerseyGirl is still single!
Anyone else?

That was what I wrote when I started last year's thread...and since we're all not partnered up...welcome to the 2010 Singles Thread!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 1, 2010)

subscribe, even though I'm technically not single.

Mentally, I feel single. Since I'm not getting any.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 1, 2010)

Reporting for duty.....single with a capital S!


----------



## DarkSol (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep... still single!


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello! *waves*

It seems I am well & truly in this thread (if you were at all as interested in someone as you claimed to be, you'd at least reply to their Happy New Year text, wouldn't you?! Especially when you've had no contact since 22nd Dec). Intending to stay here all year - think it would do me good.


----------



## djudex (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm as single a an individually wrapped slice of Kraft cheese.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 1, 2010)

Single lady, right here.  And I'm okay with that. What's the point of being with someone just to say that I am with someone? No, when someone earns the pleasure of being with me, it's going to be much more than for the sake of not being single. It's going to be because, even though I'm quite happy with myself as a single woman, I want to devote myself to making some very special man as happy as possible.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 1, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Hello! *waves*
> 
> It seems I am well & truly in this thread (if you were at all as interested in someone as you claimed to be, you'd at least reply to their Happy New Year text, wouldn't you?! Especially when you've had no contact since 22nd Dec). Intending to stay here all year - think it would do me good.



I soooooo hear you on this one girl.... the no contact thing... I would write him off.. you deserve better...


----------



## The Fez (Jan 1, 2010)

yep.

Ten character minimum you say?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 1, 2010)

Yup, I'm single. Did I mention I'm pretty damn cute!


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 1, 2010)

Well here we go again, Single and read to mingle. So where all the BBW's at?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 1, 2010)

Single and ready to mingle. I'm ready to enter a whole new world to me. Here goes everything.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeppers, single, single, single, singgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggle.


----------



## SBQT73 (Jan 1, 2010)

Single..........always single..................


----------



## Proner (Jan 1, 2010)

Single here too but I'm now ok with that I had an awesome New Year's Eve great dinner, saying "Happy New Year" at everyone at the "Miroir d'eau" and making friends with very nice Equatorian guys


----------



## Zoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Make mine a three-year subscription, that'll take me through 2012 and I won't need any more.


----------



## katherine22 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am single, I am happy to be single while wearing a new dress looking damn fine in it.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 1, 2010)

Single again and happy about it.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 1, 2010)

Still single, and not happy about it


----------



## Isa (Jan 1, 2010)

Another new year and yes, still single. 

Waves hello to my fellow single 2010ers!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 1, 2010)

Single. Still. What a shock.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 1, 2010)

Oui, je suis single! Maybe the new decade will bring love for me and others... 

Music is my main muse regardless and makes me very happy:wubu: I also love books and am reading Stephen King's new HUGE (literally) book "Under The Dome"!! This maybe losery to the date jockey's of the world, but I love it


<Raises glass> Here's to being able to post on the couples thread finally though (and hopefully permanently) *Cheers*


----------



## Keb (Jan 1, 2010)

Chronically single, but looking all the same. 

As much as I love you guys, I can't wait to escape this thread


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 1, 2010)

Recently single. :/

& yes, ready to mingle. woo.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 1, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Recently single. :/
> 
> & yes, ready to mingle. woo.




Awww hon. I am sorry (unless it is best for you). I thought you 2 were super cute!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 1, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Awww hon. I am sorry (unless it is best for you). I thought you 2 were super cute!



I think it was the right thing, but it has been hard. But thank you, I appreciate it. :]


----------



## Paquito (Jan 1, 2010)

Single Pringe (sour cream and onion baby)


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 1, 2010)

Single for the last 6 plus years,with only one FA experience,BHMs equally appreciated as I like both types of guy ...hint...


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't remember if I posted on last year's list but definitely rang in the new year single so here I go.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 1, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> Single for the last 6 plus years,with only one FA experience,BHMs equally appreciated as I like both types of guy ...hint...



If I could come to the UK, you wouldn't be single anymore, and neither would I.


----------



## comaseason (Jan 1, 2010)

Uno mas and no more! For real this time.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 1, 2010)

Reporting in as Single......


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 2, 2010)

Single still, hopefully when I turn 21 here soon, all will be okay.

I have good hopes, but for the time being, it's kinda lonely .


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 2, 2010)

snuffy2000 said:


> Single still, hopefully when I turn 21 here soon, all will be okay.
> 
> I have good hopes, but for the time being, it's kinda lonely .



You just have to get on with your own life and ignore it. fill the lonliness. because then when the person comes along it'll be an awesome added bonus t your life  

*not that im thinking you just sit haivng a mope by the way* 



*woot* I'm still single toooo! But i'm just enjoying being by myself until i manage to snag someone i like ^_^


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just_Jen said:


> You just have to get on with your own life and ignore it. fill the lonliness. because then when the person comes along it'll be an awesome added bonus t your life
> 
> *not that im thinking you just sit haivng a mope by the way*
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I do keep myself pretty occupied with writing music and with friends. It's just the little things that I miss every once in a while.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm single, and have 2 dates lined up for when I get back to Melbournetown :batting:


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 2, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm single, and have 2 dates lined up for when I get back to Melbournetown :batting:



you're such a go getter.... I love it!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2010)

*sigh*Yeah...I spent New Years Eve alone and that will probably be the case for the rest of this year too the way things have been going unfortunately.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 2, 2010)

Rowan said:


> *sigh*Yeah...I spent New Years Eve alone and that will probably be the case for the rest of this year too the way things have been going unfortunately.



Aww, that just means things can only look up from here. I hope you'll find someone to bring in the new year with for next time around.


----------



## RJI (Jan 2, 2010)

Back on the market and enjoying it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 2, 2010)

Here!

...man, fuck distance...


----------



## Tau (Jan 2, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Here!
> 
> ...man, fuck distance...



Dude, so hard! I'm still here - also happen to have two dates lined up in the next two weeks - getting ready to kiss a few more frogs. Wouldn't it be awesome if they turned out to be wolves instead *wistful sigh*


----------



## vermillion (Jan 2, 2010)

single...and ok with that...
but wouldn't mind a boyfriend (or girlfriend :happy
but not in a huge rush...


----------



## jwalsh14623 (Jan 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Recently single. :/
> 
> & yes, ready to mingle. woo.



Would you like to mingle out to dinner? I'm in Rochester and also single. :smitten:


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Single here. I get profoundly depressed about it sometimes, but on the other hand, I don't really have the time and energy to devote to a relationship right now anyway. It's nice to not have to worry about pleasing another person. I have other stuff to work on in my life, and I know this immediate moment isn't the right time. But I've been single for so long that it's easy to doubt that someone available and compatible will ever be interested in me.  For now I will just try to concentrate on doing the stuff I need to do, taking care of myself and finding enjoyment in life. 

I think 2010 is going to be a good year for me, whether I find anyone or not. I've just completed some major life goals (just graduated with my Bachelors of Science a few weeks ago) and will complete a few more really soon, so I'll be ready for new beginnings.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

Still Totally Single, Lol.


Prolly Will Be for a long while, But I'm Enjoying it Most of the time


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 2, 2010)

Single. 

But I suspect that I'm about to embark upon a short-term, tumultuous relationship. It's someone I've never met, but have been talking to online for quite a long time. So, we'll see about that.


----------



## nikola090 (Jan 2, 2010)

I was on the single topic '09.....now I'm on the single topic '10....still single!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 2, 2010)

Officially not single as of December 27, 2009.

I finally get to leave this ol' thread behind.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 2, 2010)

You know life would be a lot easier if we all lived next to each other. It seems like we all live in corners of the earth. Well that or I need to have a road trip to somewhere lol.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 2, 2010)

SINGLE! and not at all ashamed. 

although I do have a "friend with benefits". i like this situation, since i get sexin's and no complicated relationship! SCORE.


----------



## 0nlnn (Jan 2, 2010)

0nlnn reporting in! Hot damn, not surprised at all to be here...*sigh*


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 2, 2010)

Single but looking forward to having lots of fun this year!!:batting:


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 3, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## steely (Jan 3, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> SINGLE! and not at all ashamed.
> 
> although I do have a "friend with benefits". i like this situation, since i get sexin's and no complicated relationship! SCORE.



I love this attitude soooo much! It's perfect!


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 3, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> If I could come to the UK, you wouldn't be single anymore, and neither would I.



This young guy is AWESOME !! I wish some young BBW would take him on your side of the sea...:bow:


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> Aww, that just means things can only look up from here. I hope you'll find someone to bring in the new year with for next time around.



Thanks hon..i hope so too!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 3, 2010)

S13Drifter said:


> You know life would be a lot easier if we all lived next to each other. It seems like we all live in corners of the earth. Well that or I need to have a road trip to somewhere lol.




we could all have a Pajama Party!!  hahahahaha


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 3, 2010)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Officially not single as of December 27, 2009.
> 
> I finally get to leave this ol' thread behind.



Congratulations babygirl! <3


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 3, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> SINGLE! and not at all ashamed.
> 
> although I do have a "friend with benefits". i like this situation, since i get sexin's and no complicated relationship! SCORE.


woo! just don't fall in love, and smack him if he does.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 3, 2010)

Is widowed class as single if so single 3 years and counting - although probably to old for it to make any difference now LoL


----------



## jdsumm (Jan 3, 2010)

yep, still single. I'm ok with it. Wouldn't mind if that changed someday though. Occasionally I get depressed and lonely but most days I am pretty darn happy and enjoying the life I have now.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Jan 3, 2010)

but, would gladly give up my "single" status for a loving FA.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 3, 2010)

Starting off another year in this forum. I had lots of fun and a great many dates last year but unfortunately no real keepers. That trend has been in full effect the last few weeks especially. Ive had four of the most aweful dates of my life in the last two weeks and I am really hoping that trend changes soon. I enjoy being single but after more than 7 years of being the perpetual bachelor I could use a change of pace.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2010)

Oirish said:


> Starting off another year in this forum. I had lots of fun and a great many dates last year but unfortunately no real keepers. That trend has been in full effect the last few weeks especially. Ive had four of the most aweful dates of my life in the last two weeks and I am really hoping that trend changes soon. I enjoy being single but after more than 7 years of being the perpetual bachelor I could use a change of pace.



Well if you ever find yourself in Florida, Id be happy to go on a good date with you ( at least I'd hope it would be good!!!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Well if you ever find yourself in Florida, Id be happy to go on a good date with you ( at least I'd hope it would be good!!!)




You're breaking my heart there Rowan.....


----------



## Oirish (Jan 3, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Well if you ever find yourself in Florida, Id be happy to go on a good date with you ( at least I'd hope it would be good!!!)



Likewise if you ever get out to CA...or Vegas. I'm there all the time since family lives there...and because it's Vegas. Thank god I'm not a gambler


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're breaking my heart there Rowan.....



Whatcha mean?


----------



## shinyapple (Jan 3, 2010)

Yup...single here too. Perpetually single really. I'm fine that way, although I wouldn't object to someone to snuggle with from time to time.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 3, 2010)

shinyapple said:


> someone to snuggle with


Yes.!!!!!!


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 3, 2010)

Still Single


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 4, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> we could all have a Pajama Party!!  hahahahaha



I like your thinking


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Here!
> 
> ...man, fuck distance...




<3





(Man...fuck ten character minimum.)


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 4, 2010)

*raises hand*


----------



## shinyapple (Jan 4, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Yes.!!!!!!



Was that an offer? LOL


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 4, 2010)

Like I said, fuck distance.

Otherwise heck yes!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 4, 2010)

any takers??? feel free to pm me...

( i am so curious to see the feedback on this one...)


----------



## northwestbbw (Jan 4, 2010)

joining the thread as someone who is also still single!


----------



## nugget34 (Jan 4, 2010)

single and like eddie murphy im coming to america


----------



## Rowan (Jan 4, 2010)

nugget34 said:


> single and like eddie murphy im coming to america



question is...what part? lol


----------



## maureenc (Jan 4, 2010)

single, single, single!!! Loving the freedom, but would love to find someone hot to make out with even better


----------



## Sweetnlow (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been single for ar really long time. I don't even remember when I had a proper relationship that wasn't based on sex. People in this thread seems unhappy with their ralationships status. It always goes,I'm single but hey it's ok. To be honest I don't think there is a singel person that is 100 % happy with it. Everyone is looking for the perfect situation and a partner and to be single is also something to feel ashamed for. I'ts stigmatized with shame in todays society. You are not good enough unless you have a partner. Everewhere we are told that we shouldn't be single and how much happier we would be if we were with someone special. So its a heave cross to bare to be single. I just want you to no that the guilt you may sometimes feel comes from outside and is not you. 

(sorry for poor english i think I made my point clear though)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 4, 2010)

maureenc said:


> single, single, single!!! Loving the freedom, but would love to find someone hot to make out with even better



You could easily find someone to make out with! Honestly, I think almost *any* woman could find physical affection, if that's all you're looking for. Plus, you're adorable, so you'd have absolutely no problem! 

The harder part is finding a relationship...


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 4, 2010)

Became single a few days before christmas, and am still single now. It is for the best right now. But I will start looking again soon hopefully


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 4, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> Became single a few days before christmas, and am still single now. It is for the best right now. But I will start looking again soon hopefully



Aw, sorry to hear that - break ups just before holidays are especially difficult, I think.






(...however....i'm hopefully moving to San Diego in a couple of years...so if you find yourself single then...:batting :happy:


----------



## Crystal (Jan 4, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Congratulations babygirl! <3



Thanks, sweetie! Yay for fun, new, exciting relationships. :happy:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 4, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> any takers??? feel free to pm me...
> 
> ( i am so curious to see the feedback on this one...)



Simple. Elegant. Let me know if it works. I may have to use your technique. LOL


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweetnlow said:


> I've been single for ar really long time. I don't even remember when I had a proper relationship that wasn't based on sex. People in this thread seems unhappy with their ralationships status. It always goes,I'm single but hey it's ok. To be honest I don't think there is a singel person that is 100 % happy with it. Everyone is looking for the perfect situation and a partner and to be single is also something to feel ashamed for. I'ts stigmatized with shame in todays society. You are not good enough unless you have a partner. Everewhere we are told that we shouldn't be single and how much happier we would be if we were with someone special. So its a heave cross to bare to be single. I just want you to no that the guilt you may sometimes feel comes from outside and is not you.
> 
> (sorry for poor english i think I made my point clear though)



I am 100% happy with being single. My last few relationships were so much of a hassle, that I'm just turned off the idea of being in one. Im sure this will change in the future, but as for right now... I LOVE BEING SINGLE!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 4, 2010)

After spending all the time I've been on DIMS in the single thread, I'm happy to say I'm officially out of here!  As of December 30th I'm a single girl no more! 

Good luck everyone! It will happen for you all!!


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 4, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> After spending all the time I've been on DIMS in the single thread, I'm happy to say I'm officially out of here!  As of December 30th I'm a single girl no more!
> 
> Good luck everyone! It will happen for you all!!



Congrats!! I envy you in a good way.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 4, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Congrats!! I envy you in a good way.



Aww thank you girl!! Trust me it WILL happen for you! I'd pretty much given up on finding a good guy, but it happens when you least expect it!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 4, 2010)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Thanks, sweetie! Yay for fun, new, exciting relationships. :happy:



I love the beginning.. always so much fun! Good luck:]


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweetnlow said:


> I've been single for ar really long time. I don't even remember when I had a proper relationship that wasn't based on sex. People in this thread seems unhappy with their ralationships status. It always goes,I'm single but hey it's ok. To be honest I don't think there is a singel person that is 100 % happy with it. Everyone is looking for the perfect situation and a partner and to be single is also something to feel ashamed for. I'ts stigmatized with shame in todays society. You are not good enough unless you have a partner. Everewhere we are told that we shouldn't be single and how much happier we would be if we were with someone special. So its a heave cross to bare to be single. I just want you to no that the guilt you may sometimes feel comes from outside and is not you.
> 
> (sorry for poor english i think I made my point clear though)



uhhh nooo... it has nothing to do with feeling "not good enough", it has to do with, it is natural in life to "couple up"... I mean even the birds and bugs do it. Companionship can be a wonderful healthy thing period and people have been wanting it through out all of time.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 4, 2010)

Maye not for you fat9276 but I have definitely heard other girls say something similar to that effect and I think the point sweet was making is a valid one - you don't have to feel down on yourself for being single.. it's okay to be single, even though we are often told it's not.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 4, 2010)

You can add me to the single list too. Any takers? Just PM.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 4, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Maye not for you fat9276 but I have definitely heard other girls say something similar to that effect and I think the point sweet was making is a valid one - you don't have to feel down on yourself for being single.. it's okay to be single, even though we are often told it's not.




I was speaking for myself only. I try not to generalize others.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm the captain of my own little boat right now...no sweet fwb at the moment to rub the aching shoulders.

I am taking applications for lotion appliers--relationship not required.

Has activistchubbygirl/guy logged on yet? :smitten:


----------



## Weeze (Jan 4, 2010)

I wasn't supposed to be responding to this thread this year, dammit.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 5, 2010)

krismiss said:


> I wasn't supposed to be responding to this thread this year, dammit.



I know the feeling. *sigh*


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sort of in between status. I'm not taken, yet, but I'm not quite still single. There is a potential someone I've met and I really _really_ hope it could work out. I'm really hoping this could be the one.


----------



## maureenc (Jan 5, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> You could easily find someone to make out with! Honestly, I think almost *any* woman could find physical affection, if that's all you're looking for. Plus, you're adorable, so you'd have absolutely no problem!
> 
> The harder part is finding a relationship...



Thanks you so much! But I guess a relationship has to come with it for me...my hormones tell me I want to make out, but my brain tels me I actually have to be into the guy first


----------



## Mini (Jan 5, 2010)

Any bets on this guy being single for 2010, too? Probably for the best at the moment as I'm not feeling all that lovely-dovey.


----------



## Leonard (Jan 5, 2010)

Single and reporting for booty, captain! Ha ha!

*bursts into tears*


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 5, 2010)

maureenc said:


> Thanks you so much! But I guess a relationship has to come with it for me...my hormones tell me I want to make out, but my brain tels me I actually have to be into the guy first



Right there with you, sistah!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Leonard said:


> Single and reporting for booty, captain! Ha ha!
> 
> *bursts into tears*



A lonely, desperate young man. My favorite!:eat1:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 5, 2010)

Leonard said:


> Single and reporting for booty, captain! Ha ha!
> 
> *bursts into tears*


totally loling at your predicament. just fyi.

...i'm so there too. ;_;


----------



## comaseason (Jan 5, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> A lonely, desperate young man. My favorite!:eat1:



Agreed! Nothing is hotter than a desperate sobbing man.


----------



## Ash (Jan 5, 2010)

Single. 
.....


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 5, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> A lonely, desperate young man. My favorite!:eat1:





comaseason said:


> Agreed! Nothing is hotter than a desperate sobbing man.


----------



## Star Struck (Jan 5, 2010)

Single Single and oh did I mention forever Single?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

Star Struck said:


> Single Single and oh did I mention forever Single?



Do you not like being single? I'm completely available.


----------



## comaseason (Jan 5, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


>



Who would want to trap a innocent cherubic delicate flower, especially one such as myself? Why the very idea. Outrage! Indignation!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 5, 2010)

Single, I guess. No one wants a girl that "plays" with dead bodies


----------



## Star Struck (Jan 5, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Do you not like being single? I'm completely available.



There's reasons that I'm single  I have a love hate relationship with it


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

Star Struck said:


> There's reasons that I'm single  I have a love hate relationship with it



I'm still available.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 5, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Single, I guess. No one wants a girl that "plays" with dead bodies



Thats HOT. :smitten:.

I'll be your corpse if you'll be the coroner. 




And no, that's not Rigor Mortis.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 5, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Thats HOT. :smitten:.
> 
> I'll be your corpse if you'll be the coroner.
> 
> ...




this makes me want to listen to T.S.O.L some kinda bad. :eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 5, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Thats HOT. :smitten:.
> 
> I'll be your corpse if you'll be the coroner.
> 
> ...



Hmm, maybe you have a priaprism?  Of course, assuming you haven't seen the light, yet. Don't play with my cold, dead emotions, dear. :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 6, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Thats HOT. :smitten:.
> 
> I'll be your corpse if you'll be the coroner.
> 
> ...





FatAndProud said:


> Hmm, maybe you have a priaprism?  Of course, assuming you haven't seen the light, yet. Don't play with my cold, dead emotions, dear. :happy:



love is in the air.......

and

doobeedoobedooo


----------



## quackman (Jan 6, 2010)

Here, and likely to stay. My ex and I were supposed to have a date tomorrow, and I was hopeful that it was going to lead to my leaving this thread, but that isn't looking too likely at this point.

I considered making a resolution this year to either go on a date or to get turned down by ten women, but I changed my mind - it wouldn't be fair to any woman who said "yes" for me to go out with her when I still want to be with my ex. So single I will stay until I stop loving her or she decides to take me back.

*sigh*


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 6, 2010)

> I considered making a resolution this year to either go on a date or to get turned down by ten women, but I changed my mind -



lol i kinda had the same idea, was going to say yes to the next person who asked me out, but it just didn't feel right he just seemed as a matter of fact kinda person, we just wouldn't gel even as friends.


----------



## Leonard (Jan 6, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> A lonely, desperate young man. My favorite!:eat1:





comaseason said:


> Agreed! Nothing is hotter than a desperate sobbing man.





Wagimawr said:


>



It's true ladies. I draw you in with sniffling sensitivity, but my tears are actually a naturally-occurring adhesive that dries and hardens on contact, ensnaring you both literally and emotionally. It's just my way.


----------



## nikola090 (Jan 7, 2010)

..and waiting for the right girl of my life.....hoping she will be a big girl :wubu:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 8, 2010)

I _hate_ men. I hate them all. 

*bursts into tears* What is wrong with me? What do I do wrong?


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 8, 2010)

Is anyone else getting mix advices. Some of my friends tell me I should get out there love will never find me at home and others tell to back off a little and love will come to me. -_- Confused??? and tired of being alone >_<


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 8, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Is anyone else getting mix advices. Some of my friends tell me I should get out there love will never find me at home and others tell to back off a little and love will come to me. -_- Confused??? and tired of being alone >_<



Both, i know at lot of my friends only go out to find a boyfriend......... I say just get out there and have fun don't go out with the sole purpose of finding a partner though...... that just my opinion..


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> I _hate_ men. I hate them all.
> 
> *bursts into tears* What is wrong with me? What do I do wrong?



You've done nothing wrong. You just haven't found the right person yet. 

*shrinks in terror* Please don't yell at me.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 8, 2010)

Single and ok with it.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 8, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Is anyone else getting mix advices. Some of my friends tell me I should get out there love will never find me at home and others tell to back off a little and love will come to me. -_- Confused??? and tired of being alone >_<



you need to get out & live, but not become obsessed with getting a boyfriend.


----------



## Blazer11 (Jan 8, 2010)

2010 first single new years in a while... But its like riding a bike... lol


----------



## ahtnamas (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm just planning on living in this thread this year. It's comfy here


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 9, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> I _hate_ men. I hate them all.
> 
> *bursts into tears* What is wrong with me? What do I do wrong?





Weirdo890 said:


> You've done nothing wrong. You just haven't found the right person yet.
> 
> *shrinks in terror* Please don't yell at me.



Don't worry, I don't bite. 

*sighs* I guess you do have to dig through a lot of coal to find the diamond, but I'm tired of coming up with only dirty hands.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 9, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Is anyone else getting mix advices. Some of my friends tell me I should get out there love will never find me at home and others tell to back off a little and love will come to me. -_- Confused??? and tired of being alone >_<


I'm also getting mix advices. Not sure what to do..


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 9, 2010)

<-------- Single.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 9, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> ...man, fuck distance...



Agree, fuck distance.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 9, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Agree, fuck distance.


Yeaa fuck distance


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 9, 2010)

i'm re-visiting singlehood in 2010 but wanna be selfishly single for a while  unless someone sweeps me off my feet.. but i'm not purposefully looking for it. 

and i'm going to disagree with the "fuck distance" lol...next time i consider a relationship it's gonna be someone local or not at all


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 9, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> Both, i know at lot of my friends only go out to find a boyfriend......... I say just get out there and have fun don't go out with the sole purpose of finding a partner though...... that just my opinion..





luscious_lulu said:


> you need to get out & live, but not become obsessed with getting a boyfriend.




Thank you ladies! I will follow your advice!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> and i'm going to disagree with the "fuck distance" lol...next time i consider a relationship it's gonna be someone local or not at all




This has always been an issue for me, as well. If they live too far away to visit with any regularity, then they are pretty much just your "internet boyfriend". I don't consider internet guys as boyfriends or real dating. FACE TIME....if they aren't willing to travel....then why bother?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm going to agree with the long distance thing too.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 9, 2010)

I've had 2 out of 3 that worked with distance..but man, it's a huuuuuge hassle over time. Driving, flying, possibly having to figure out where to stay if one party doesn't have a place or if you decide on meeting at a half way point... not being able to call that person to come over if you just wanna stay in, snuggle and watch a movie...blah...no thanks lol...i'd rather be alone.

but yeah..the face time is important in the "getting to know you" process too...there are certain things you can find out about a person on the internet that might take a long time to find out in person, but there are also certain things you can find out spending lots of time in person with someone that you'd never be able to find out on the internet. 

maybe i'll just join a convent..i think i just talked myself into it lol



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This has always been an issue for me, as well. If they live too far away to visit with any regularity, then they are pretty much just your "internet boyfriend". I don't consider internet guys as boyfriends or real dating. FACE TIME....if they aren't willing to travel....then why bother?


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 9, 2010)

Was just in a long distance relationship and it didn't end up so well. I plan to date locally now... Ah well, may as well wait for school.

/kicks shoes off, twiddles thumbs and whistles.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 9, 2010)

There are definitely some folks in far-away places that I'd be super serious about letting them know I think they're great IF they lived near me. I know some folks will accept LDR in the quest for partnership, but it's just such a non-starter for me these days.

Lord, I like to dream about it. Shout out to those anonymous hotties...


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 9, 2010)

I had fun today just noticing the eye candy that worked in the grocery store produce section  I am having fun right now in my life just feeling flirty and cute. If no one likes it. I don't give a rats patootie. As long as I do:wubu:

My boyfriend right now is some high quality chocolate and a good book! Oooo baby!! Give it to me give it to me give it to me...hahahaha


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 10, 2010)

No longer single.

Distance sucks.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 10, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> My boyfriend right now is some high quality chocolate...



With or without nuts?

I'm so, so sorry. I know, it's bad. But someone had to use it.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 10, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> I've had 2 out of 3 that worked with distance..but man, it's a huuuuuge hassle over time. Driving, flying, possibly having to figure out where to stay if one party doesn't have a place or if you decide on meeting at a half way point... not being able to call that person to come over if you just wanna stay in, snuggle and watch a movie...blah...no thanks lol...i'd rather be alone.



This is why I will not do a long distance relationship. It can be tempting if you meet someone online who you click with, but it's not worth the pain and the loneliness. I've done it before, twice. It's been 7 years since the last time and I will never do it again.


----------



## calauria (Jan 10, 2010)

single....


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 10, 2010)

Single... I go back & forth on being "content" about it..mehhh.. whatever.

Right now I am just learning how to flit (yes flit, like a bird) around and be a little flirtatious in my day to day activities (something I have never really done). I have always blamed the men for not paying attention to me, but then I realized that I don't exactly give off signals that I am warm and inviting!! hahaha

Like if I see a handsome guy at the bookstore or wherever, instead of looking down and thinking "oh he probably wouldn't like me and/or find me attractive", I now smile if I catch his eye and bounce on by. 

I like being more girly girl now... I'm a late bloomer what can I say!
:doh:


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 11, 2010)

Speakeasy is single.


----------



## Mini (Jan 11, 2010)

Still single, but y'know, I think I can live with it right now.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 11, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Like if I see a handsome guy at the bookstore or wherever, instead of looking down and thinking "oh he probably wouldn't like me and/or find me attractive", I now smile if I catch his eye and bounce on by.
> 
> I like being more girly girl now... I'm a late bloomer what can I say!
> :doh:



Yeah, this is where I'm at too. Props to us and all the other late bloomers up in here. 

I'm still single -- and trying to be radically open to the opportunities that come up. (But finding it's hard to balance being radically open with times I just don't vibe with someone.)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 11, 2010)

The best relationship I ever had was with a guy who was in Denmark and it was also the hardest to because of the distance, and my untreated bipolar disorder-which is now being treated =D. But yeah FUCK DISTANCE. FUCKITY FUCK IT.


----------



## cooljoeyd (Jan 11, 2010)

Single, ready to mingle tired of being single :/


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> The best relationship I ever had was with a guy who was in Denmark and it was also the hardest to because of the distance, and my untreated bipolar disorder-which is now being treated =D. But yeah FUCK DISTANCE. FUCKITY FUCK IT.



I'm glad your bi-polar disorder is being treated. I would think it would be hard to have a steady relationship with something like that. It would be hard for people to put up with me if I left my Aspergers untreated.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> Don't worry, I don't bite.
> 
> *sighs* I guess you do have to dig through a lot of coal to find the diamond, but I'm tired of coming up with only dirty hands.



I'm sure it will all pay off someday. I don't know when, but I'm sure it will. :happy:


----------



## graceofangels (Jan 11, 2010)

Single! Recently out of a relationship.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 11, 2010)

speakeasy said:


> Speakeasy is single.












Well... hello there ((waves))


It's a shame were on different continents.. lol, your a cutie!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 11, 2010)

I went on one of the worst dates of my life Saturday.. needless to say, still single!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 11, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I went on one of the worst dates of my life Saturday.. needless to say, still single!



Oh no! My nosey-girlie nature makes me want details!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 11, 2010)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Oh no! My nosey-girlie nature makes me want details!



Hahaha.. I'm the same way. Basically, he didn't really look like he did in pictures, he was extremely nervous to the point where he appeared to be trembling a little? And he was extremely shy, and barely talked and told me a whole bunch of things about himself that make me go ://// and then at the end, although I thought it was clear it didn't go well, he told me he wanted to do it again and proceeded to give me an awkward hug and then.. a kiss. SGJQSG83ND. No.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 11, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahaha.. I'm the same way. Basically, he didn't really look like he did in pictures, he was extremely nervous to the point where he appeared to be trembling a little? And he was extremely shy, and barely talked and told me a whole bunch of things about himself that make me go ://// and then at the end, although I thought it was clear it didn't go well, he told me he wanted to do it again and proceeded to give me an awkward hug and then.. a kiss. SGJQSG83ND. No.



Uck. I'm sorry, sweetie. Awkward dates are right up there on the fun list along with sitting in a tub full of scissors.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 11, 2010)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Uck. I'm sorry, sweetie. Awkward dates are right up there on the fun list along with sitting in a tub full of scissors.



Hahaha, absolutely! It's okay though.. I have some other possibilities! haha. :]


----------



## Crystal (Jan 11, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahaha, absolutely! It's okay though.. I have some other possibilities! haha. :]



Yay! And make sure if you wear that pink/black lace shirt from Torrid out on one of these dates, take pictures!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 11, 2010)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yay! And make sure if you wear that pink/black lace shirt from Torrid out on one of these dates, take pictures!



Haha I will! I haven't gotten it yet but soon hopefully :]


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2010)

It seems every time I find a woman attractive, there's always a complication. I tried asking out this girl I know in art class on a date, and she's already in a relationship. That always seems to be the way for me. Too far away, already in a relationship, etc. I wonder if this is the universe telling me I'm best off waiting.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 12, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> It seems every time I find a woman attractive, there's always a complication. I tried asking out this girl I know in art class on a date, and she's already in a relationship. That always seems to be the way for me. Too far away, already in a relationship, etc. I wonder if this is the universe telling me I'm best off waiting.



I'm sure there's someone out there already waiting for you.


----------



## inkedinto (Jan 12, 2010)

Back on the Market for 2010.. and enjoying it for now!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm sure there's someone out there already waiting for you.



Here's hoping.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 12, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> It seems every time I find a woman attractive, there's always a complication. I tried asking out this girl I know in art class on a date, and she's already in a relationship. That always seems to be the way for me. Too far away, already in a relationship, etc. I wonder if this is the universe telling me I'm best off waiting.



You know, I have that same problem. In fact, last year there was this guy at work (he's gone now) I had a crush on. I was told he was single and so at Valentine's I bought this puppy plush for him and wrote a note. I was so nervous I thought I would have a heart attack. In the end, though, it turned out he already had a girlfriend and returned the plush and the note. 

Whoops. Now I felt I would die, but from embarrassment. It took a while before I could look his way again. I kind of miss him as he always said 'hello' to me, but it's better he's gone because that way I couldn't keep harboring feelings for him.


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 12, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Well... hello there ((waves))
> 
> 
> It's a shame were on different continents.. lol, your a cutie!!!



Thanks! You're a cutie yourself. 
Waving back from the U.S.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 12, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm glad your bi-polar disorder is being treated. I would think it would be hard to have a steady relationship with something like that. It would be hard for people to put up with me if I left my Aspergers untreated.



So true, I put the people around me through hell for so many years before I manned up and figured out/admitted what was wrong with me. Over the course of time I would say, maybe I should see a counselor, then I would get mad at people who would agree with me, like it meant they thought I was crazy. But I was going crazy. Argh.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 12, 2010)

-checks watch-
yup still single; seems to be bothering my housemates more than me
I know I have to end this cycle of over thinking everything and thereby avoiding what I'm thinking about doing but I just can't be arsed at the moment to be perfectly honest. I think all I want from the fairer sex at the moment is to feel wanted but I don't really mind if I'm not, but the reason I can say that because I know at least one person wants me which is always good for the self esteem, she's with someone but that saves me from having to do anything about the situation and relax contented that at least one person I would want to be with would want to be with me.

hang on a second, I'm not even wearing a watch...


----------



## Proner (Jan 12, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> ...man, fuck distance...



Same here I'm way too far from all lovely Dim's women... but not for long! I ordered the true Star Trek teleporter, US be prepared here I come!

P.S: Sorry for this crazy post  

View attachment 50929_f496.jpg


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Jan 12, 2010)

Single in Connecticut.Still looking for a big,bossy girl to worship and admire!
:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 12, 2010)

A Dims Board member here, but, not single at this time. Been going out with an incredible woman for almost a year now (yes, she is a BBW). I do want to wish all the folks here a wonderful, 'partner filled' New Year.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 12, 2010)

Proner said:


> Same here I'm way too far from all lovely Dim's women... but not for long! I ordered the true Star Trek teleporter, US be prepared here I come!
> 
> P.S: Sorry for this crazy post



NO crazier than anyone else here... you would think that Conrad would have put a "beam machine" on the site already...hahaha




creativemacaronishapes said:


> Single in Connecticut.Still looking for a big,bossy girl to worship and admire!
> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Dude this post was rad....hahaha! Way to be honest. hahahaha... gonna give me the giggles all night. Big AND bossy!! hahahahahaha


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 13, 2010)

Proner said:


> Same here I'm way too far from all lovely Dim's women... but not for long! I ordered the true Star Trek teleporter, US be prepared here I come!
> 
> P.S: Sorry for this crazy post



Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 13, 2010)

I am single too! 35 and single. Where are all the Canadian FAs?


----------



## Melli-girl (Jan 13, 2010)

laughing a little at the "big bossy girl" 
I wonder- could I do that? could I boss a guy around and dig it?? hmmm??


----------



## leekelbel (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm putting my hands up... as in "All the single ladies"


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 13, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahaha.. I'm the same way. Basically, he didn't really look like he did in pictures, he was extremely nervous to the point where he appeared to be trembling a little? And he was extremely shy, and barely talked and told me a whole bunch of things about himself that make me go ://// and then at the end, although I thought it was clear it didn't go well, he told me he wanted to do it again and proceeded to give me an awkward hug and then.. a kiss. SGJQSG83ND. No.



Ugh, this is why I hate the dating process. It can be far too awkward in the beginning that that is the sort of thing I fear will happen on a first date. I decided long ago that the next person I date must be an FA. That's difficult enough to find it seems but I also need to click with that person which doesn't happen often. 

Maybe being single isn't so terrible!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 13, 2010)

I love this singles thread...and I'm also wondering if there's already a thread where people share more about the good/bad/crazy dates we go on? It's helpful for me to read about other people's experiences (like the one thatgirl08 posted), and to get feedback on mine.

Cuz dating can be cray-zay.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 13, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I love this singles thread...and I'm also wondering if there's already a thread where people share more about the good/bad/crazy dates we go on? It's helpful for me to read about other people's experiences (like the one thatgirl08 posted), and to get feedback on mine.
> 
> Cuz dating can be cray-zay.



I love this idea!


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Jan 13, 2010)

_Dude this post was rad....hahaha! Way to be honest. hahahaha... gonna give me the giggles all night. Big AND bossy!! hahahahahaha[/QUOTE_]

I consider giving you the giggles a serious accomplishment!
Laughter= The Best Medicine!


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Jan 13, 2010)

[_QUOTE=Melli-girl;1361177]laughing a little at the "big bossy girl" 
I wonder- could I do that? could I boss a guy around and dig it?? hmmm??[/QUOTE]_

Don't knock it till you try it!


----------



## Proner (Jan 13, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Beam me up Scotty!



Ok here we go... prepare the energy's transfer now!
But wait if we teleport her here and me there... hey that's not at all that I want stop the teleportation! Aargh too late noooooo


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 14, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> i'm re-visiting singlehood in 2010 but wanna be selfishly single for a while  unless someone sweeps me off my feet.. but i'm not purposefully looking for it.
> 
> and i'm going to disagree with the "fuck distance" lol...next time i consider a relationship it's gonna be someone local or not at all



DARN IT! Looks like I can't go out with her then. T_T


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 14, 2010)

so we're all sure distance blows ass? excellent!


----------



## kittencat (Jan 14, 2010)

Single for almost 2 years now...how the hell does that happen..damn lol:doh:


----------



## lostinadaydream (Jan 14, 2010)

Technically Single since some months... practically I still have some problems... if someone could get me out of that, I'll be happy!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm currently dating: Littlefairywren, fat9276, Mizzsnakebite, GEF, Gingembre, and other assorted ladies in addition to my boyfriend. Thinking about ditching the boyfriend and just dating my females.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2010)

AnotherJessica said:


> Ugh, this is why I hate the dating process. It can be far too awkward in the beginning that that is the sort of thing I fear will happen on a first date. I decided long ago that the next person I date must be an FA. That's difficult enough to find it seems but I also need to click with that person which doesn't happen often.
> 
> Maybe being single isn't so terrible!



There are FA's in Rochester.. just not many datable ones. We should discuss because if you've been looking like I've been looking.. we're probably lookin' at the same dudes. 



mcbeth said:


> I love this singles thread...and I'm also wondering if there's already a thread where people share more about the good/bad/crazy dates we go on? It's helpful for me to read about other people's experiences (like the one thatgirl08 posted), and to get feedback on mine.
> 
> Cuz dating can be cray-zay.



I was actually considering starting a blog kind of like that but honestly, a thread would be better. Blogs are too much work. Start it and I will so contribute!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm currently dating: Littlefairywren, fat9276, Mizzsnakebite, GEF, Gingembre, and other assorted ladies in addition to my boyfriend. Thinking about ditching the boyfriend and just dating my females.



geeeeze this is the single thread not the FLW whoring thread.





(kidding. totally kidding!)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 14, 2010)

Single and actually enjoying it.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 14, 2010)

Thatgirl08 and I are now in a relationship. Because I said so. BYE THREAD. 

jk. i'm still single as fuck.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2010)

krismiss said:


> Thatgirl08 and I are now in a relationship. Because I said so. BYE THREAD.



:wubu: you're such a romantic


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 14, 2010)

get a thread


----------



## theladypoet (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been single so long it's become my part of my identity. I am now Single Girl. 

I have a costume.

It's old sweatpants and a shirt with a picture of a cat on it, in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 14, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm currently dating: Littlefairywren, fat9276, Mizzsnakebite, GEF, Gingembre, and other assorted ladies in addition to my boyfriend. Thinking about ditching the boyfriend and just dating my females.



umm that Littlefairywren gets around, she will get a reputation if she isn't careful ....  You know i'm just messing...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 14, 2010)

AnotherJessica said:


> I love this idea!





thatgirl08 said:


> I was actually considering starting a blog kind of like that but honestly, a thread would be better. Blogs are too much work. Start it and I will so contribute!



Alright, the dating thread is up. 

For all of us open to doing more dating in the new year, and trying things out, here's a place where we can document our experiences and support each other to keep on keepin on.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 14, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> There are FA's in Rochester.. just not many datable ones. We should discuss because if you've been looking like I've been looking.. we're probably lookin' at the same dudes.



I was thinking the same thing! Let's chat hahaha


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Alright, the dating thread is up.
> 
> For all of us open to doing more dating in the new year, and trying things out, here's a place where we can document our experiences and support each other to keep on keepin on.



I will be contributing to this asap.



AnotherJessica said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Let's chat hahaha



Check your PM box chica! :]


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 14, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm currently dating: Littlefairywren, fat9276, Mizzsnakebite, GEF, Gingembre, and other assorted ladies in addition to my boyfriend. Thinking about ditching the boyfriend and just dating my females.




you tart!


----------



## Melli-girl (Jan 15, 2010)

creativemacaronishapes said:


> [_QUOTE=Melli-girl;1361177]laughing a little at the "big bossy girl"
> I wonder- could I do that? could I boss a guy around and dig it?? hmmm??_




Don't knock it till you try it![/QUOTE]

Lol-- oooooooooh i'm on it! hahaha-- wonder if i can boss around my next date. hahaha. I wonder how he will feel about it.....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 15, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> you tart!



Hey girlie, I told this cute guy in FL about you. I was like there's this really hot single chick on dimensions and you should message her. I don't know why I did that. I don't like sharing you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 15, 2010)

the singles 2010 thread already has 9 pages . . . there's a lot of us single people.


----------



## intraultra (Jan 15, 2010)

So, my stepmom got me a shirt with this on it: http://www.t-parlour.com/images/d_shirt301.jpg

Gee, thanks 

So yeah...single, obviously.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 15, 2010)

intraultra said:


> So, my stepmom got me a shirt with this on it: http://www.t-parlour.com/images/d_shirt301.jpg
> 
> Gee, thanks
> 
> So yeah...single, obviously.



lol.. that made me laugh so hard..... MY mum would do that too.... Gotta love them...


----------



## Rowan (Jan 15, 2010)

started to think there might have been something starting with this guy in real life, but that came to a screeching halt.

*shrug* oh well. So here I sit continually on the single's thread


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 15, 2010)

intraultra said:


> So, my stepmom got me a shirt with this on it: http://www.t-parlour.com/images/d_shirt301.jpg
> 
> Gee, thanks
> 
> So yeah...single, obviously.



Awww. I take it that shirt will be stowed away somewhere to never be seen again?  I have to give it to your stepmom as it is funny. I am just thankful my family doesn't get on me for being picky.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 15, 2010)

intraultra said:


> So, my stepmom got me a shirt with this on it: http://www.t-parlour.com/images/d_shirt301.jpg
> 
> Gee, thanks
> 
> So yeah...single, obviously.




I'd rock it, but yeah, that's not nice.


----------



## djudex (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought I had something starting but then no. :blink:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 15, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm currently dating: Littlefairywren, fat9276, Mizzsnakebite, GEF, Gingembre, and other assorted ladies in addition to my boyfriend. Thinking about ditching the boyfriend and just dating my females.



OOoh, I am the first on your list.....:kiss2:



Inhibited said:


> umm that Littlefairywren gets around, she will get a reputation if she isn't careful ....  You know i'm just messing...



Hahaha I am a nice girl, what are you talking about?!...LOL!


----------



## Nexis (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I suppose I'm one of the many ranked in the legion of singles, which isn't quite fun considering Valentine's Day, aka Singles Day, is coming up soon. I just feel that holiday just rubs salt in the wound for all us single guys and gals.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hey girlie, I told this cute guy in FL about you. I was like there's this really hot single chick on dimensions and you should message her. I don't know why I did that. I don't like sharing you.



i love cute boys! they are my favorite snack:eat2:

There is plenty me to go 'round, like for sure..hahahaha


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

Has he PM'd you yet though?


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 18, 2010)

*belatedly walks out*


----------



## Carrie (Jan 18, 2010)

'Sup, thread.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 18, 2010)

Yup. Still single.


----------



## superherogirl09 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just saw this thread...count me in as well. 



Nexis said:


> Well, I suppose I'm one of the many ranked in the legion of singles, which isn't quite fun considering Valentine's Day, aka Singles Day, is coming up soon. I just feel that holiday just rubs salt in the wound for all us single guys and gals.



Yeah, Valentine's Day sucks...I dread going into stores this time of year because of the overload of pink and red stuff and corny messages. Still, I find that it's a perfect opportunity to commiserate with fellow single people, to be glad you're at least not in a dysfunctional relationship, and to send people these: http://www.despair.com/bittersweets.html


----------



## archivaltype (Jan 18, 2010)

single...



oh yes. I say fuck distance, too.


----------



## quackman (Jan 18, 2010)

I posted a Craig's List personal ad earlier this year. I mostly got replies that are either spam or prostitution, but I did get a couple of actual responses. One is from a woman going through what she describes as a lengthy but drama free divorce. This is a deal breaker for me (I've seen too many drama free divorces become highly dramatic, and I really don't want to be "the other man"), but I'm not sure how to say this politely. Does the following sound okay to people?

Dear X, thanks for taking the time to read my ad and to reply to it. Right now I'm not in a point in my life where I feel comfortable dating somebody in the middle of a divorce, but you do sound really interesting and I'd love to see if we would click as friends.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't bother w/ friends, imo. It rarely works and drags out something you're not interested in being part of.. it's a waste of time for both of you. Just my two cents.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 18, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Don't bother w/ friends, imo. It rarely works and drags out something you're not interested in being part of.. it's a waste of time for both of you. Just my two cents.



I agree. Maybe say something like, "once your divorce is finalized feel free to get back in touch with me."


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 18, 2010)

I third this opinion forming an unholy triumvirate! No messy divorce "friendships".


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in..... single and... as they say..... ready to mingle... 

(((looks around))))) hey... I'm in damn good company here...:happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 19, 2010)

single and still trying to figure it out.


----------



## hillking12 (Jan 19, 2010)

single all day everyday


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 19, 2010)

single and looking, but enjoying being single.:happy:


----------



## BoomSnap (Jan 21, 2010)

After being in a horribly shitty relationship for most of '09, I will relish the year 2010 "As the Year of Sweet Sweet Singledom". 

/party hat


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 21, 2010)

BoomSnap said:


> After being in a horribly shitty relationship for most of '09, I will relish the year 2010 "As the Year of Sweet Sweet Singledom".
> 
> /party hat



Welcome to the party...... can I borrow your hat?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2010)

BoomSnap said:


> After being in a horribly shitty relationship for most of '09, I will relish the year 2010 "As the Year of Sweet Sweet Singledom".
> 
> /party hat


Congratulations, N8.  Long overdue, IMHO.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm so excited to say I can finally leave this damn thread.  

I love all y'all, but I'm no longer single. Bye, thread!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 22, 2010)

We're out!



p.s. is scared okay along excited? <3


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 22, 2010)

Single here.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm so excited to say I can finally leave this damn thread.
> 
> I love all y'all, but I'm no longer single. Bye, thread!



congrats chica


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 22, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm so excited to say I can finally leave this damn thread.
> 
> I love all y'all, but I'm no longer single. Bye, thread!





Wagimawr said:


> We're out!
> p.s. is scared okay along excited? <3




You guys are so damn adorable! On behalf of the thread, good riddance to you both!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> We're out!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. is scared okay along excited? <3



Oh it's *YOU. * :/:/:/:/:/





just kidding.. congrats Jason :]


----------



## Crystal (Jan 22, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm so excited to say I can finally leave this damn thread.
> 
> I love all y'all, but I'm no longer single. Bye, thread!



Congrats, darling! SO glad to hear this.  That makes two of us.


----------



## MamaLisa (Jan 24, 2010)

was nearly not single for a minute there.. but single i am lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 25, 2010)

MamaLisa said:


> was nearly not single for a minute there.. but single i am lol



Hope it was a hot minute.


----------



## psychdocva (Jan 25, 2010)

So let's see...um...Single.

Yup...no girlfriend...BBW or SSBBW as the case may be...

Also, no t.v., no dog, no cat, no kids, no crazy ex drama, no kids, and I live alone...I also live in the Hampton Roads Area which shows great promise when looking at Plenty of Fish, but alas...not for me.

The irony is, that I read probably a dozen personal ads and they all basically say the same thing, over and over again, the melody is the same song I hear all the time from single girls...the great irony is that when I write (and you fine people can see this as self-evident...I'm no slouch when it comes to the expression of the written word) the letters get read and never returned back.

I'm 6'2, 230 with a fantastic body, great muscles, sharp mind, healthy sense of humor in school for a fabulous career, live alone, have a car, spiritually but not religiously Jewish, uninhibited, open minded, bladdity-blah-blah...and yet...and yet. Nothing.

Oy vey ist mich.


----------



## psychdocva (Jan 25, 2010)

I posted the above at like 3 a.m. and then as now as I write this one, I am not fishing for compliments by any means whatsoever...just kvetching...

But open to new friend if ya wanna be one...:batting:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 25, 2010)

psychdocva said:


> So let's see...um...Single.
> 
> Yup...no girlfriend...BBW or SSBBW as the case may be...
> 
> ...



Shit.. call me


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 25, 2010)

oh crap! it's 2010
oh crap! it's almost valentines day and finally
oh crap! i'm still FREAKIN SINGLE!!!!!! 
ARRRGGHHH!!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 25, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> oh crap! it's 2010
> oh crap! it's almost valentines day and finally
> oh crap! i'm still FREAKIN SINGLE!!!!!!
> ARRRGGHHH!!!!



Look at it this way though: Would you rather be single or dating someone who sucks?

er, not in the good way.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 25, 2010)

Divals said:


> Look at it this way though: Would you rather be single or dating someone who sucks?
> 
> er, not in the good way.



lol! i guess i really do need to keep that in mind...so for now i guess i'm back to single and satisfied? oh well...


----------



## JonesT (Jan 25, 2010)

Still single here. Probably will be for a long time.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 25, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> lol! i guess i really do need to keep that in mind...so for now i guess i'm back to single and satisfied? oh well...



Yeah! Hold out for the good ones! And you're pretty, you'll find 'em sooner or later. Or something.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Jan 26, 2010)

I just became single on Monday! Whoop?


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 26, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> so we're all sure distance blows ass? excellent!



Distance most definitely sucks. I know I'm probably going to single for a while because of my location. There's almost nobody datable in Idaho.


----------



## ingfatdesirus (Jan 26, 2010)

I hope to get off of this thread but I am likely to have some send my obit to you all than get a date ! I am handsome 250+ lbs BHM but no one will see me in the flesh. I have a cute birthmark on my right hip but no one see before it completely fades away. COME SEE IT !


----------



## 0nlnn (Jan 26, 2010)

Still single...Looking for a lovely lady in the south east. Where are all of you? I know you are out there.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 27, 2010)

sninglesums


----------



## benzdiesel (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, after almost making it to 6 months in absentia, I'm back in here. Not thrilled about it, and neither is she, but... it had to happen. It's perhaps the worst kind of breakup... the one where, if the relationship is a roller coaster ride on a track (i do best with metaphors), everything about it was perfect in the here-and-now... literally perfect... but there was a brick wall obstructing the track in the future that just made the here-and-now too hard to keep sustaining. I'm a long-thinker and a head-over-heart person, and it bit me this time. Bit us both, rather. 

Summary: With apologies for the characteristic long rambling explanation, I'm back in this thread


----------



## nettie (Feb 7, 2010)

single after an 11 year relationship ended last fall


----------



## NemoVolo (Feb 9, 2010)

Single. Never been otherwise, actually. Been used as a rebound, but that hardly counts. Oh, and someone's cyber-mistress, but that's ended.


----------



## Micara (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm spending V-Day gambling with my mom and grandma. Doesn't get much more single than that!


----------



## PhatChk (Feb 13, 2010)

I think I'll spend this whole weekend under the covers waiting until Monday. -_-


----------



## gow (Feb 13, 2010)

I am 28 this year, Mid-West, Single, got a car, just started nice little job that wont record-check me unless i go to DirecTV THANK GOD!!! *Gun Conviction Yall, DONT GO TO NJ... 

. and I look like Hunter S. Thompson.

When can you Start?



http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x160/eimey17/HunterS.Thompson.jpg


----------



## Star Struck (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not really depressed about having no valentine, I bought my own darn candy :eat2: Anybody want to share some Cadbury Caramel eggs?

*Yes I know, that's an easter candy..it's still good*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Feb 13, 2010)

Star Struck said:


> : Anybody want to share some Cadbury Caramel eggs?



"Kraft" Caramel Eggs


----------



## qwertyman173 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh yes, and single too.


----------



## Star Struck (Feb 13, 2010)

qwertyman173 said:


> "Kraft" Caramel Eggs



 This is the craziest comment I've ever read in my entire forum life


----------



## qwertyman173 (Feb 13, 2010)

Star Struck said:


> This is the craziest comment I've ever read in my entire forum life



I'm just wondering if Kraft are going to start renaming things, since they bought Cadbury. Granted, my comment was a little bit.... surreal


----------



## Star Struck (Feb 13, 2010)

qwertyman173 said:


> I'm just wondering if Kraft are going to start renaming things, since they bought Cadbury. Granted, my comment was a little bit.... surreal



 Your comment isn't so crazy now, I didn't know that  

I say we need a 2010 Chocolate thread instead..WAY more positive than the singles thread


----------



## qwertyman173 (Feb 13, 2010)

Star Struck said:


> I say we need a 2010 Chocolate thread instead..WAY more positive than the singles thread



I agree with that!


----------



## gow (Feb 13, 2010)

qwertyman173 said:


> "Kraft" Caramel Eggs



It will ALWAYS be CADBURY!  and "Why is the Easter Bunny Cucking?"


----------



## qwertyman173 (Feb 13, 2010)

I didn't think you got Cadbury's in the USA. Oh well, live and learn!


----------



## nettie (Feb 13, 2010)

The awesome, wonderful people I work with knew I was kind of sad facing this Valentines Day newly single, so a mysterious bandit hit my office yesterday morning and I arrived to this sort of decorating all over:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 13, 2010)

nettie said:


> The awesome, wonderful people I work with knew I was kind of sad facing this Valentines Day newly single, so a mysterious bandit hit my office yesterday morning and I arrived to this sort of decorating all over:



Oh, that is the sweetest thing...I would have burst into tears. I love it when people restore our faith in human nature


----------



## Rowan (Feb 13, 2010)

nettie said:


> The awesome, wonderful people I work with knew I was kind of sad facing this Valentines Day newly single, so a mysterious bandit hit my office yesterday morning and I arrived to this sort of decorating all over:



That's sweet of them  

And i want an office like that too lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 15, 2010)

I hate Valentines Day. That is all.


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer (Feb 15, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hate Valentines Day. That is all.



I did too until I realized MORE CHOCOLATE AND COOKIE CAKE FOR ME!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 15, 2010)

I think i've kinda left this thread..... :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 15, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I think i've kinda left this thread..... :wubu:



Wait!!!!! Don't go........ Oh wait, I saw his pic..... on your way lucky girl:happy:... And I hope he knows he's lucky too...


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 15, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hate Valentines Day. That is all.


 Me too!!! But smile anyway!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 15, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I think i've kinda left this thread..... :wubu:



Ha, never been so happy to see someone go....that is so cool Bobbi :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 16, 2010)

stilll here, maybe if Gilmorris could find a mate for me.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Feb 16, 2010)

I haven't even thought about Valentine's Day since it was carnival in my area.


----------



## anthrochick (Feb 16, 2010)

Send me chocolates! That is all. :kiss2:


----------



## anthrochick (Feb 16, 2010)

And send ThatGirl2 chocolates too !


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 16, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> stilll here, maybe if Gilmorris could find a mate for me.



I keep finding these little Gilmorris surprises when I least expect them...they make me laugh :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 17, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Wait!!!!! Don't go........ Oh wait, I saw his pic..... on your way lucky girl:happy:... And I hope he knows he's lucky too...





littlefairywren said:


> Ha, never been so happy to see someone go....that is so cool Bobbi :happy:



Girlies- thanks so much. You're both so lovely, wish we could all have MULTIPLE cocktails together! xx


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Feb 18, 2010)

I am single and for a while I was glad to be single because I was not ready to be serious with anyone and I wanted to make damn sure I was ready to let someone else in. Now I am, and I'm still single.. I don't think I want to be single anymore.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in for 2010. 
On the bright side I'm finally starting to get over a certain someone :happy:
I still lose though :doh:


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Feb 18, 2010)

So, wait a second. You're telling me there's an alternative to being single? :doh:


----------



## quackman (Feb 18, 2010)

BigGuyInBwick said:


> So, wait a second. You're telling me there's an alternative to being single? :doh:



I suppose there's an alternative, but so far I've only learned how to double my chin.


----------



## ssbbwnut (Feb 21, 2010)

sadly single


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 21, 2010)

Still single, but hoping this year will change that. :happy:


----------



## calauria (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm single and love to mingle!! LOL!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 21, 2010)

I am so, so ready to leave this thread....


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 22, 2010)

still single. maybe my ambition of "WANTED: A PARTNER NOT A DEPENDENT" is too precise.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> still single. maybe my ambition of "WANTED: A PARTNER NOT A DEPENDENT" is too precise.



I think it's a great slogan. If I ever go back onto a dating site, I might just have to use that as my banner


----------



## Jasminium (Feb 25, 2010)

Yep single here and starting to think I secrete some sort of sane guy repellent.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 25, 2010)

ssbbwnut said:


> sadly single



I'm a ssbbw AND a nut; want me??


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Still Single here too.....


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm still single. Heart broken, so I'm staying away from the whole "Relationship" thing.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 26, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, I'm still single. Heart broken, so I'm staying away from the whole "Relationship" thing.



Big ((((cuddly hugs))))


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 26, 2010)

Ditto to what bmann said-past couple of days have been pretty crappy,so I'm just going to avoid it for now.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 26, 2010)

Big ((((cuddly hugs)))) for you too Tom


----------



## Rowan (Feb 26, 2010)

*sigh* i'm lonely and tired of being single


----------



## braindeadhead (Feb 27, 2010)

Still single.... still looking...


----------



## Tania (Feb 28, 2010)

Guess what, gang? I'm still single. You may now wander off and die of not surprise, Iago-style.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Some of the lovely men on here need to seriously consider moving to my city or I am going to be single for a while yet... Men in my town are too.... too... what's the word???? shy? cowardly? married?? lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Some of the lovely men on here need to seriously consider moving to my city or I am going to be single for a while yet... Men in my town are too.... too... what's the word???? shy? cowardly? married?? lol



Moronic? Shallow? Loserish?

Am I hitting the nail on the head yet?


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 28, 2010)

How about absent, pecker heads, ego maniacs, or men with the personality of a grapefruit! Seriously, I love them all.....lol


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 28, 2010)

I think the word is "too-stupid-to-see-a-good-thing-when-it-hits-them-in-the-face"!

Chris



Aust99 said:


> Some of the lovely men on here need to seriously consider moving to my city or I am going to be single for a while yet... Men in my town are too.... too... what's the word???? shy? cowardly? married?? lol


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 28, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Some of the lovely men on here need to seriously consider moving to my city or I am going to be single for a while yet... Men in my town are too.... too... what's the word???? shy? cowardly? married?? lol



...bogan?


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 28, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> ...bogan?



Hahaha, I love you Bobbi!!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 28, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> ...bogan?



Can you be too bogan??? LMAO


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 28, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Some of the lovely men on here need to seriously consider moving to my city or I am going to be single for a while yet... Men in my town are too.... too... what's the word???? shy? cowardly? married?? lol



Male 

srsly men suck ass and not in the good way


----------



## WannabePrincess (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm new to this site, but single! so hi!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, welcome


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 28, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Can you be too bogan??? LMAO



my bad, I suppose it's not a possibility...



*sits back and sips on her Woodstock while hugging her singlet and flannie* 




(I do love Australia, really)


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome, WP! Gotta ask: why are you only a "wannabe" Princess and not a full-fledged one?

Chris 



WannabePrincess said:


> I'm new to this site, but single! so hi!


----------



## patmcf (Mar 1, 2010)

Just single.

BUMP


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 1, 2010)

I am single....recently single and looking for friends, and if it turns into more then so be it...if not I am fine with that. However, I am just looking for someone that will take pleasure in the fact that I am ME which is a fat chick and not put me down about it.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 2, 2010)

Single ssbhm here, 20 years and counting!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 3, 2010)

Indeed.
I am singular, and singular I shall remain. For my dream geek does not exist.


Nearly tried to scrounge up money to fly all the way out to California to try to fix that problem. Glad I didn't have to. [/Bitterness]


----------



## calauria (Mar 4, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Some of the lovely men on here need to seriously consider moving to my city or I am going to be single for a while yet... Men in my town are too.... too... what's the word???? shy? cowardly? married?? lol



ugly?? dumb?? skanky?? lol!!


----------



## calauria (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I'll forever be single, because not only do I constantly have to deal with those who "only wanna have sex with a fat girl", I also have to deal with those who "only wanna have sex with a black girl"......fuckin' pervs!! They fuckin' piss me off!!


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 4, 2010)

Im STILL single and it sucks cant seem to find my type thats into me I keep turning into the "awesome homegirl" :doh:


----------



## NJz_BBW4Some1 (Mar 4, 2010)

calauria said:


> I think I'll forever be single, because not only do I constantly have to deal with those who "only wanna have sex with a fat girl"



Wow, and here I am, thinking I was the only one!!


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 4, 2010)

calauria said:


> I think I'll forever be single, because not only do I constantly have to deal with those who "only wanna have sex with a fat girl", I also have to deal with those who "only wanna have sex with a black girl"......fuckin' pervs!! They fuckin' piss me off!!



oh man I get the I wanna have sex with a black girl all the time...i hate that


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 4, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Indeed.
> I am singular, and singular I shall remain. For my dream geek does not exist.
> 
> 
> Nearly tried to scrounge up money to fly all the way out to California to try to fix that problem. Glad I didn't have to. [/Bitterness]



Are there awesome dream geeks out here in California??? Is it known as the land of dream geeks out here? 

Seriously though, sorry things are sucking for you right now.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 4, 2010)

Newly Single here... Just broke up with girlfriend >.<


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 4, 2010)

T-Bear said:


> Newly Single here... Just broke up with girlfriend >.<



oh dear, you alright buddy? :kiss2:


----------



## cooljoeyd (Mar 4, 2010)

single here too anyone interested send a message


----------



## curvalicious (Mar 5, 2010)

so ready to find someone in 2010, here's to hoping for the best


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 5, 2010)

Kinda sorta single, kinda sorta not! Give it a few months


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 5, 2010)

I am Newly Single and loving it, been single for all of 6 weeks now and after 5 years, lots of emotional crud, and drama I actually am feeling like my old self, can see my inner glow comming back, am being creative and loving it, not saying I wouldnt give up being single if the right guy came along but at the moment I am just happy enjoying lifes journey and its possibilities

hugs


----------



## patmcf (Mar 5, 2010)

curvalicious said:


> so ready to find someone in 2010, here's to hoping for the best



How can you not find someone? You are a babe!


----------



## haveaniceday (Mar 6, 2010)

still single!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2010)

cooljoeyd said:


> single here too anyone interested send a message





curvalicious said:


> so ready to find someone in 2010, here's to hoping for the best




Hey.. look up.. there is someone in your city, right above you. :happy:


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 6, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Hey.. look up.. there is someone in your city, right above you. :happy:



lmao very well spotted lil miss match maker


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2010)

I do what I can.... I'm like cupid.... I should try putting the arrow in my own ass instead... find me somebody!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok cupid...start flinging those arrows then!! Fed up with this single stuff!


----------



## verucassault (Mar 6, 2010)

i dont mind being single today. probably because spring is trying to make a comeback. 
i also had a few "man-jobs" to accomplish around the flat and i did them all by myself ::flexes muscles:: 
it would be nice to belong to someone, but he hasn't found me yet


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 6, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I do what I can.... I'm like cupid.... I should try putting the arrow in my own ass instead... find me somebody!!!



When ever i come across someone from Perth i will send them your way...
Actually i do know of someone who is from perth, he is 23 or 24 and is an archaeologist, i haven't spoken to him in ages but i can see what i can do if you like


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hook me up!!!


----------



## Micara (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't want to jinx it, but I am pretty sure that I'm no longer single.  

And he's awesome. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 7, 2010)

Micara said:


> I don't want to jinx it, but I am pretty sure that I'm no longer single.
> 
> And he's awesome. :wubu:


I TOTALLY Tried to rep you for this. But The mean ol' Rep-Gods are saying You get too much rep from me as it is.

:3


----------



## Micara (Mar 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I TOTALLY Tried to rep you for this. But The mean ol' Rep-Gods are saying You get too much rep from me as it is.
> 
> :3



Aww thanks!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everything!


----------



## northwestbbw (Mar 7, 2010)

YUP...still incredibly single and its starting to get a little old, so if ur interested send me a message 

lol...does that read a little desperate?


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 7, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Hook me up!!!



Bugger, bugger, bugger, he has a girlfriend now, sorry....


----------



## JonesT (Mar 7, 2010)

Still single here


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 7, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> Bugger, bugger, bugger, he has a girlfriend now, sorry....


lol.. Always the way...... Well, think of me if you meet anyone from Perth on here... lol Or anyone who has a big interest to move here...


----------



## pinkylou (Mar 7, 2010)

still very single!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 7, 2010)

Love the motto, Pinkylou!

Chris


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 7, 2010)

Stilllllllllllllllllllllllllll single.............<big sigh>................ Maybe I should just sign-up now for the 2011 Single's Thread.


----------



## calauria (Mar 8, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Stilllllllllllllllllllllllllll single.............<big sigh>................ Maybe I should just sign-up now for the 2011 Single's Thread.



I may as well sign up now, too...lol!!


----------



## Paquito (Mar 8, 2010)

Psh, I'm signed up for the 2012 Singles Thread. Not the 2013 one though, since we're all going to die in the apocalypse.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 8, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Psh, I'm signed up for the 2012 Singles Thread. Not the 2013 one though, since we're all going to die in the apocalypse.



Didn't know that one was open yet, I'm now second on the 2012 Single's Thread list.


----------



## calauria (Mar 8, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Didn't know that one was open yet, I'm now second on the 2012 Single's Thread list.



I'm third.....


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 8, 2010)

Fourth...which totally sucks arse!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 9, 2010)

Now now... don't get ahead of yourselves girls... there is still 9 months of the year left to be single in.... and I'm with you but am forever hopeful!!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 9, 2010)

I bags no:11


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I do what I can.... I'm like cupid....



Hey if you're matching people up don't forget the rest of us! I'll take one tall cute Jersey man please.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am single... and I've been single for too long. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 9, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Hey if you're matching people up don't forget the rest of us! I'll take one tall cute Jersey man please.



I'll see who's around...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I am single... and I've been single for too long. What's wrong with me?



You live too far away. Move to where your Aussie gals live, then you won't be single for long .


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2010)

Being single doesn't suck, until you see others who aren't single and they're happy. Then you're like "I WANNA BE THAT HAPPY!"

So yeah, I'm single and kinda down about it.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 10, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Being single doesn't suck, until you see others who aren't single and they're happy. Then you're like "I WANNA BE THAT HAPPY!"
> 
> So yeah, I'm single and kinda down about it.



What he said.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Agreed, Lloyd. Definitely agreed.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 10, 2010)

Big Squishy Hugs, Being single isnt so bad, (says the person who has only been single again for under 2months), 

think of all the fun of the search, and just because people appear happily paired up doesnt mean they are, everyone thought my ex and I were happy and we wernt so appearances can be decieving 

hug hug hug hug hug

oh and Scorsese86 loooove the ramones


----------



## RacerX69 (Mar 10, 2010)

im single, i cant find anyone im 21 on the boarder on NY and CT ladies??


----------



## Rowan (Mar 10, 2010)

could someone tell me why there are no good looking, single men near gainesville, florida who could change this whole really sucky single status of mine? lol


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 10, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I am single... and I've been single for too long. What's wrong with me?



YOu don't live in the same country as the 3 Aussie girls crushing on you thats whats wrong.....


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rowan said:


> could someone tell me why there are no good looking, single men near gainesville, florida who could change this whole really sucky single status of mine? lol



If the case need be, I'll move to Gainesville for you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Being single doesn't suck, until you see others who aren't single and they're happy. Then you're like "I WANNA BE THAT HAPPY!"
> 
> So yeah, I'm single and kinda down about it.



Yeppers.

too short


----------



## paddyo (Mar 11, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Can you be too bogan??? LMAO



Well you are talking about Perth... Bogan is worn like a badge of honour.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 11, 2010)

ha ha... is that an insult or compliment?? How is it over in the Big' City???


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 11, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> ha ha... is that an insult or compliment??



Wondering that myself! (had to google it lol)

Maybe he's not seen a pic of you!


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 11, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Wondering that myself! (had to google it lol)
> 
> Maybe he's not seen a pic of you!



But i think he has read the "What are you wearing right now thread"
sorry Aus99 only messing, i look bogan / westy too when at home and all comfy


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 11, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> But i think he has read the "What are you wearing right now thread"
> sorry Aus99 only messing, i look bogan / westy too when at home and all comfy



oh gosh.. what was I wearing???


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 11, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> oh gosh.. what was I wearing???



lol i don't think nothing to bad, but i do remember no bra, i see alot of bogans not wearing bras, who should be, but at least your at home and not out in public....... and am only messing not being serious you look great in anything


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 11, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> lol i don't think nothing to bad, but i do remember no bra, i see alot of bogans not wearing bras, who should be, but at least your at home and not out in public....... and am only messing not being serious you look great in anything



LOL, a curse on bogans without bra's......hahaha


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, a curse on bogans without bra's......hahaha



lol its not a bad thing i do the same thing at home, as a matter of fact am doing it now, i just pray no one knocks on the door..


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 11, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> lol its not a bad thing i do the same thing at home, as a matter of fact am doing it now, i just pray no one knocks on the door..



Woo hoo, me too....must be channeling Michelle and Ferret lol!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=simatCov_SM


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, me too...



Ditto! lol


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, me too....must be channeling Michelle and Ferret lol!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=simatCov_SM



lol never mess with a westy chick


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 11, 2010)

I think I'm no longer single. If everything goes according to plan, I won't be single anymore. I'm so happy. She's a wonderful woman. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 11, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I think I'm no longer single. If everything goes according to plan, I won't be single anymore. I'm so happy. She's a wonderful woman. :wubu:



Ahhh, I think I know what's going on.....so cute! :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ahhh, I think I know what's going on.....so cute! :happy:



What do you know Mis Kimberly? Care to share?


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 11, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> What do you know Mis Kimberly? Care to share?



PM'd you!

...


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 11, 2010)

I knew it....woo hoo!! Dances a happy jig!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I knew it....woo hoo!! Dances a happy jig!!!



I think a lot of us are in the know  Hope it all goes super well!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 11, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I think a lot of us are in the know  Hope it all goes super well!



Thank you both. :blush:


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 11, 2010)

aww Congratulations, i don't know what is going on though, but i wish you all the best am happy for you ...


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 11, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> aww Congratulations, i don't know what is going on though, but i wish you all the best am happy for you ...



Look at his location, and then pay attention to posts by someone who is going to be visiting there soon  

Congrats, Weirdo and soon-to-be-Weirdo's GF


----------



## paddyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> ha ha... is that an insult or compliment?? How is it over in the Big' City???



Ha I should have wrote it only applies to the men... Wouldn't want to upset any of those ladies from the west.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't believe it. Two different "What type of girl do you like?" quizzes and BOTH of them say that I'm attracted to the "Girl Next Door" type.

Hmm, maybe that's why I've been having no luck. Of course, the last girl I was (and still am, for some reason) interested in seems like the "girl next door," so I dunno.


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 12, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Look at his location, and then pay attention to posts by someone who is going to be visiting there soon
> 
> Congrats, Weirdo and soon-to-be-Weirdo's GF



lol ok i have it down to 3 ppl now, has taken me a lot of hours....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 12, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I think I'm no longer single. If everything goes according to plan, I won't be single anymore. I'm so happy. She's a wonderful woman. :wubu:



Congrats!



littlefairywren said:


> Ahhh, I think I know what's going on.....so cute! :happy:



I think I do too...........


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 12, 2010)

paddyo said:


> Ha I should have wrote it only applies to the men... Wouldn't want to upset any of those ladies from the west.



Ladies..... ladies???? there is just me!!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 12, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ladies..... ladies???? there is just me!!!!!



Poor lonely Aust............I think someone needs to visit her......


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 12, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Poor lonely Aust............I think someone needs to visit her......



I agree... who though?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 12, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I agree... who though?



Who do you want??


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 12, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Who do you want??



all of the menz... and Bobbie and Kimberly too... I'll share!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 12, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> all of the menz...



Same here


----------



## odd-socks (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi everyone =) I am newly single. And intend to fully enjoy it for a while.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 12, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> all of the menz... and Bobbie and Kimberly too... I'll share!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Same here



Oooh, I am so there Natalie.....I want all of the menz too! Timeshare anyone?
Mizz, get your patootie over here so we can start this party!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, I am so there Natalie.....I want all of the menz too! Timeshare anyone?
> Mizz, get your patootie over here so we can start this party!



I wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you hear a knock on your door in the middle of the night, it's me (with ladle tied up). teehee!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 12, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you hear a knock on your door in the middle of the night, it's me (with ladle tied up). teehee!



Hahaha....the room is all prepared! I even have a can of "death by meringue" handy


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 12, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I agree... who though?




Hmmm..... I wonder?


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 12, 2010)

still single and since I have a very certain type its making everything harder and to top it all off I live in fucking Los Angeles the fake capital of the world...botox this...lypo that...Lameness:doh:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 12, 2010)

<parks her butt here for the duration> Just saying.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha....the room is all prepared! I even have a can of "death by meringue" handy



Ohh... whats that??? death by meringue sounds lovely...


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 13, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Hmmm..... I wonder?



If ya ever make the trip down under.. your very welcome to come visit... :wubu:


----------



## ogie (Mar 13, 2010)

single as usual...can't i seem to hold onto a girl for more than a few months lately


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 13, 2010)

ogie said:


> single as usual...can't i seem to hold onto a girl for more than a few months lately



that blows...someone is out there for everyone...


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 13, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ohh... whats that??? death by meringue sounds lovely...



Hehehehe....actually it's not! Mizz shares my fear of bugs, and I kinda spray them until they resemble meringue with legs


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha....the room is all prepared! I even have a can of "death by meringue" handy



Perfect!!!!!!!!!!



Sweet Tooth said:


> <parks her butt here for the duration> Just saying.



Yep.



Aust99 said:


> Ohh... whats that??? death by meringue sounds lovely...



hahahhahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaa..............ahhhhhhh.........it's not lovely


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 13, 2010)

While this isn't an "IC" thread, I'll confess I think men want NOTHING to do with me, but be my friend. <stomps off> 

Not even FAs here have a thing for me!!! Forget about it in RL   







And I must add, it's effing depressing.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 13, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> While this isn't an "IC" thread, I'll confess I think men want NOTHING to do with me, but be my friend. <stomps off>
> 
> Not even FAs here have a thing for me!!! Forget about it in RL
> 
> ...



Remember what we said....no giving up! Listen to the "dirtbag", she is wise


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Remember what we said....no giving up! Listen to the "dirtbag", she is wise



I know, I know.......I'm not...........but it gets old, real old seeing so many others connecting and all, on "crush" lists, and never me. And then RL...........

Thanks Momma Dirtbag


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 13, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Poor lonely Aust............I think someone needs to visit her......



If only I were in Australia!!! :smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 13, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know, I know.......I'm not...........but it gets old, real old seeing so many others connecting and all, on "crush" lists, and never me. And then RL...........
> 
> Thanks Momma Dirtbag



What's this? You're gonna tie Ladle up with his messy hair and his pork and you didn't invite me? Well! Hmph!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 13, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> What's this? You're gonna tie Ladle up with his messy hair and his pork and you didn't invite me? Well! Hmph!



It is a given that you are invited FLW....you are the co-ordinator after all


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmm thinking mayby we need to start a project thread, so we can all start creating chrissy pressies or some such to take our minds of being single


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 13, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> What's this? You're gonna tie Ladle up with his messy hair and his pork and you didn't invite me? Well! Hmph!



It's a given that you're on the list


----------



## calauria (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok, I'm gonna put myself out here, since no one is coming to me...meanies!! 

I'm single so any guys or gals interested pm me!! :wubu:

Ok, don't everyone flood me with pm's all at once....


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 13, 2010)

oooh betting your about to get flooded you better clean out your inbox in anticipation  (well I think you should lol) it could well be a case of be careful what you wish for ...................


----------



## calauria (Mar 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oooh betting your about to get flooded you better clean out your inbox in anticipation  (well I think you should lol) it could well be a case of be careful what you wish for ...................



lol!! so far, nada, not a thing...lol!!

Nobody loves me!!!!:sad:


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 13, 2010)

aww huggles Id send you one but, I am in Australia and straight so not much good to you am sure that someone will see you and go wowsers though


----------



## calauria (Mar 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> aww huggles Id send you one but, I am in Australia and straight so not much good to you am sure that someone will see you and go wowsers though



Ok, still nada, but I'm fine with it....lol!!
Most people probably see me as a freak and I scare the living shit outta them or something...lol...whatever the case, I'm fine. I'm just gonna continue to be me.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 14, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hehehehe....actually it's not! Mizz shares my fear of bugs, and I kinda spray them until they resemble meringue with legs



oh.. ha ha.. I get it... Not so yummy then. :doh:


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 14, 2010)

loving the single life! lol.. mmmmm hehe


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 14, 2010)

calauria said:


> Ok, still nada, but I'm fine with it....lol!!
> Most people probably see me as a freak and I scare the living shit outta them or something...lol...whatever the case, I'm fine. I'm just gonna continue to be me.



The reality is, most of us single folks are not getting PMs right and left from people here in the forums who want to date us.  I don't think it's something about you specifically that's scaring people...all of us are in the same boat. It's not like we post on here and magically true love finds us the next day... 

You seem like a cool woman though, and I bet there's a hot Alabaman who can appreciate you! (If you want a date, I recommend plentyoffish.com, it's free and an easy way to meet some fun people in your area, after you sift through the profiles a bit.) Good luck!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 14, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> The reality is, most of us single folks are not getting PMs right and left from people here in the forums who want to date us.  I don't think it's something about you specifically that's scaring people...all of us are in the same boat. It's not like we post on here and magically true love finds us the next day...



That's too bad. I'm surprised guys aren't knocking themselves over to get to you.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> That's too bad. I'm surprised guys aren't knocking themselves over to get to you.



Thanks, man.  I'm really not worried about it - I just wanted to let calauria know that it's just how things are and that it's very likely not because of anything about her. Sometimes it can seem like all the other women here are getting 10 PMs a day from possible suitors, but that's just not true for most of us. Not whining about that, just stating the reality. (That's why I recommended an online dating site - it's easier to find interested men in a specific geographical area.)


----------



## Rowan (Mar 14, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Thanks, man.  I'm really not worried about it - I just wanted to let calauria know that it's just how things are and that it's very likely not because of anything about her. *Sometimes it can seem like all the other women here are getting 10 PMs a day from possible suitors, but that's just not true for most of us.* Not whining about that, just stating the reality. (That's why I recommended an online dating site - it's easier to find interested men in a specific geographical area.)



I sure know it's not true for me. My dating life is like im stuck on some ice drift up in the arctic shelf or something. *sigh* 

Dang am I tired of being single!!! I need some love and affection here. lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 14, 2010)

I need to make sure not to let this "being single" thing to get me down. I don't need a girlfriend to be happy!

Maybe I just need some social interaction? I mean, on my off days from work, I don't really hang out with friends... since I barely have any here.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 14, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I need to make sure not to let this "being single" thing to get me down. I don't need a girlfriend to be happy!
> 
> Maybe I just need some social interaction? I mean, on my off days from work, I don't really hang out with friends... since I barely have any here.



Move on up here and you'll have me as a friend. :happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 14, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Thanks, man.  I'm really not worried about it - I just wanted to let calauria know that it's just how things are and that it's very likely not because of anything about her. Sometimes it can seem like all the other women here are getting 10 PMs a day from possible suitors, but that's just not true for most of us. Not whining about that, just stating the reality. (That's why I recommended an online dating site - it's easier to find interested men in a specific geographical area.)



I can agree with this, I don't see this as a dating opportunity at all. There don't seem to be many (if any) guys from my area, and when I do get the rare email or an IM from someone they either ask for "more pics" or they ask "Are you sure you're a BBW" (if you could bitch slap someone through a pc screen it would be so awesome). I love the site, but I highly doubt I'm gonna get a relationship out of it lol. I get my excitement on the Foodee board


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 15, 2010)

It's possible though. I've had two relationships come out of this site and one err "hook up."


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 15, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> It's possible though. I've had two relationships come out of this site and one err "hook up."



Word.

To date from Dims I've had one first and only date, one relationship that is now good friends of 3+ years, one fun series of hookups (fetish related between consenting adults), and three real life friendships (two female, one male).


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 15, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> It's possible though. I've had two relationships come out of this site and one err "hook up."



Yep, it is possible. I've actually met a few people from Dims myself, with varying results...  I'm not closed off to meeting people from here. 

I wasn't saying it never happens, just that it doesn't happen all the time, or 2days after you put up a post saying you're single...and a dating site has a lot more people on it in a particular geographical area.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 15, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Yep, it is possible. I've actually met a few people from Dims myself, with varying results...  I'm not closed off to meeting people from here.
> 
> I wasn't saying it never happens, just that it doesn't happen all the time, or 2days after you put up a post saying you're single...and a dating site has a lot more people on it in a particular geographical area.



Yeah, you're absolutely right.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 15, 2010)

MamaLisa said:


> loving the single life! lol.. mmmmm hehe



Glad someones having fun!!!:happy::happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2010)

Still single.

I have a crush, but he's sort of like me with the whole "I'm just so sick of online/long distance/ect things" soooo.. Unless I can get on over to California, I'm kinda S.O.L. on that one. 


I Have my days that I like being single.

And then I have my days where I just want to know someone is attracted to/wants/loves me, and have them hug me in re-assurance. 



...M--Eh.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 21, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> And then I have my days where I just want to know someone is attracted to/wants/loves me, and have them hug me in re-assurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...M--Eh.



Amen sister.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 21, 2010)

My two closest friends are both flirting and pretty much dating two guys... and I don't know, I feel kinda odd about it. You know, I am happy for them and everything, and one of them are certainly going into a relationship any day now, but I am still single. *SINGLE* I want someone to hold hands with, (I am a conservative you know), someone to spoil with compliments and someone to hug. God, I must seem corny and desperate.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 21, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> My two closest friends are both flirting and pretty much dating two guys... and I don't know, I feel kinda odd about it. You know, I am happy for them and everything, and one of them are certainly going into a relationship any day now, but I am still single. *SINGLE* I want someone to hold hands with, (I am a conservative you know), someone to spoil with compliments and someone to hug. God, I must seem corny and desperate.



What does being a conservative have to do with holding hands? I love holding hands with my girlfriend and I'm about as liberal as they come


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 21, 2010)

Divals said:


> What does being a conservative have to do with holding hands? I love holding hands with my girlfriend and I'm about as liberal as they come



I don't know... people might think it's old-fashioned or something ... at least thinking about it. I don't mind showing affaction, and holding hands is sweet.


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 21, 2010)

Single. Well except for my Dog and Cat. And those damn Noisy squirrels outside.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 21, 2010)

russianrobot said:


> Single. Well except for my Dog and Cat. And those damn Noisy squirrels outside.



Dogs and cats living under one roof? Whaaaaaaaat? What kinda funny business are you into mister?


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 21, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Dogs and cats living under one roof? Whaaaaaaaat? What kinda funny business are you into mister?



:doh: Ok I guess I set myself up for that one. Well at least I am not talking to the squirrels.....yet


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah, 2010... the year of being single! I'm cool with it (for now haha) but definitely ready to mingle.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 21, 2010)

Divals said:


> *What does being a conservative have to do with holding hands?* I love holding hands with my girlfriend and I'm about as liberal as they come



Wondered that too...........


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 22, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Wondered that too...........



Hey, I thought people found wanting that was corny and old fashioned...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 22, 2010)

Bye, thread.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 22, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bye, thread.



Good riddance to you BigBeautifulMe!  And don't come back!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 22, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Hey, I thought people found wanting that was corny and old fashioned...



..............well, not me........and IMO, most women would not find that corny and old fashioned, no matter what age or political view point one has. 

I was just a tad confused why you would think being conservative had anything to do with hand-holding, etc.  Last time I checked, liberals hold hands too.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm signing up for the 2015 Singles Thread.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 22, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm signing up for the 2015 Singles Thread.



Yeppers, count me in too...singledom is totally overated, TOTALLY!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 22, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Yeppers, count me in too...singledom is totally overated, TOTALLY!



Hell, let's just start the "Lifetime Singles" Thread.

P.S. I sooooooooooooooooooooo agree


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 23, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> ..............well, not me........and IMO, most women would not find that corny and old fashioned, no matter what age or political view point one has.
> 
> I was just a tad confused why you would think being conservative had anything to do with hand-holding, etc.  Last time I checked, liberals hold hands too.



People in love hold hands, yes. 
What I meant, was that I what I really want is someone to hold hands with. Sorry, I don't make sense.


----------



## barrel37 (Mar 25, 2010)

single and not enjoying it at all


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 26, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Hell, let's just start the "Lifetime Singles" Thread.
> 
> P.S. I sooooooooooooooooooooo agree



Yeeeah, I might be in that boat too. lol

And yeah, I agree as well. BLEH!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 27, 2010)

just raising my singles flag again

i'm in that stage where i'm still happily single more often than not but am beginning to have those twinges of loneliness from time to time that really suck ....

yeah..so..that's where i am


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 27, 2010)

A woman as lovely as you won't be lonely living on this list long! :smitten:

Stay happy in the meantime. You deserve it.



largenlovely said:


> just raising my singles flag again
> 
> i'm in that stage where i'm still happily single more often than not but am beginning to have those twinges of loneliness from time to time that really suck ....
> 
> yeah..so..that's where i am


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 27, 2010)

that's very sweet of you to say thank you 



Never2fat4me said:


> A woman as lovely as you won't be lonely living on this list long! :smitten:
> 
> Stay happy in the meantime. You deserve it.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Mar 29, 2010)

0nlnn said:


> Still single...Looking for a lovely lady in the south east. Where are all of you? I know you are out there.



I'm in the southeast. I live in Georgia.


----------



## PhatChk (Mar 30, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm signing up for the 2015 Singles Thread.



Sing me up -_-


----------



## moniquessbbw (Mar 30, 2010)

I met someone in 2009 but it didn't work out. Needless to say I am still single. Maybe I will meet someone cool this year.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 30, 2010)

signed up for the perpeutal Singles List with Gilmorris the bourbon swilling Koala.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 30, 2010)

Me and my Ben and Jerry's are all alone... At least I don't have to share the ice cream though!


----------



## supersizebbw (Mar 30, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I want someone to hold hands with, (I am a conservative you know), someone to spoil with compliments and someone to hug. God, I must seem corny and desperate.



nope it doesn't sound corny at all...it actually sounds really sweet!


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 31, 2010)

Yesh thats me :3


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Apr 2, 2010)

still single...always looking


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 3, 2010)

Single for 3 years... still have my eyes open and looking... anyone out there looking my way??


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah..apparently i just need to take up residency here lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 3, 2010)

ChickletsBBW said:


> Single for 3 years... still have my eyes open and looking... anyone out there looking my way??



From what I remember, there are lots of guys from the Austin area.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 3, 2010)

They must have moved or are hiding lol


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 3, 2010)

I wanna stay here. It's safe in here. I ventured outta here and had a disastrous date last night. The guy was loud, obnoxious, kept interrupting me every 2 seconds, wouldn't let me finish a sentence without him finishing it for me or putting his 2 cents in, he was bossy and self-righteous.. it was awful. The guy acted normal up until we met in person. Thankfully we only knew each other 10 days before the date so it didn't bother me when I ditched him and moved on with my night and had fun with friends. I'm gonna stay wrapped up in the safety of the singles thread for now.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 3, 2010)

Still single and looking. :wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry your date was shitty Ditzy. Hopefully better ones are coming!


----------



## calauria (Apr 3, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I wanna stay here. It's safe in here. I ventured outta here and had a disastrous date last night. The guy was loud, obnoxious, kept interrupting me every 2 seconds, wouldn't let me finish a sentence without him finishing it for me or putting his 2 cents in, he was bossy and self-righteous.. it was awful. The guy acted normal up until we met in person. Thankfully we only knew each other 10 days before the date so it didn't bother me when I ditched him and moved on with my night and had fun with friends. I'm gonna stay wrapped up in the safety of the singles thread for now.



Oh gawd!! I totally understand. I'm going to fully embrace my single status. I'm just so sick of dealing with jerks. Being single and not dating is a whole lot better for me....I know this now...


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 4, 2010)

calauria said:


> Oh gawd!! I totally understand. I'm going to fully embrace my single status. I'm just so sick of dealing with jerks. Being single and not dating is a whole lot better for me....I know this now...



I'm sick of the jerks too. This last guy was somewhat normal before we met, if not a little overeager. I tried so hard to be forgiving and just assumed he was nervous and anxious to have things go well. I should have listened to my spidey senses and cancelled the date. I told my brother's gf last night that they need to make up (after their latest fight) because she does not want to be back in the dating world!!!


----------



## Caine (Apr 4, 2010)

I need to say I've been single since.... Forever lol, can't say I've ever been good at meeting people but I do know I've mebbe messed things up a couple times but for the most part, I just seem to fail.

So here I am in the singles thread yet again!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 4, 2010)

ChickletsBBW said:


> They must have moved *or are hiding* lol



They tend to do that


----------



## Rho+31 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm single. Sometimes looking, sometimes not.


----------



## Kinnaird (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm single, and from a place where a date involves the sharing of cigarrettes and stories about how the local bus service doesn't run on time...

Or so it seems!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup. Single here


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes...I m single, and it was bothering me for quite sometime. There were times I would cry because of it, but I figure like this...spring time is here, and anything can happen. I would like to meet someone and DATE yes, I miss sexual activity, but i would much rather go for a walk in the park, and just do fun things.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm single . . . WHAT?!?!?


----------



## seemawae (Apr 12, 2010)

newly single for the better... and first post woohoo


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Status: Single.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Status: Single.



Pictures, my dear, we need pictures... 

Judging from the thread about most recent dates, your user name perfectly describes what most of us females always end up with so you might get lucky here.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Heres Nutty! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-11 at 23.49 #3.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Heres Nutty!



You're cute as a button! Are your eyes green or is that just the light?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope they are green.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Nope they are green.



Very nice =)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

hehe thank you


----------



## Dolce (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Heres Nutty!



Oh wow, you are a looker, that's for sure. Who's that on the poster in the background?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Dolce said:


> Oh wow, you are a looker, that's for sure. Who's that on the poster in the background?



John Belushi as Senator Blutarsky.


----------



## Dolce (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> John Belushi as Senator Blutarsky.


I thought so.. do you mind if I ask your age?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

19, a college student in the midwest.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> 19, a college student in the midwest.



Thumbs down! Please find a DeLorean, go find your parents and ask them to make you in like 1977.. or something...


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

okay dokay


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't worry, Nutty, there are lots of young girls here constantly asking why there are never any guys their age around, and you're a cutie, so you'll do just fine here.  Welcome to Dims.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks! Too bad im not from the 70s


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Don't worry, Nutty, there are lots of young girls here constantly asking why there are never any guys their age around, and you're a cutie, so you'll do just fine here.  Welcome to Dims.



+1....




Nutty said:


> thanks! Too bad im not from the 70s



and +1.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 12, 2010)

*clears throat* I have an important announcement... 


I'm single


*goes and hides in the corner*


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> *clears throat* I have an important announcement...
> 
> 
> I'm single
> ...



*Gasp*


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> *Gasp*



I know, right?! *throws her hand to her forehead in true dramatic fashion* It's so tragic! Woe is me! haha


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

hahahaha


----------



## Cece Larue (Apr 12, 2010)

Livin' the single life!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

same here


----------



## Cece Larue (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> same here



Singles UNITE! lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 12, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> *clears throat* I have an important announcement...
> 
> 
> I'm single
> ...



Trust me, if I was in Chicago, you wouldn't be. :smitten:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 12, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Trust me, if I was in Chicago, you wouldn't be. :smitten:



:blush: Heehee I'll pay for the U-Haul so you can move up here!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 12, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> *clears throat* I have an important announcement...
> 
> 
> I'm single
> ...



Nothing to hide .. just consider yourself ... *"Smart- Sexy and Selective" *


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 12, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Nothing to hide .. just consider yourself ... *"Smart- Sexy and Selective" *




I like the way you think!  Thanks for the confidence boost!


----------



## kayes22 (Apr 14, 2010)

single in the midwest-and looking...hoping 2010 is the year :wubu:


----------



## quackman (Apr 14, 2010)

I may have just started dating an ex-girlfriend again...

not the ex-girlfriend that I am still in love with, though trying to get over. 

As long as I'm straight forward about this with the girl that I'm dating I'm not a complete creep, am I?


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 14, 2010)

Im still single but that is hardly a huge suprise its only been 3months lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Im still single but that is hardly a huge suprise its only been 3months lol



Are you crazy, woman?! Try sorting out the peckerheads for 5 yrs lol  I am climbing the walls here!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 14, 2010)

Single with Nothing to Give.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 14, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Are you crazy, woman?! Try sorting out the peckerheads for 5 yrs lol  I am climbing the walls here!!



Huggles well erm if its any consolation the last couple of years of my relationship I may as well have been single lol

You will find someone, the diamonds are hard to spot amongst all the sucky guys out there but they do exist!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 14, 2010)

kayes22 said:


> single in the midwest-and looking...hoping 2010 is the year :wubu:



What she said!


----------



## FrankWhite333 (Apr 15, 2010)

Single and ready to mingle!!!


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 16, 2010)

Still single. I gave up men for Lent...lol Now that Lent is over where oh where is the perfect man for me? Should I bother looking? I will be 40 in October, does that make me middle aged?


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 16, 2010)

thought i might be off the singles list after meeting a lady from church. But now it seems even though we go to the same Mass, we have different views on Heaven. Not sure if a 3 hour debate on theology is how i want to spend an evening.


----------



## truebebeblue (Apr 16, 2010)

Single!





and preggalicious!







True


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been really annoyed about being here. I had hopes... <shrugs> But when it comes down to it, I prefer this to heartbreak from a guy who isn't crazy about me and only me. I want someone who thinks I'm the bee's knees, and no one else comes close. Is it crazy of me to still hope sometimes though? <sigh> Sometimes, I think it's the stupidest thing in the world to keep opening up one's heart over and over again, hoping this time will be different.

In the meantime, I wouldn't mind some XY eye candy to watch hockey playoff games with, no strings attached and no expectations of anything other than good hockey and maybe some popcorn... if he's lucky. LOL


----------



## ray12k (Apr 19, 2010)

living In So Cal and looking.... Well kinda =P and yes im single too.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

sah sah sah sah single


----------



## Munchausen (Apr 20, 2010)

Just throwin' it out there..... I'm single too..... not sure what else to add.

Good luck to everybody lookin' for somebody. I know I definitely wouldn't mind a relationship. I miss holdin' onto somebody.


----------



## archivaltype (Apr 20, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I've been really annoyed about being here. I had hopes... <shrugs> But when it comes down to it, I prefer this to heartbreak from a guy who isn't crazy about me and only me. I want someone who thinks I'm the bee's knees, and no one else comes close. Is it crazy of me to still hope sometimes though? <sigh> Sometimes, I think it's the stupidest thing in the world to keep opening up one's heart over and over again, hoping this time will be different.
> 
> In the meantime, I wouldn't mind some XY eye candy to watch hockey playoff games with, no strings attached and no expectations of anything other than good hockey and maybe some popcorn... if he's lucky. LOL



If you're crazy, I'm crazy too. Hope springs eternal, right?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 20, 2010)

ray12k said:


> living In So Cal and looking.... Well kinda =P and yes im single too.



Yay, another SoCal person! Welcome to the boards. Come hang out with all of us sometime.


----------



## Munchausen (Apr 20, 2010)

Now I know what to add. I'm hopin to meet some new people here, preferably people willing to date an FA (fledgling albeit). 

I'm livin in Seattle right now, but I may move to Spokane shortly. Anybody from around either place lookin for a date?

God, I hope that doesn't sound like a personal ad... I don't wanna get in trouble...


----------



## quackman (May 2, 2010)

I'm leaving this thread, much to my surprise. I hope that the lack of activity on here means that everybody else who wanted to leave did and just hasn't had time to post.


----------



## DeerVictory (May 2, 2010)

Not single, but available.


----------



## Slamaga (May 2, 2010)

Raegan said:


> Not single, but available.



Hmmm... How can you be both?


----------



## DeerVictory (May 2, 2010)

Slamaga said:


> Hmmm... How can you be both?



I'm in the midst of a monogamous turned polyamorous relationship switcharoo which has become increasingly easier to deal with though not entirely. So while I have a boyfriend, he is sort of seeing someone and I am sort of seeing nobody besides him but the option is there should I want to take advantage of it.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2010)

Still single... But it's not gonna bring me down too much anymore.


----------



## Slamaga (May 2, 2010)

Raegan said:


> I'm in the midst of a monogamous turned polyamorous relationship switcharoo which has become increasingly easier to deal with though not entirely. So while I have a boyfriend, he is sort of seeing someone and I am sort of seeing nobody besides him but the option is there should I want to take advantage of it.



It depends if it is ok for you to do this only in a matter of revenge, if it is something you want to do because your boyfriend does it and therefore you have feelings for other persons, if it is something well-known and accepted between you both.

And there is also you, what are your feelings about this? Is it in accordance with your values? Do you feel confortable with this reality? Does this reality makes you feel really bad, more than how you love your boyfriend?

I'm not you and empathy is hard to have because I didn't experience something like this. I hope you will find the solution and I hope I could help you (even with this post :happy


----------



## Inhibited (May 2, 2010)

I'm out...


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> I'm out...



Oooh, so is this a farewell to the singles thread hon....don't keep me in suspense? Details!


----------



## Aust99 (May 2, 2010)

And don't come back!!!!   Who is the lucky guy??


----------



## spiritangel (May 2, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I've been really annoyed about being here. I had hopes... <shrugs> But when it comes down to it, I prefer this to heartbreak from a guy who isn't crazy about me and only me. I want someone who thinks I'm the bee's knees, and no one else comes close. Is it crazy of me to still hope sometimes though? <sigh> Sometimes, I think it's the stupidest thing in the world to keep opening up one's heart over and over again, hoping this time will be different.
> 
> In the meantime, I wouldn't mind some XY eye candy to watch hockey playoff games with, no strings attached and no expectations of anything other than good hockey and maybe some popcorn... if he's lucky. LOL





Huggles I think its better to open ourselves up to the possibilities in life rather than living a life of wishing we had! and I think most of us would say the same thing I know I want someone who is crazy about me and me alone would be amazing


----------



## MissCantBeWrong (May 2, 2010)

I'm not real sure what my current relationship status is. My husband expressed an interest in seeing other people back in January so we separated and going through the divorce process. 

We now live 800 miles apart and he is dating other people and has given me his "permission" or blessing to go forth and do the same. So I guess I'm legally married but feeling pretty single these days


----------



## chubbylilbelly (May 2, 2010)

19 and single! Have had trouble in the past finding a guy that doesn't mind a bigger girl who loves to eat


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 4, 2010)

I'm single and looking to enjoy my youth this summer in Maryland. ^_^ I'm 22, a feeder, and a creative writing major. =o


----------



## Gingembre (May 4, 2010)

I'm still here!
Currently single in Berkshire, UK...it's bothering me quite a bit at the moment. I really want someone who wants to spend time with me, and who I can cuddle of an evening. Not really in the best place to find a boyfriend as I am moving Stateside later this year - but there are around 6 long months 'til then! 

Alternatively, I could start looking for a US boy now - any 25yr old-ish guys in NoVa/DC after a chubby english redhead?! I'll be over in August so you can meet me then, and then probably going to be moving in the Fall!


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 4, 2010)

I'm still here... *sighs* Still looking for that great guy that loves a big girl and is a feeder too to keep her fat(ter) and happy.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 4, 2010)

Single and lovin it! There are just too many fish in the sea. I've done too much settling. Seems I can't find anybody where I live and long distance sucks. So I'll wait... patiently.


----------



## JonesT (May 4, 2010)

Single and Proud


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 4, 2010)

Hey Ginge - can't help in the boy department, but Julia (butch) lives in the DC area, and I'm only a couple of hours away. If you want to hang sometime, just holler.


----------



## adolan55 (May 5, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> I'm still here!
> Currently single in Berkshire, UK...it's bothering me quite a bit at the moment. I really want someone who wants to spend time with me, and who I can cuddle of an evening. Not really in the best place to find a boyfriend as I am moving Stateside later this year - but there are around 6 long months 'til then!
> 
> Alternatively, I could start looking for a US boy now - any 25yr old-ish guys in NoVa/DC after a chubby english redhead?! I'll be over in August so you can meet me then, and then probably going to be moving in the Fall!



lol thats a good way to look at it.

i loosely fit that description (but not quite). i'm 24 (and a half!) and live in west Richmond. what brings you to this side of Atlantic?


----------



## Gingembre (May 5, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey Ginge - can't help in the boy department, but Julia (butch) lives in the DC area, and I'm only a couple of hours away. If you want to hang sometime, just holler.



Super! I'm not moving til Fall (damn thing keeps getting pushed back) but I am gonna know like, no-one, and would be especially good to meet up with a few Dims peeps before I go all out with a bash (which i will be attending at some point!). Thanks for the kind offer 



adolan55 said:


> lol thats a good way to look at it.
> 
> i loosely fit that description (but not quite). i'm 24 (and a half!) and live in west Richmond.  what brings you to this side of Atlantic?



24 and a half will do 
Works brings me across the Atlantic. They are starting up a US branch of our company and need a customer supporting/marketing/telemarketing/phone answering general office bitch, who knows the product and the process etc. I am that bitch, LOL!


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2010)

Still single but feeling like that is a good thing as it allows me time to be selfish and do stuff for myself for a change


----------



## BigIzzy (May 5, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Super! I'm not moving til Fall (damn thing keeps getting pushed back) but I am gonna know like, no-one, and would be especially good to meet up with a few Dims peeps before I go all out with a bash (which i will be attending at some point!). Thanks for the kind offer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:smitten::wubu::bounce:Yay! US can always use more gorgeous redheads!


----------



## Gingembre (May 5, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> :smitten::wubu::bounce:Yay! US can always use more gorgeous redheads!



Thank you! High praise indeed! :blush: :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 5, 2010)

Richmond is where I actually live, too. It's only about 2 hours' drive from you. Just sayin.'


----------



## Gingembre (May 5, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Richmond is where I actually live, too. It's only about 2 hours' drive from you. Just sayin.'



Thanks for the heads up, BBM. I shall bear that in mind when planning my assault. Ok...assault was REALLY the wrong word to use there! Haha!


----------



## mleister (May 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm Marie. Single and proud, although, there are times when I wish I could hold someone's hand.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 16, 2010)

mleister said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Marie. Single and proud, although, there are times when I wish I could hold someone's hand.



Welcome to the thread.


----------



## largenlovely (May 16, 2010)

I'm still single and ready to start dating...where da boys at lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 16, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> I'm still single and ready to start dating...*where da boys at* lol



You read my mind!


----------



## largenlovely (May 16, 2010)

i dunno how many FA's are in Texas but i swear there are ZERO in Alabama lol



MizzSnakeBite said:


> You read my mind!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 16, 2010)

Hello.....is this thing working? Anybody?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hello.....is this thing working? Anybody?



Prolly not. lol But we can all be single together.


----------



## Aust99 (May 16, 2010)

Hi ladies.. where are all the menz??? LFW.. send me some please.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 16, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Hi ladies.. where are all the menz??? LFW.. send me some please.



I think Wren's taken them all! We need a rescue mission!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 16, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Hi ladies.. where are all the menz??? LFW.. send me some please.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> I think Wren's taken them all! We need a rescue mission!



LOL! If I had any to spare, you ladies would be the first to share my spoils. But alas, they are no where to be found. And the one I have set my sights on, is a bloody stubborn mule :doh:


----------



## rellis10 (May 16, 2010)

I'm a guy...and i'm Single. *looks around, worried*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL! If I had any to spare, you ladies would be the first to share my spoils. But alas, they are no where to be found. And the one I have set my sights on, is a bloody stubborn mule :doh:



I know you! You would use them all up before you even done with them!! Little minx. 

He still hasn't come to his senses!!! I swear....some men. He better not pass you up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



rellis10 said:


> I'm a guy...and i'm Single. *looks around, worried*



A MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get the net!!!!


----------



## Slamaga (May 16, 2010)

A man just passing by. The ambiance is like in detective stories. He smells like a single... 

-Hmmm, he says, it seems there is not that many men here... I should be aware of what is going on here.

He looks on the ground and see a man in a net.

-Seemed there was an ambush here. Maybe I...

The man could not longer think by himself, astonished by the beauty of the girls coming in his direction...

He's just so dead... from charm


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 16, 2010)

Slamaga said:


> A man just passing by. The ambiance is like in detective stories. He smells like a single...
> 
> -Hmmm, he says, it seems there is not that many men here... I should be aware of what is going on here.
> 
> ...



<grabs a net>


----------



## littlefairywren (May 16, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I know you! You would use them all up before you even done with them!! Little minx.
> 
> He still hasn't come to his senses!!! I swear....some men. He better not pass you up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Right now, I just wanna use up one! ONE! And what a one he is


----------



## spiritangel (May 17, 2010)

aww you two crack me up lol

Say it loud say it proud we are single and we are awesome

everyone together now lol


----------



## Aust99 (May 17, 2010)

MSB caught them all...... <mumbles something and leaves....>


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 17, 2010)

Still single. 

I can't figure out why I am not able to find a hilarious theologian at a nightclub.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Right now, I just wanna use up one! ONE! And what a one he is



heheheheheheheheheeeeeee! 



Aust99 said:


> MSB caught them all...... <mumbles something and leaves....>



 That's why I was gone all during the night and day. 



mcbeth said:


> I can't figure out why I am not able to find a hilarious theologian at a nightclub.



LOL


----------



## snuggletiger (May 18, 2010)

*looks around* I am still in sunshinny Las Vegas, land of perpetual heat, buffets and lounge acts.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 19, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> *looks around* I am still in sunshinny Las Vegas, land of perpetual heat, buffets and lounge acts.



OMG, it's another man! 

<grabs a lasso >


----------



## littlefairywren (May 19, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> OMG, it's another man!
> 
> <grabs a lasso >



I see you misbehaving in here! Don't forget the duct tape


----------



## Slamaga (May 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I see you misbehaving in here! Don't forget the duct tape



Duct tape works for everything!


----------



## rellis10 (May 19, 2010)

*sees all the women distracted by the new man*

RUN!

*flees for safety*


----------



## freakyfred (May 19, 2010)

I should probably stop doing this...


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> I should probably stop doing this...



hehe giggle chuckle laugh ty always like a good laugh


----------



## freakyfred (May 19, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hehe giggle chuckle laugh ty always like a good laugh



hehe no prob :>


----------



## adolan55 (May 19, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> MSB caught them all...... <mumbles something and leaves....>



Not all of them... I managed to escape the nets....


----------



## littlefairywren (May 19, 2010)

Slamaga said:


> Duct tape works for everything!



LOL, is that the voice of experience I hear?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I see you misbehaving in here! Don't forget the duct tape



Always have that! Packing lasso, net, butterfly net, duct tape, and whip. 





rellis10 said:


> *sees all the women distracted by the new man*
> 
> RUN!
> 
> *flees for safety*



<and he gets tripped up by a hidden trip wire.>



adolan55 said:


> Not all of them... I managed to escape the nets....



<THUNK goes the butterfly net over him>


----------



## littlefairywren (May 19, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Always have that! Packing lasso, net, butterfly net, duct tape, and whip.



You forgot the handcuffs...lol!


----------



## Slamaga (May 20, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, is that the voice of experience I hear?



Sure it is! The number of time I used it for mountain bike trip, medieval activities with latex weapons and for everything. Duct tape is the best


----------



## Aust99 (May 20, 2010)

adolan55 said:


> Not all of them... I managed to escape the nets....



RUNNN!!! (((you can hide in my room)))


----------



## adolan55 (May 20, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <THUNK goes the butterfly net over him>



All is well that ends well I suppose :happy:




Aust99 said:


> RUNNN!!! (((you can hide in my room)))



Ok thanks!!!....wait a second this sounds little like a trap...


----------



## CPProp (May 20, 2010)

Don't mean to intrude, although I am single, but from what I've read, you girls don't quite have it taped yet - anyone can escape from duck tape - (Pssst without giving away any trade secrets nudge - wink ) gaffer tape is far superior it has greater stiction and don't stretch so much .


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 20, 2010)

adolan55 said:


> All is well that ends well I suppose :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. We Richmonders are quick on the uptake like that.  lol!


----------



## rellis10 (May 20, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Don't mean to intrude, although I am single, but from what I've read, you girls don't quite have it taped yet - anyone can escape from duck tape - (Pssst without giving away any trade secrets nudge - wink ) gaffer tape is far superior it has greater stiction and don't stretch so much .




Now THAT'S the voice of experience


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 20, 2010)

You men should wish you were lucky enough to be kidnapped by one of these fine ladies!!!!


----------



## CPProp (May 20, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Now THAT'S the voice of experience



and age both have there virtues LOl.


----------



## Rowan (May 20, 2010)

Im starting to think that im doomed to take up permanent residence on this thread *sigh*


----------



## CPProp (May 20, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> You men should wish you were lucky enough to be kidnapped by one of these fine ladies!!!!



I'm sure I know these two very fine ladies you intermate and if I've said anything wrong and not seen as banter they will surely correct me, slapped wrists etc lol.


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 20, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Still single.
> 
> I can't figure out why I am not able to find a hilarious theologian at a nightclub.



*It's probably the same reason I can't find a hot rockabilly grease monkey that actually has a brain . . . lol!*


----------



## CPProp (May 20, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Im starting to think that im doomed to take up permanent residence on this thread *sigh*



Don't ever give up hope - where there is life there is hope - and I really do speak from age and experience


----------



## adolan55 (May 20, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Still single.
> 
> I can't figure out why I am not able to find a hilarious theologian at a nightclub.




I'm not sure why either. Every night I go to the club I use pickup lines like:

Looking at you makes me reconsider preterism, because you are heaven on earth....


----------



## adolan55 (May 20, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> You men should wish you were lucky enough to be kidnapped by one of these fine ladies!!!!



Believe me I do wish I were lucky enough to get thrown in a net and carried off by anyone of these ladies but I have to play hard to get you know...


----------



## spiritangel (May 20, 2010)

adolan55 said:


> Believe me I do wish I were lucky enough to get thrown in a net and carried off by anyone of these ladies but I have to play hard to get you know...



oh playing hard to get will get you no where, cause I mean how are we to know lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 20, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> You forgot the handcuffs...lol!



I mentioned that under my breath 



adolan55 said:


> All is well that ends well I suppose :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is. 



CPProp said:


> Don't mean to intrude, although I am single, but from what I've read, you girls don't quite have it taped yet - anyone can escape from duck tape - (Pssst without giving away any trade secrets nudge - wink ) gaffer tape is far superior it has greater stiction and don't stretch so much .



Speaking from experience?   Tested it out? 



CPProp said:


> I'm sure I know these two very fine ladies you intermate and if I've said anything wrong and not seen as banter they will surely correct me, *slapped wrists etc* lol.



You're just hoping 



adolan55 said:


> Believe me I do wish I were lucky enough to get thrown in a net and carried off by anyone of these ladies but I have to play hard to get you know...



All right then. <smacks him over the head with the butterfly net, then straps him down with gaffer tape, while he's bundled in a net. >


----------



## littlefairywren (May 21, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Don't mean to intrude, although I am single, but from what I've read, you girls don't quite have it taped yet - anyone can escape from duck tape - (Pssst without giving away any trade secrets nudge - wink ) gaffer tape is far superior it has greater stiction and don't stretch so much .



Hmmm, having gaffer tape ripped off soft skin kinda hurts lol. Not to mention you wont see hair in that area for a while! OUCH 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> I mentioned that under my breath
> 
> All right then. <smacks him over the head with the butterfly net, then straps him down with gaffer tape, while he's bundled in a net. >



LOL......:bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, having gaffer tape ripped off soft skin kinda hurts lol. Not to mention you wont see hair in that area for a while! OUCH



Speaking from experience my chicklet?


----------



## littlefairywren (May 21, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Speaking from experience my chicklet?



Hahaha....um yes, I fell over in the garage once


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha....um yes, I fell over in the garage once



While naked, and with a naked man all over you? 

I do hate those drive-by tapings.


----------



## adolan55 (May 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oh playing hard to get will get you no where, cause I mean how are we to know lol



I think the signs are there cause while I'm saying "Oh noes please don't catch me with t3h netz!!!!" i'm crawling into the net on my own... lol ... "Oh noes you got me!!!" ...


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 21, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *It's probably the same reason I can't find a hot rockabilly grease monkey that actually has a brain . . . lol!*



Ha! So true...  I guess that's why clubs are good for dancing with friends and having drinks, and not finding our soulmates... 



adolan55 said:


> I'm not sure why either. Every night I go to the club I use pickup lines like:
> 
> Looking at you makes me reconsider preterism, because you are heaven on earth....



Wow, you used "preterism" in a sentence. You win the prize. Nicely done. :bow:


----------



## moniquessbbw (May 21, 2010)

I'm still single. I did go on a date last weekend. Dinner and a movie, took him over a year to make this date happen. Why are men so afraid of me? I'm sweet, caring, loving, compassionate etc. On the flip side I am indepndent, driven, demanding and know what I want in a relationship. I have been told that men don't like independent women much less demanding ones. I am who I am and to know me is to love me :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (May 21, 2010)

adolan55 said:


> I think the signs are there cause while I'm saying "Oh noes please don't catch me with t3h netz!!!!" i'm crawling into the net on my own... lol ... "Oh noes you got me!!!" ...



Hahaha.. look at what you all get up to while I'm at work.... tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## 0nlnn (May 21, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Im starting to think that im doomed to take up permanent residence on this thread *sigh*



Cheer up, at least you are here with friends!

If you ever feel lonely and need some one to talk to, just send me a message or something.


----------



## CPProp (May 21, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Speaking from experience?   Tested it out?



No for LFW's very reason



littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, having gaffer tape ripped off soft skin kinda hurts lol. Not to mention you wont see hair in that area for a while! OUCH



Cable ties are better , although they can chaff a bit


----------



## CPProp (May 21, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Always have that! Packing lasso, net, butterfly net, duct tape, and whip.
> 
> <THUNK goes the butterfly net over him>



No no No You need the venus fly trap - it works every time - you just have to remember to get us guys out quick otherwise we come to a sticky end lol.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 21, 2010)

CPProp said:


> No for LFW's very reason
> Cable ties are better , although they can chaff a bit



So, you fell over in the garage too? LOL, they are dangerous places! No to cable ties, they are too hard and they need to be cut off.


----------



## jdsumm (May 21, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Still single.
> 
> I can't figure out why I am not able to find a hilarious theologian at a nightclub.



Oh my, hilarious FA theologians that hang out in a nightclub :smitten:... When you find this nightclub PLEASE let me know ASAP; I will be relocate immediately! Sounds like my dream come true.


----------



## Ash (May 21, 2010)

Single. 
........


----------



## CPProp (May 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> So, you fell over in the garage too? LOL, they are dangerous places! No to cable ties, they are too hard and they need to be cut off.



Yep and had bruises on my head ???? to prove it. Why would you want to cut them? there is no escape for a male being cable tied to a bed - and there are other parts of the anatomy that they can be used on apart from hands and feet .


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> So, you fell over in the garage too? LOL, they are dangerous places! No to cable ties, they are too hard and they need to be cut off.



I'm sure you can bite them off, dear. 









CPProp said:


> Yep and had bruises on my head ???? to prove it. Why would you want to cut them? there is no escape for a male being cable tied to a bed - and there are other parts of the anatomy that they can be used on apart from hands and feet .



HAHAHAHAHAAAA!! Oh.......... LOL


----------



## littlefairywren (May 22, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Yep and had bruises on my head ???? to prove it. Why would you want to cut them? there is no escape for a male being cable tied to a bed - and there are other parts of the anatomy that they can be used on apart from hands and feet .



Hahaha...I am sooo not touching this. The mind boggles though 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm sure you can bite them off, dear.



You are so quick Momma Bird...I never thought of that


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 22, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Single.
> ........



Lucky men in Massachussetts!


----------



## CPProp (May 22, 2010)

jdsumm said:


> Oh my, hilarious FA theologians that hang out in a nightclub :smitten:... When you find this nightclub PLEASE let me know ASAP; I will be relocate immediately! Sounds like my dream come true.



Hello.....waves hand for attention.......theologian and FA here.....struggling with the nightclub bit though...an implement for rendering one unconscious at night...sorry but can't quite see its merits  lol


----------



## patmcf (May 22, 2010)

It seems to be that we are all in the wrong place! There are NO cute big girls here.


----------



## jdsumm (May 22, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Hello.....waves hand for attention.......theologian and FA here.....struggling with the nightclub bit though...an implement for rendering one unconscious at night...sorry but can't quite see its merits  lol



Point taken. To be honest I'm not really one for nightclubs (haven't been to one in years) Being rendered unconscious doesn't float my boat either. I was just taken by the image of finding a "hilarious FA theologian" enjoying life outside the walls of the church or classroom.


----------



## CPProp (May 22, 2010)

patmcf said:


> It seems to be that we are all in the wrong place! There are NO cute big girls here.



sur le contary - all big girls are cute in one way or another.


----------



## CPProp (May 22, 2010)

jdsumm said:


> Point taken. To be honest I'm not really one for nightclubs (haven't been to one in years) Being rendered unconscious doesn't float my boat either. I was just taken by the image of finding a "hilarious FA theologian" enjoying life outside the walls of the church or classroom.



Sorry if you thought I was trying to make a point, i really wasn't - just having a bit of a play on the nightclub word, its a word open to mental abuse. I'm afraid its a bad habit of mine making play with words and interpretation


----------



## littlefairywren (May 22, 2010)

patmcf said:


> It seems to be that we are all in the wrong place! There are NO cute big girls here.



You keep searching....someone is bound to spot those baby blues of yours, and find you hard to resist


----------



## jdsumm (May 22, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Sorry if you thought I was trying to make a point, i really wasn't - just having a bit of a play on the nightclub word, its a word open to mental abuse. I'm afraid its a bad habit of mine making play with words and interpretation



making play with words and interpretation...aahhh you really are a theologian


----------



## jdsumm (May 22, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Sorry if you thought I was trying to make a point, i really wasn't - just having a bit of a play on the nightclub word, its a word open to mental abuse. I'm afraid its a bad habit of mine making play with words and interpretation



oh and apparently I must need to be hit over the head with said nightclub in order to catch on. :doh:


----------



## CPProp (May 22, 2010)

jdsumm said:


> oh and apparently I must need to be hit over the head with said nightclub in order to catch on. :doh:





jdsumm said:


> making play with words and interpretation...aahhh you really are a theologian



I appologise if I've inadvertantly upset you it was not intentional - as with most things in life - humor and friendly banter can come across in different ways from intended especially when written and I think i will bring this to a close now before any more harm is done..


----------



## jdsumm (May 22, 2010)

CPProp said:


> I appologise if I've inadvertantly upset you it was not intentional - as with most things in life - humor and friendly banter can come across in different ways from intended especially when written and I think i will bring this to a close now before any more harm is done..



OH no, no harm done at all. I just was quite silly in missing your original play on words. You did not upset me in the slightest way. I quite enjoy your humor.


----------



## patmcf (May 23, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> You keep searching....someone is bound to spot those baby blues of yours, and find you hard to resist



haha I hope so wren


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 23, 2010)

patmcf said:


> It seems to be that we are all in the wrong place! There are NO cute big girls here.



I find this statement false and perplexing. Explain?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 23, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I find this statement false and perplexing. Explain?


I believe he means locally where he lives, not on Dims.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 23, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I believe he means locally where he lives, not on Dims.



LOL! Ahhhhhhhhhhh...that makes much more sense. I was like, why doesn't anyone else have a problem with that!?!  Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## patmcf (May 24, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> LOL! Ahhhhhhhhhhh...that makes much more sense. I was like, why doesn't anyone else have a problem with that!?!  Thanks for setting me straight.



Thank you for clearing that up. Indeed, Dimensions contains a wealth of big beautiful women. Whereas there seems to be an absence of such women where I live. I agree that I could have worded this better in my original post.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 28, 2010)

Raegan said:


> I'm in the midst of a monogamous turned polyamorous relationship switcharoo which has become increasingly easier to deal with though not entirely. So while I have a boyfriend, he is sort of seeing someone and I am sort of seeing nobody besides him but the option is there should I want to take advantage of it.



Pulling this from a couple of pages back, because it's somewhat my situation as well, except I've been dating this person for almost 5 years and we're trying out an open relationship because we have different needs when it comes to certain things. The only difference is we're waaaaay too goony to get laid at this point, so it's probably just for the thought of it.


----------



## Christov (May 28, 2010)

Singular.

Come and get me ladies?


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Singular.
> 
> Come and get me ladies?



Feel free to put some effort into it.


----------



## pinkylou (May 28, 2010)

Eternally single!


----------



## Christov (May 28, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Feel free to put some effort into it.


I'm lazy and drunk, the most effort I'll be putting into anything is getting up in the morning.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> I'm lazy and drunk, the most effort I'll be putting into anything is getting up in the morning.



At least you're honest.  That's fair enough.


----------



## Christov (May 28, 2010)

And _that_, is where my charm resides. Bwaha!


----------



## Rowan (May 29, 2010)

Christov said:


> And _that_, is where my charm resides. Bwaha!



you look like id be corrupting you and you're probably too far away anyhow  lol


----------



## Gingembre (May 29, 2010)

Christov said:


> Singular.
> 
> Come and get me ladies?



Very tempted...but alas you are too young for me! You are quite a catch though - sure you'll be snapped up soon!


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

Maybe I should advertise myself a little bit more?

Young and supple nerd seeks larger lady, is a good listener, has big eyes, and is an accomplished baker.


----------



## frankman (May 29, 2010)

single and sloshed.


----------



## Aust99 (May 29, 2010)

still here.


----------



## Gingembre (May 29, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> still here.



How is this possible?


----------



## Allie Cat (May 29, 2010)

*disembodied voice* You're still here? I'm very sorry, but I have no tea or milk to offer you!

bonus points to whoever can tell me where that came from.

Not single btw.


----------



## Aust99 (May 29, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> How is this possible?



Umm... It's the men I swear.. couldn't possibly be me.. lol

How are YOU still here?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (May 30, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> How is this possible?



I keep wondering that myself! The Aussie men need to get to work.



Divals said:


> *disembodied voice* You're still here? I'm very sorry, but I have no tea or milk to offer you!
> 
> bonus points to whoever can tell me where that came from.
> 
> Not single btw.



Mitch Hedberg


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 30, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> still here.



I cannot believe how blindly ignorant Australian men must be! To pass up such great beauty is incomprehensible...


----------



## willowmoon (May 30, 2010)

Never2fat4me said:


> I cannot believe how blindly ignorant Australian men must be! To pass up such great beauty is incomprehensible...



Yeah I was about to say the same thing myself!


----------



## Allie Cat (May 30, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I keep wondering that myself! The Aussie men need to get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch Hedberg



Nopers, try again


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 30, 2010)

Still single over here. Not sure how to promote myself but... I'm Canadian!
That's gotta count for something!
Plus, I would totally move house for the right person.
Yup... there's my sales pitch, lol.


----------



## frankman (May 31, 2010)

Divals said:


> *disembodied voice* You're still here? I'm very sorry, but I have no tea or milk to offer you!
> 
> bonus points to whoever can tell me where that came from.



The eye in the Pyramid, 1st book of the Illuminatus trilogy.


----------



## chubsmuggler (May 31, 2010)

Chalk up another single girl here. I am still looking though! I will find the FAs in Panama City one day. ;P


----------



## bigjayne66 (May 31, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Sorry if you thought I was trying to make a point, i really wasn't - just having a bit of a play on the nightclub word, its a word open to mental abuse. I'm afraid its a bad habit of mine making play with words and interpretation



Ken,there is nothing wrong with playing around with words,I like doing it too when suitable opportunities arise....


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2010)

soo many single people and sooo many amazing women single yours truly included hmmm where are all the Aussie guys ?


----------



## aocutiepi (May 31, 2010)

Single and trying my best to enjoy it. It's a hard job for me, that one. I'm pretty sure my dating pool is too shallow for it to change anytime soon. The men here suuuucck.

I do kinda enjoy being able to be myself though. Going out to eat with my parents is way less stressful than it ever was with any of my ex-boyfriends. I can actually get a meal I enjoy without getting made fun of! Which is always exciting.


Side-note: Men in general do not suck. Men on the edge of suburban Kentucky suck. I should move!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> The eye in the Pyramid, 1st book of the Illuminatus trilogy.



Nope, sorry


----------



## Noir (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been single for a while and definitely ready to mingle.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 3, 2010)

aocutiepi said:


> Single and trying my best to enjoy it. It's a hard job for me, that one. I'm pretty sure my dating pool is too shallow for it to change anytime soon. The men here suuuucck.
> 
> I do kinda enjoy being able to be myself though. Going out to eat with my parents is way less stressful than it ever was with any of my ex-boyfriends. I can actually get a meal I enjoy without getting made fun of! Which is always exciting.
> 
> ...




They suck everywhere gf, trust me. BTW my guy is from Kentucky and he's a good guy. Not an FA but a great guy.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jun 3, 2010)

Singular......


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 3, 2010)

Just checking in to reiterate the obvious --- still single, still available.


----------



## CarolMisme (Jun 4, 2010)

Single-icious here. Ready for something good. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 6, 2010)

Still single, still working four days a week in in the Rockville area of Maryland, and enjoying episodes of Mystery Science Theater 3000.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 6, 2010)

It is entirely possible that if this week goes as good as the past few weeks... I could very well say goodbye to this thread.


aaahhhzomggg he's awesome!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> It is entirely possible that if this week goes as good as the past few weeks... I could very well say goodbye to this thread.
> 
> 
> aaahhhzomggg he's awesome!!



that is awesome keeping everything crossed for you and wishing you lotsa love and happiness


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 6, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> It is entirely possible that if this week goes as good as the past few weeks... I could very well say goodbye to this thread.
> 
> 
> aaahhhzomggg he's awesome!!



Got my fingers crossed! You deserve lots of happiness.

Chris


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> that is awesome keeping everything crossed for you and wishing you lotsa love and happiness





Never2fat4me said:


> Got my fingers crossed! You deserve lots of happiness.
> 
> Chris



Thanks 

He's my friends roommate, and used to hang out with my brother. I've been going over there to hang out and there were lots of glancing and smiling between us. So I finally got over my shyness and went for it. Turns out he's shy too. :wubu:


----------



## JonesT (Jun 6, 2010)

Still single here


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jun 6, 2010)

What are the current options for online dating for big folks? I did a search of the site and found some older posts... not sure if those are still the best places to go since these things tend to be cyclical.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 6, 2010)

Basically POF is the only online dating that is free for big folks. There's something called ChubbyFishing or something of the like, anyways, and it's also free but really crappy. Everything else gives you VERY limited correspondance options, regardless if it's just for big dating or not. 

So POF and Mate1 would be the only two I would advise to you. Unless you're a male... then only POF would work, lol. Mate1 is free for women, but POF is free for everyone.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 6, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> What are the current options for online dating for big folks? I did a search of the site and found some older posts... not sure if those are still the best places to go since these things tend to be cyclical.



Revive one of those older threads and I'm sure people would contribute with current ideas of where they're meeting people online. We're helpful like that.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jun 6, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Revive one of those older threads and I'm sure people would contribute with current ideas of where they're meeting people online. We're helpful like that.



Thanks ya'll. I may try that... it seems like one was from Jan09 and one from last Fall. They just suggested Craigslist and POF.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 6, 2010)

Still livin the single life, still enjoying it.


----------



## JonesT (Jun 7, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> Thanks ya'll. I may try that... it seems like one was from Jan09 and one from last Fall. They just suggested Craigslist and POF.


BBW Chatzone is a good one


----------



## imfree (Jun 7, 2010)

Been single forever, separated in 1999, divorced in 2003,
would love to meet a Gal like the one I facetiously 
described in this post, aaaaaah, to meet such a 
dream Gal!:happy:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1466401&postcount=25


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 7, 2010)

There was kissing and talking and giggling and making plans for later this week.

I think we're off to a good start.

Plus he's waaay hot.


----------



## jdsumm (Jun 7, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> There was kissing and talking and giggling and making plans for later this week.
> 
> I think we're off to a good start.
> 
> Plus he's waaay hot.



YAY!!!!! So happy for you.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 8, 2010)

Having a summer romance at the moment. Neither of us are looking for anything serious. He is home for the summer from college. When he goes back in the fall we go back to being friends and I go back to being single. I am rather content with the set up.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jun 8, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> They suck everywhere gf, trust me. BTW my guy is from Kentucky and he's a good guy. Not an FA but a great guy.



For reals? Perhaps there is hope out there. I guess I'm just mostly complaining about my current predicament. I went to school in the city (if Lexington counts as a city) where there were mingling opportunities. At least I felt like I could put myself out there. Now that I'm back home in my hometown metropolis of ca. 800, I feel like I'm surrounded by moronic men who have deplorable grammar and even worse teeth. :shocked:

I do have a crush but I think it's a hopeless case.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 9, 2010)

ao, I lived in "Lex Vegas" (lmao) for a while, and lived in a dorm on the UK campus. Sorry you've had to go home to somewhere a whole lot smaller!


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 10, 2010)

Not taking myself off the list yet by any means because i'm not gonna jump the gun on anything being that it was only one date lol...but i had a date last night that went really really well  like, super duper well ...and get this...he's LOCAL!! lol


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 10, 2010)

single and waiting for the right girl with a big butt and a smile


----------



## pdxirishman (Jun 10, 2010)

Been single for maybe over two years now basically by choice, which has gotten a bit old. I am still fairly new to this site and have been looking for ways to meet ladies here or otherwise and at least make some new friends. But I'm still learning my way around here, so I have no idea if threads like this help with meeting other singles or not, but I'm always interested in hearing from others and their thoughts, opinions and suggestions on this matter.


----------



## CPProp (Jun 10, 2010)

pdxirishman said:


> Been single for maybe over two years now basically by choice, which has gotten a bit old. I am still fairly new to this site and have been looking for ways to meet ladies here or otherwise and at least make some new friends. But I'm still learning my way around here, so I have no idea if threads like this help with meeting other singles or not, but I'm always interested in hearing from others and their thoughts, opinions and suggestions on this matter.



A small but perhaps a significant suggestion is try to limit yourself to the girls in the same country and with in a couple of hundred mile of yourself, international can work, but you are not going to go on a date within a few days, it can be months, the plus side is you have time to chat and get to know each other to a degree before you actually meet. There is no easy answer, but i wish you luck and if you find the perfect solution - let me know lol.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 11, 2010)

pdxirishman said:


> Been single for maybe over two years now basically by choice, which has gotten a bit old. I am still fairly new to this site and have been looking for ways to meet ladies here or otherwise and at least make some new friends. But I'm still learning my way around here, so I have no idea if threads like this help with meeting other singles or not, but I'm always interested in hearing from others and their thoughts, opinions and suggestions on this matter.



Well, I guess by posting on this thread, everyone that reads it will know you're single. 

Do you Dims chat? Quite a few people have met their SO through chat.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Jun 12, 2010)

Yep still single. I can see myself saying this for the 2050 list lol.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 13, 2010)

I've opened an account on Plentyoffish... we will see what comes of it.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 13, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I've opened an account on Plentyoffish... we will see what comes of it.



Best of luck, Natalie! Someone is bound to take one look, and fall for your beautiful self. But remember, I want details lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 13, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I've opened an account on Plentyoffish... we will see what comes of it.



I still can't believe you're single. I mean, seriously, you're hot. It's scientifically impossible for you to be single.














Me, on the other hand...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jun 13, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I've opened an account on Plentyoffish... we will see what comes of it.



I met my boy on oasisactive.com lol 

Good luck, have fun!


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

Still in the limbo land between single and not so single. Funny old thing that.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jun 13, 2010)

Still single. Not good. :doh:


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Andy.. have you been to any of the dances in London?? Missy Blue Eyes goes and from the pics they look like a lot of fun.. plenty of hotties in the pictures... Just got to get out there. I'm not sure of the name but you could message her to find out about them. 

x


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone have a chisel and some granite so I can carve my name in this thread permanently?


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Anyone have a chisel and some granite so I can carve my name in this thread permanently?


Write it in blood. Adds a little theatricality.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 13, 2010)

I think the only way I would be able to finally change my status is if I moved away. This city is too small and too obsessed with crack hoes. Not even kidding. And almost every girl has been pregnant before their 18th birthday. This is not a place for me to find any kind of life.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

Also still in limbo land. I am ok with that he goes back to school at the end of summer, so it is going to end than which I am good with.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 13, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Anyone have a chisel and some granite so I can carve my name in this thread permanently?



I will not allow it. Your choice of Simpsons quote in your sig is too funny for you to be passed up. I hereby command the women in Maryland to take notice of you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 13, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Anyone have a chisel and some granite so I can carve my name in this thread permanently?


Just come into this thread every few hours and post pictures of your eyes. You surely won't be single much longer.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 13, 2010)

Single now and probably for a long while.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jun 14, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I think the only way I would be able to finally change my status is if I moved away. This city is too small and too obsessed with crack hoes. Not even kidding. And almost every girl has been pregnant before their 18th birthday. This is not a place for me to find any kind of life.



Indiana is just as bad. If one doesn't have the required "state fair hair" and emaciated figure, you are destined to be alone forever.

Yes, I'll have some cheese with my whine


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 14, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I think the only way I would be able to finally change my status is if I moved away. This city is too small and too obsessed with crack hoes. Not even kidding. And almost every girl has been pregnant before their 18th birthday. This is not a place for me to find any kind of life.



That's what I need to do too. Weird, the same thing happens here. Except this is a total country redneck bumpkin town. And not to mention, people here get married WAY too easily.

I definitely need to move. Not just to find love, but to find a life.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 15, 2010)

Christov said:


> Write it in blood. Adds a little theatricality.



It does, doesn't it? 


mcbeth said:


> I will not allow it. Your choice of Simpsons quote in your sig is too funny for you to be passed up. I hereby command the women in Maryland to take notice of you!



They can take notice all they wan't, but until there are some worth taking notice of it does no good. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just come into this thread every few hours and post pictures of your eyes. You surely won't be single much longer.



If only it were that easy!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Jun 15, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> That's what I need to do too. Weird, the same thing happens here. Except this is a total country redneck bumpkin town. And not to mention, people here get married WAY too easily.
> 
> I definitely need to move. Not just to find love, but to find a life.



Same here. This is a city of over a million, but outside The Castle, a few small art galleries, and a few hangout spots, there's just nothing I'm interested in doing.

Also, everyone stays locked up in the house during the summer because of the heat (which isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be, really). 

There's a small social scene here during the winter, but it's mostly comprised of tourists, and DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW FUCKING FRUSTRATING IT IS TO GET A PHONE NUMBER FROM A GIRL YOU LIKE, ONLY TO FIND OUT SHE'S GOING BACK TO FUCKING OHIO NEXT WEEK?!

Sorry, had to get that out. Just saying I feel your pain.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 23, 2010)

*surreptitiously adds her name to the list*

Yah. Single. Bet y'all didn't see THAT coming.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jun 23, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ao, I lived in "Lex Vegas" (lmao) for a while, and lived in a dorm on the UK campus. Sorry you've had to go home to somewhere a whole lot smaller!






lizzie_lotr said:


> Indiana is just as bad. If one doesn't have the required "state fair hair" and emaciated figure, you are destined to be alone forever.
> 
> Yes, I'll have some cheese with my whine




Lol. LexVegas. I went to Transy. The only thing I really miss is stumbling drunkenly into Goodfellas on a Saturday and consuming an extra large slice o' greasy pepperoni pizza. I really want to move to Louisville but I can't afford the rent until I pay off my credit cards. Aiming for December of this year!


Lizzie - I think your description of Indiana translates perfectly to Kentucky. And yes, I'd like to share some of your cheese while I whine.


On a happy note, I may have a "date" with the guy I'm crushing on pretty hard next week. If only I can pluck up the courage to make a move.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello Thread. I hate you so much. :really sad::really sad::really sad:


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 4, 2010)

Divals said:


> *surreptitiously adds her name to the list*
> 
> Yah. Single. Bet y'all didn't see THAT coming.





Fluffy51888 said:


> Hello Thread. I hate you so much. :really sad::really sad::really sad:



Looks like i have returned with good company..


----------



## Cors (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey, limbo land isn't too bad!


----------



## calauria (Jul 4, 2010)

Seventy-Seven said:


> Same here. This is a city of over a million, but outside The Castle, a few small art galleries, and a few hangout spots, there's just nothing I'm interested in doing.
> 
> Also, everyone stays locked up in the house during the summer because of the heat (which isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be, really).
> 
> ...



I got totally wasted at The Castle one night and kissed a lot of people, fell and bust my ass on the dance floor, too. Some dudes had to help me off the floor. I thanked them and said, "You have to forgive me, but I'm totally mashed, right now." My friend was there with me and instead of helping me NOT to fall, she moved out of the way so I could fall!! She was wasted, too!! We made quite a scene, but everyone loved us!! WE WERE THE LIFE OF THE PARTAY!! WOOO HOOO!!

It is weird, when I'm drunk, I KNOW everything I do, I just can't control myself. It's more like I'm watching some crazy movie...


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 4, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Hello Thread. I hate you so much. :really sad::really sad::really sad:



Darling girl....soft (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 4, 2010)

Im single, but I hope that this will change. No offence to you guys, because you are all cool, but I hope to be able to withdraw from this thread soon.

I am looking for the lady of my life: a sweet, smart and confident woman who shares my interests. A cute SSBBW of about my age somewhere in the Netherlands or elsewhere in Northwestern Europe. If I found this lady, I would treat her like a queen and fulfill her every desire.

Where are you, oh lovely Goddess of my dreams? If you are out there, please contact me.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 4, 2010)

Still single here... sigh...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 4, 2010)

Still single!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 4, 2010)

Me too  I'd need a partner who's willing to do some travelling since I live in brickshit nowhere, aparently, lol.


----------



## jdsumm (Jul 4, 2010)

Still here...still single... but very willing to consider relocating to a "I am dating this new guy" thread if a good offer presents itself...just sayin'


----------



## Rowan (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup...Im still here...still single...*sigh*


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 4, 2010)

Single and waiting and hoping.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 4, 2010)

One foot in, one foot out...what to do, what to do


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> One foot in, one foot out...what to do, what to do



GTFO, already! Kidding!!!! But give details...


----------



## scroogey (Jul 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Still in the limbo land between single and not so single. Funny old thing that.



dislike.




but yehh.. single. hurrr


----------



## JonesT (Jul 5, 2010)

Still single here. Last relationship didn't go so well so I've been taking it easy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 5, 2010)

Still single, still looking, trying hard not to be as bitter and suspicious/paranoid as I was.


----------



## Bron82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Present and accounted for...

Oh... and still single!

I reckon I'm nothing if not consistant...


----------



## Zephirym (Jul 8, 2010)

Single as of forever ;_;


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 20, 2010)

MEANWHILE, AT THE HALL OF JUSTICE...


Um I mean, yea still single. Agh.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^^ WIN

As for me just chillin as a single and hanging around in pubs


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 20, 2010)

Still "ridin solo" but its all good. Life is really good actually. If it happens it happens..lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 21, 2010)

thought i was gonna leave this thread....but nope still here lol

this thread is like a roach motel


----------



## calauria (Jul 21, 2010)

Still single...


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 21, 2010)

Single girl here. Sometimes single and loving it, sometimes not so much. I enjoy having my own apartment in which I can do whatever I want, whenever I want. I enjoy taking up all the space in the bed. I enjoy being the only one to hog the remote. I enjoy eating my breakfast and reading the morning paper _in silence_. (I'm a major crabapple in the mornings, so don't try to talk to me.) ...But I miss not having someone to come home to, to talk about my day with and hear how their day went. I miss the interaction, I miss the push-pull of differing opinions and just having someone else in my space. ...Ach, shit. I'm gonna get maudlin if I keep writing like this.

Lush said it best:

_Single girl, I don't want to be a single girl.
Single girl, I don't want to be a single girl.

Don't want to be on my own again tonight,
Don't want to put out the light.

Single girl, I don't want to be a single girl.
Single girl, who would want to be a single girl?

Don't want to talk to myself again tonight,
Don't want to put out the light.

When you abandoned me, well it was heaven sent.
When I abandoned you, it was what you meant.
Well, it was me that knew it, and it was you that went.
Haven't changed our minds, it was meant to be.

Don't want to clean up your mess again tonight,
Don't want to be in a fight.
And I can do what I want again tonight,
With who I choose, it's alright, alright...

Single girl, I just want to be a single girl._


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 21, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> thought i was gonna leave this thread....but nope still here lol
> 
> this thread is like a roach motel



So... you calling us a bunch of nasty critters? 

<hums Hotel California>


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 21, 2010)

hahahahaha nope, but if i did....erm...i'm on this thread with y'all lol

roach motel....roaches go in, but they don't come out!!!

you don't remember that commercial?

but yeah...maybe hotel california would've been more appropriate lol




Sweet Tooth said:


> So... you calling us a bunch of nasty critters?
> 
> <hums Hotel California>


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 21, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> hahahahaha nope, but if i did....erm...i'm on this thread with y'all lol
> 
> roach motel....roaches go in, but they don't come out!!!
> 
> ...



I do very much remember it. <shudders> LOL


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ahoy!! Still on this boat...


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 26, 2010)

town of singleville population Me and as far as I can see (although a psychic friend and a recent reading tell me totally otherwise) I will be for quite some time to come


----------



## imfree (Jul 26, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ahoy!! Still on this boat...



Yah, this reminds me of that 70's TV series,
you guessed it, "Loveless Boat"!:doh:

You Tube, Love Boat Intro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_wFEB4Oxlo


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 30, 2010)

Bah hum bug! still here. -_-


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 30, 2010)

omg if I get one more tarot card, horoscope ect that has love and fertility comming my way with none on the horizion I think I am gonna scream

although a super hot guy helped me off the train in sydney today but was gone soooo fast


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 30, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> omg if I get one more tarot card, horoscope ect that has love and fertility comming my way with none on the horizion I think I am gonna scream
> 
> although a super hot guy helped me off the train in sydney today but was gone soooo fast



Next time, take a large net with you....lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 30, 2010)

omg he helped me with my suitcase, then made sure the doors were open wide enough and even told me to have a nice day sigh darn the fastness of peak hour trains but he was on my train from dapto could run into him again the chances of him being a fa though hmmm hard to predict but darn it he was sooo hot and yes a net to catch some eligable guys would be great


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 30, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> omg he helped me with my suitcase, then made sure the doors were open wide enough and even told me to have a nice day sigh darn the fastness of peak hour trains but he was on my train from dapto could run into him again the chances of him being a fa though hmmm hard to predict but darn it he was sooo hot and yes a net to catch some eligable guys would be great



Maybe if he was on his way to work, he might take that train on a regular basis during the week -- so maybe you could set up something where you "accidentally" bump into him the next time around.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 30, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> omg if I get one more tarot card, horoscope ect that has love and fertility comming my way with none on the horizion I think I am gonna scream
> 
> although a super hot guy helped me off the train in sydney today but was gone soooo fast



I hear ya. If I see the 2 of cups, the 10 of cups, the knight of swords or the emperor again, I'm not going to be happy. "People" cards have always actually represented people for me and it just never seems to work out.


----------



## Britty (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm definitely single!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 31, 2010)

Same here, single.
Sort of looking in RL right now.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 31, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Same here, single.
> Sort of looking in RL right now.



What does "sort of looking" mean?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 31, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> What does "sort of looking" mean?



I just mean that I've been on and off looking earlier in the year.


----------



## blubberismanly (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, I'm single! I don't really enjoy it, because. I don't get any. I have been single for over a year and would like to break a streak of bad luck. I promised myself. I would never be with a skinny. Guy again...and I've gotten nothing. I'm 5'1, athletic, white and have green eyes. I have tattoos and love bellies. I live in So Cal and was recently discharged from the army. I prefer a mexican/latino guy, but any nice chubby guy is worth at least a chance.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 31, 2010)

Single, here, and feeling pretty optimistic about it. Eh, today anyway. Would be nice to find a cool guy to date.


----------



## adelicateflwr (Aug 1, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ahoy!! Still on this boat...



*SIGH* i think i was born on this "boat" yeesh!! don't my single days have any end in sight?! :sad:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 1, 2010)

adelicateflwr said:


> *SIGH* i think i was born on this "boat" yeesh!! don't my single days have any end in sight?! :sad:



I'm feeling the same way 

Isn't there anyone for meeeee?! :sad:


----------



## adelicateflwr (Aug 1, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm feeling the same way
> 
> Isn't there anyone for meeeee?! :sad:



i know! look at us!! we're lovely!!! 
what's wrong with men? and why can't they see that?! lol!


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 1, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> omg if I get one more tarot card, horoscope ect that has love and fertility comming my way with none on the horizion I think I am gonna scream
> 
> although a super hot guy helped me off the train in sydney today but was gone soooo fast



That's exciting! (the hot guy and the "signs")

I'm rootin for ya lady. I hope it's the hot guy from the train!!!

<----- single, no hot train guys


----------



## Noir (Aug 2, 2010)

Single here. Definitely wouldnt mind meeting a nice girl to chat with and see where things lead. I am definitely open to Long term with the right connection


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 2, 2010)

Still single!


----------



## calauria (Aug 2, 2010)

So many awesome people here, but the distance is the problem.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree, Calauria. I might be from Ontario, but since Ottawa and Toronto are kinda far, well... I have no chances  And don't even get me started on the ones even further away! lol.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 2, 2010)

<starts putting up her tent and then makes a campfire> S'mores, anyone?! 


Looks like I might as well be comfy considering I'm bound to be here for awhile...


----------



## BrownDown09 (Aug 2, 2010)

single single


----------



## mercy (Aug 3, 2010)

I am perenially single.  I don't know if I'd describe myself as "looking" or not, coz I think actively looking can jinx you sometimes. 

Also, although I'm bisexual and an FFA, I don't necessarily qualify as a BBW. Pretty sure the middle B doesn't apply, and probably not the first one either (by these forums standards, at any rate).


----------



## calauria (Aug 3, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> <starts putting up her tent and then makes a campfire> S'mores, anyone?!
> 
> 
> Looks like I might as well be comfy considering I'm bound to be here for awhile...



I might need to build a whole house then, equipped with a graveyard!! LOL!!


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 3, 2010)

mercy said:


> I don't necessarily qualify as a BBW. Pretty sure the middle B doesn't apply



Tut tut, we'll have none of that in here, Missy, we are all of us beautiful and fabulous. And I have seen your avatar...cute. So nurrrrr


----------



## mercy (Aug 4, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> And I have seen your avatar...cute. So nurrrrr



Aww, that's so sweet. Ok, then I'm fabulous.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 4, 2010)

Noir said:


> Single here. Definitely wouldnt mind meeting a nice girl to chat with and see where things lead. I am definitely open to Long term with the right connection



Well,_ hi_ there...:batting: How _you_ doin'?

...Yeah, that's about the extent of my pick-up lines.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 4, 2010)

calauria said:


> I might need to build a whole house then, equipped with a graveyard!! LOL!!



hahaha Well I'll gladly help then!


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 4, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ahoy!! Still on this boat...



I am just going to wave the white flag and go down with the ship!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 15, 2010)

As of 9 this morning I am officially single. Put the boy on a plane and he is headed back to school.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 15, 2010)

lalatx said:


> As of 9 this morning I am officially single. Put the boy on a plane and he is headed back to school.



Awww  That seems kinda soon 
But you'll get another boy  You're spunky! They like that.


----------



## nikola090 (Aug 15, 2010)

single...as always


----------



## lalatx (Aug 15, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Awww  That seems kinda soon
> But you'll get another boy  You're spunky! They like that.



School starts soon he has to get set up in the new apartment and what not. It was a summer romance. We are still friends just as we were before just not together anymore. And yes I am spunky


----------



## g-squared (Aug 15, 2010)

quite single and looking.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 16, 2010)

still looking for my funny, laid back, intellectual and somewhat nerdy romeo lol


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> still looking for my funny, laid back, intellectual and somewhat nerdy romeo lol



I'm way too old for you, but I'll gladly
encourage you by assuring you that
you're adorable.:smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 16, 2010)

well thanks so much ...i appreciate that 

I've not given up hope yet hehe



imfree said:


> I'm way too old for you, but I'll gladly
> encourage you by assuring you that
> you're adorable.:smitten:


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 16, 2010)

Happily single!

...and no longer looking- more like.... waiting for the right woman. I've learned looking will only make you see things in a person that aren't usually there, sadly!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 16, 2010)

Single. 

I've been taking some time off from dating and the whole man-scene for a while now, to put my energy and time into other things in my life; but am getting close to being ready to put my feet in the water again. I said I'd take a break for the summer. But I never really defined what I meant by "summer." When is summer over?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 16, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Single.
> 
> I've been taking some time off from dating and the whole man-scene for a while now, to put my energy and time into other things in my life; but am getting close to being ready to put my feet in the water again. I said I'd take a break for the summer. But I never really defined what I meant by "summer." When is summer over?



In Southern California? Probably December.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 16, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> In Southern California? Probably December.



 back at you! But you're kind of right... 

But honestly, I dunno if I'm in a huge hurry to do the dating thing again. I've been rather happy this summer delving into all kinds of other passions!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 16, 2010)

I was just contacted by a guy on a dating website who cites Yanni as his favorite musician. Yes, Yanni. I think I'm going to be single forever. :doh:


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2010)

At 55, I figure I'm actually terminally single.
Oh well, with this massive stock of parts I
have, I'm gonna' design and build more
stuff than Tesla, then shoot lotsa' You Tube
Vids. Damn!, I need a life!


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 17, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I was just contacted by a guy on a dating website who cites Yanni as his favorite musician. Yes, Yanni.



That's .... disturbing.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 17, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I was just contacted by a guy on a dating website who cites Yanni as his favorite musician. Yes, Yanni. I think I'm going to be single forever. :doh:



Yikes. The only Yanni-related thing I can think of that is more unsettling is this.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

StaySafeTonight said:


> Yikes. The only Yanni-related thing I can think of that is more unsettling is this.



What I want to know is, who owns both a Yanni CD _and_ a Ween CD?? That's some pretty weird and twisted taste in music right there. I think that deserves a little brown sound, don't you? A little Ween rep for the truly bent.


----------



## imfree (Aug 17, 2010)

Talk about bad news, I searched "SSBBW/SSBHM
couple" and got this Google Depressing news.

"Information No results found for "ssbbw/ssbhm 
couple".

I guess there's no such thing as an SSBBW/SSBHM
couple. F**k, I give up!!!


----------



## calauria (Aug 17, 2010)

I went to see Yanni at the Sunrise Musical Theater.


SIKE!!!!



I'm crazy but not _that_ crazy!!


----------



## calauria (Aug 17, 2010)

calauria said:


> I went to see Yanni at the Sunrise Musical Theater.
> 
> 
> SIKE!!!!
> ...





...............................


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 17, 2010)

Oy, there's a lot of us singles.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 17, 2010)

StaySafeTonight said:


> Yikes. The only Yanni-related thing I can think of that is more unsettling is this.



The crazy part is some dudes might actually jerk off to that.

The whole "chick with 'staches" thing gets some of them off.

All I can say, though, is EWWWWW, LOL.


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 17, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> The crazy part is some dudes might actually jerk off to that.
> 
> The whole "chick with 'staches" thing gets some of them off.
> 
> All I can say, though, is EWWWWW, LOL.



No. No! NO! That can't be true! It just can't be! You have shattered my utopia! Chicks w/ mustaches are almost as bad men with hairy feet in sandals.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 17, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> The crazy part is some dudes might actually jerk off to that.
> 
> The whole "chick with 'staches" thing gets some of them off.
> 
> All I can say, though, is EWWWWW, LOL.



Do the mustached women offer free mustache rides?


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 17, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> No. No! NO! That can't be true! It just can't be! You have shattered my utopia! Chicks w/ mustaches are almost as bad men with hairy feet in sandals.



Whiiiich...I'm sure makes the women who have an excess of (or any, for that matter) facial hair due to I dunno, a medical condition (or any other reason) feel FABULOUS about themselves right about now


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 17, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Whiiiich...I'm sure makes the women who have an excess of (or any, for that matter) facial hair due to I dunno, a medical condition (or any other reason) feel FABULOUS about themselves right about now



I'm hoping she was meaning something more like this:







And not trying to be mean.

..hoping.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 17, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm hoping she was meaning something more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ding, ding. Also pretty funny pic


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey, I get a bit of a stache too, but pluck that thing out. It hurts, but it's worth it. If I can, they can.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 17, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> Hey, I get a bit of a stache too, but pluck that thing out. It hurts, but it's worth it. If I can, they can.



Replace "pluck that out" with "go on a diet."

If I can, they can...


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 17, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Replace "pluck that out" with "go on a diet."
> 
> If I can, they can...



You have to change your whole lifestyle in order to lose weight and keep it off. Getting rid of your mustache is a hell of a lot easier. It's more along the lines of shaving your legs or plucking your eyebrows. Sure, you can pick up a waxing kit and a diet pill at the same drug store, but only one of them will work and not potentally kill you.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 17, 2010)

Pft, getting rid of a mustache... try getting rid of your entire face-full of hair. Fuck you, testosterone!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 18, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> You have to change your whole lifestyle in order to lose weight and keep it off. Getting rid of your mustache is a hell of a lot easier. It's more along the lines of shaving your legs or plucking your eyebrows. Sure, you can pick up a waxing kit and a diet pill at the same drug store, but only one of them will work and not potentally kill you.



That's really not the point. The point is that you're insulting women who deal with it on a daily basis. If you're lucky enough to get away with plucking a few stray hairs on your face, then great, but tread softly. There are others who have to deal with a little more than that.

What may be easy for you is not always easy for someone else. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 18, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> Hey, I get a bit of a stache too, but pluck that thing out. It hurts, but it's worth it. If I can, they can.



You make it sound like they don't realize they have hair on their face...or wherever. Maybe they just don't care - maybe they like it...whatever. I might have my own reaction to things I don't see everyday, or am not crazy about - but to get almost personally offended that someone is living their life their way?...carazay.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to be a moustache chick. Not a real thick one or anything, but I have thick strands of jet black hair, so any bit of it is noticeable. I tried plucking as a preteen. Was painful. The only thing that works quick and for a decent amount of time is waxing. Also painful, but sure beats one by one!

<<<<< No longer a moustache chick, though. So YAY!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 18, 2010)

Leaving for college in one day, the school has a 3:1 girl to boy ratio. Improved chances? I hope so XD


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 18, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Leaving for college in one day, the school has a 3:1 girl to boy ratio. Improved chances? I hope so XD



You ready to date the big girls, UnknownSpirit?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 18, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> The crazy part is some dudes might actually jerk off to that.
> 
> The whole "chick with 'staches" thing gets some of them off.
> 
> All I can say, though, is EWWWWW, LOL.



Having briefly dated a hirsutist, I can say that yes, this is true. Hirsutists, for the uninitiated, are people who like hairy people. Like, exceptionally hairy people. Part of the reason I didn't continue dating the hirsutist is because I wasn't hairy enough for him. It was also obvious he was rather non-committal, which was another issue, and I'm not much into dating guys who fetishize a particular physical trait. But I thought it might be interesting to see what he was about, so I gave him a chance. He very much liked the womanly 'stache. And one of his biggest turn-ons was to watch a woman with a 'stache lip synch to music sung by a guy with a really low voice - like, Barry White low. His favorite, or so he told me, was Yello's track "Oh Yeah" (which you should remember from Ferris Beuller's Day Off). He tried to convince me to lip synch to that one a few times, but I wasn't going for it. I guess it's the combination of masculine and feminine which turned him on, much like women who fall for cross-dressing men. Interesting dichotomy, but not one I was willing to explore.

...Which is one of the reasons, I guess, why I'm *STILL SINGLE!!!*

Ahem. Sorry. I feel much better now.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 18, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> Hey, I get a bit of a stache too, but pluck that thing out. It hurts, but it's worth it. If I can, they can.



Um, further to what Mzwebs and Mossy said - but looking at your (very pretty) picture you look to me to be in your twenties maybe? Sorry to break it to you but as you get older that's going to turn from an occasional painful two minutes into a daily battle with no holidays or weekends off for the rest of your life... Very occasionally I have other things to do than give a flying f*** what anyone thinks of whats going on with my face...

Don't worry though, when you reach my venerable age I'm sure there will be someone in their 20's saying the same to you. May it make you laugh as much then as your post made me laugh today 

Tracey xx


----------



## Robbro (Aug 20, 2010)

Not to wax the rash of stache comments...

But I'm single.

See also: solo, unattached, deleted the string of comments because it painfully digressed into really un-funny territory.

Wouldn't mind changing that status, especially with all the cute ladies on the forum :wubu:

Working on my kitchen skills, currently I've mastered cereal; things can only improve


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 20, 2010)

New to dims, single and definitely ready to mingle


----------



## imfree (Aug 20, 2010)

TwilightStarr said:


> New to dims, single and definitely ready to mingle



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, 
neighbor to the North.:bow:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 20, 2010)

I am still single of course...

but I wanted to say that if you're going to post that you're single in this thread...at least have a picture on your profile


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 21, 2010)

re the plucking, wtf ladies? that's almost as painful as plucking nose hairs or toe hairs (anyone else get those??)

I get waxed @ a salon on occasion when I do my brows or, more frequently, I have a tiny little electric razor for the face I use on those little hairs. With the PCOS, I have down-like fur all over my face... I'm practically a baby seal. The razor is pain free, quick, and easy to use.

Give it a shot. They are like $10 in the US... sold in the same place as the electric shavers for legs, etc.


----------



## JonesT (Aug 21, 2010)

Still single here. Starting college in a few days so that will probably change...hopefully...


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 21, 2010)

Single as a pringle... :doh:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 23, 2010)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Single as a pringle... :doh:



Wait a minute - I thought they bet us we couldn't eat just one! :eat1:


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 23, 2010)

Single, and sadly I have beed for the past 4 years... ='(..lol


----------



## joeantonio25 (Aug 25, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Hi, I'm single! I don't really enjoy it, because. I don't get any. I have been single for over a year and would like to break a streak of bad luck. I promised myself. I would never be with a skinny. Guy again...and I've gotten nothing. I'm 5'1, athletic, white and have green eyes. I have tattoos and love bellies. I live in So Cal and was recently discharged from the army. I prefer a mexican/latino guy, but any nice chubby guy is worth at least a chance.



Still single here in socal View attachment S2400023.JPG


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 25, 2010)

Still riding solo 

But yeah guys if your posting in this thread put some information pleaseeee in your profile (age, location at least) and a picture would be helpful


----------



## J34 (Aug 25, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Leaving for college in one day, the school has a 3:1 girl to boy ratio. Improved chances? I hope so XD



Damn you lucky son of a gun! I go to a school with a girl to guy ratio of 3:10.

Not to mention its a technical university, so you can figure what kind of girls are becoming electrical, computer, civil engineers. Just for reference, few are fat, and most have the last name of Patel


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm bordering between single and not-so-single. Still more on the single side, though. I'd really like to change that


----------



## joeantonio25 (Aug 25, 2010)

ok im joe 32 
in socal 
still singe and looking 

View attachment Picture 006.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 26, 2010)

Just peeking in


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 26, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> still looking for my funny, laid back, intellectual and somewhat nerdy romeo lol



And I might be too young for you


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, and I am still single and very confused.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 26, 2010)

I am still single....but I am in touch with a guy from POF who I reeeeaaaally hope will change that! We're meeting up next week, hopefully, and i hope we click as well in person as we have over email/text/phone. Trying not to get my hopes up but it's really difficult not to!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 26, 2010)

Out and in :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 26, 2010)

Back in Pennsylvania, and still single.


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm newly single, and living in Colonial Heights, Virginia, South of Richmond.

I don't care for the single life, not one little bit. I'm getting too old for this shit, but I'm the kind of bird who needs to stretch her wings now and again. So, after 8 years with my last boyfriend, it was time for a change.

I'm currently living with a friend, and her family. They're taking care of me, the way my ex did, and better, as they're getting me out of the house more. I'm enjoying that very much.

Just kind of floating around at the moment, enjoying the scenery. I'm looking for a man to actually impress me this time out. It's very tiring weeding through all the players, and the wannabes, but I know there's a real man out there looking for a real woman like me.


----------



## BBWKinkyGrrl (Aug 29, 2010)

Single here in Atlanta


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 29, 2010)

I hate to tell you this, but you've moved to a land of no FA/BBW scene, and no FAs.  lol. Like I said elsewhere, though, hit me up sometime and we can hang out.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 31, 2010)

Been a FA (free agent) for six years & still running...WHY WON'T YOU SEND ME SOMEBODY JESUS!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, recently single, dealing it with it better than I have in the past (since I've come off a functioning relationship that actually ended well this time, heh), but not really enjoying it at all. The lack of that something really ends up hitting you hard on an emotional level, yeah....

But, looking, weighing options, would enjoy meeting some people. Any girl that happens to be both BBW and musician, my god that'd be amazing...:wubu:...


----------



## Munchausen (Aug 31, 2010)

Well... I'm still single... and still in desperate need of someone to care about...

I've kinda remade myself since I last posted, so I figured what the heck, I'll post again.

Does anybody think that I'd get a little more attention if I post some more pictures? Or say I have another tattoo?

Any suggestions or feedback (or interest, I'd love interest  ) would be greatly appreciated...

Also, congrats to all you guys who've escaped this thread, and hang in there all those who haven't... 

Best of luck.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Well... I'm still single... and still in desperate need of someone to care about...
> 
> I've kinda remade myself since I last posted, so I figured what the heck, I'll post again.
> 
> ...




well pics are great, also mayby post a little more so we all get to know you better hugs and erm mayby pm a few of the ladies that capture your interest you have nothing to loose and everything to gain


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 31, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Well... I'm still single... and still in desperate need of someone to care about...
> 
> I've kinda remade myself since I last posted, so I figured what the heck, I'll post again.
> 
> ...



Pictures are good, you should post some of your tattoos as well.


----------



## Munchausen (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you all for the feedback. I'll get on those pictures...

And most of my back will be inked and finished thursday, so more tattoo pictures then. 

I'm excited.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 31, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I'll get on those pictures...
> 
> And most of my back will be inked and finished thursday, so more tattoo pictures then.
> 
> I'm excited.



Yay! Tattoos! Love that  haha.

I like the message that SA posted to you. It's perfect advice. 


-----
HeadingForTheLight, you might be in luck on the site, ya know. I'm sure there's some girls here who can play a mean guitar riff or two  I can't. Just a bit of piano, write lyrics, and sing. Not much of a "musician" but I make do, lol.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 31, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Well... I'm still single... and still in desperate need of someone to care about...
> 
> I've kinda remade myself since I last posted, so I figured what the heck, I'll post again.
> 
> ...


You're a cutie  Im sure you wont be on this thread much longer


----------



## Munchausen (Aug 31, 2010)

I definitely agree on SpiritAngel's advice being perfect, and glad somebody likes tattoos... I'm a huge fan...

And thank you Rowan, very much, and you're not half bad yourself. 

You guys are all awesome!


----------



## 0nlnn (Sep 3, 2010)

Haven't posted in a while, but sadly still single.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 4, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> I definitely agree on SpiritAngel's advice being perfect, and glad somebody likes tattoos... I'm a huge fan...
> 
> And thank you Rowan, very much, and you're not half bad yourself.
> 
> You guys are all awesome!



Doesnt that mean Im not half good either? *pout* lol


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't say it like that... it sounds so much worse... You're much more than half good. 

Maybe some new pictures can help make up for it? 

Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks for all the support out here. 

View attachment Clock.jpg


View attachment Tattoo.jpg


View attachment Doorway.jpg


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 4, 2010)

Woah, thats pretty sweet.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 4, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Don't say it like that... it sounds so much worse... You're much more than half good.
> 
> Maybe some new pictures can help make up for it?
> 
> ...



Well hellooooo there! :batting: 

I love the ink....and your face is pretty good too!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 4, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I'll get on those pictures...
> 
> And most of my back will be inked and finished thursday, so more tattoo pictures then.
> 
> I'm excited.



Goodness gracious, you're a good looking young man! Bestill my beating heart. :smitten: ...Sadly, I'm old enough to be your parent. If only I was 19 again. ...*sigh*


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks a bunch HayleeRose, Gingembre, and Thirtiesgirl for the compliments...  I'm glad I finally have pictures on Dims. Hopin it'll be a little easier to notice me now... and now for one of the other parts of SpiritAngel's advice...
I'd love to get to know you guys and I'll answer any questions at all that anybody wants to ask...


----------



## Rowan (Sep 4, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Don't say it like that... it sounds so much worse... You're much more than half good.
> 
> Maybe some new pictures can help make up for it?
> 
> ...



Yep...that helped. Thank you much


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad to be of service...  Thank you...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 5, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Don't say it like that... it sounds so much worse... You're much more than half good.
> 
> Maybe some new pictures can help make up for it?
> 
> ...



Nice tat.

The pictures you posted dont look much like the face picture you have in your profile though. What's up with that?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 5, 2010)

i double-dog dare you to contact me if you dig super cerebral apple-shaped gals...


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 5, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> i double-dog dare you to contact me if you dig super cerebral apple-shaped gals...



Another cerebral inverted triangle apple-shape here (or more like a retired linebacker with a beer belly). I'd triple-dog dare him if I wasn't a middle-aged biddy.


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry the pictures are a little different lookin... they were taken more than two years apart... so I guess it's safe to say I've changed a little... and I kinda like it...

And to lipmixgirl, prepare to be contacted... I like dares...

Oh, and to my knowledge I am allowed to contact "middle-aged biddies" too right? ha ha...


----------



## Rowan (Sep 5, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Sorry the pictures are a little different lookin... they were taken more than two years apart... so I guess it's safe to say I've changed a little... and I kinda like it...
> 
> And to lipmixgirl, prepare to be contacted... I like dares...
> 
> Oh, and to my knowledge I am allowed to contact "middle-aged biddies" too right? ha ha...



hmmm...im 32...*wondering if she qualifies to be contacted or if she's a middle aged biddie too* lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 5, 2010)

If ya like Canadians, and 20 yr old ones at that, I'm always around 

Just sayin'. :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> If ya like Canadians, and 20 yr old ones at that, I'm always around
> 
> Just sayin'. :happy:



He's in your age group and damn cute. Not a bad match.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 6, 2010)

Single, still searching for my dream nerd so we can ride our chocobo's off into the sunset. [ Or Yoshi's. I'll totally take Yoshi's, too. ]


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Don't say it like that... it sounds so much worse... You're much more than half good.
> 
> Maybe some new pictures can help make up for it?
> 
> ...



wow amazing tatt work 

and cute too cant wait to see you post more on the boards and to hear more about you ect


am sure you have the girls awaiting those pms sooo get typing lol


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks again! (Get used to readin that, I say it a lot) 
And I have nothing against Canadians by the way. 

Anyway, had another question that probably doesn't belong in this thread, but people talk to me here so I'm givin it a shot. I'm thinkin of movin back to Seattle in the next month or so and tryin to pursue tattooing among other things. Any thoughts or opinions on the subject? I'd love to hear 'em...

Here's some picture payment.  

View attachment Shirtless.jpg


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh, gracious. All this young man meat is seriously going to get me in trouble. I truly don't want to become one of those ooky middle aged biddies preying on all the young men; Mrs. Robinson, I'm not. But there are some seriously good looking young men on this site and I'm having awfully impure thoughts about them. I'd best go lock myself in my room, have a think about my intentions and mete out the proper punishment. Spanking, I think, will do. I'm in need of a good, hard spanking, and I won't let up until I feel truly sorry for my thoughts.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 6, 2010)

Florida (especially gainesville) could use some new tattoo talent  lol


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 6, 2010)

Still single...

BTW Munch, both Carlasixx and Rowan are hotties... Just saying... 
now start sending them pm's!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 6, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Oh, gracious. All this young man meat is seriously going to get me in trouble. I truly don't want to become one of those ooky middle aged biddies preying on all the young men; Mrs. Robinson, I'm not. But there are some seriously good looking young men on this site and I'm having awfully impure thoughts about them. I'd best go lock myself in my room, have a think about my intentions and mete out the proper punishment. Spanking, I think, will do. I'm in need of a good, hard spanking, and I won't let up until I feel truly sorry for my thoughts.



There's nothing ooky about it. :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 6, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> And I have nothing against Canadians by the way.
> 
> I'm thinkin of movin back to Seattle in the next month or so and tryin to pursue tattooing among other things. Any thoughts or opinions on the subject? I'd love to hear 'em...



Sweet :happy: haha.

As for pursuing tattooing... I'd say go for it! At least you know you'd have a job that's always in demand, always comes with a new challenge, always artistic, and rising in demand with every passing year. The pay can be pretty great, too, if you go to some major areas. It's a career that will never go out of style


----------



## Rowan (Sep 6, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Still single...
> 
> BTW Munch, both Carlasixx and Rowan are hotties... Just saying...
> now start sending them pm's!



You are so sweet! thank you darlin *hugs* and those people passing you by are insane btw..i think you'd be quite the catch


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm back at Susquehanna University, and interested in hook-ups with nearby chubby girls. >>


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 6, 2010)

Way to go luscios lulu. For the record, I agree...

And hell yeah Fuzzy Necromancer for postin a shirtless pic too... glad I'm not alone.

Thanks for the input on tattooing too CarlaSixx, I hadn't honestly thought about all those things. I appreciate the encouragement. I'm hopin I can make up my mind and go for this.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Way to go luscios lulu. For the record, I agree...
> 
> And hell yeah Fuzzy Necromancer for postin a shirtless pic too... glad I'm not alone.
> 
> Thanks for the input on tattooing too CarlaSixx, I hadn't honestly thought about all those things. I appreciate the encouragement. I'm hopin I can make up my mind and go for this.




Munch life is far far to short not to chase after your dreams, just saying


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm tryin that as of recently... just learning to actually after a life tryin to make everyone else happy...
I've realized that when you try to make everyone happy, most of them just get left down, or at least that's what's happened in my case.
I want to be happy with me and with life. So I'm trying more things I like.
And someone to share all that with me would be great too... 
I wanna show someone I care. That's what makes me the most happy in life.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 6, 2010)

my double-dog dare was put out there as an open call for everyone, not just munchausen...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2010)

Still single. But now I'm not beating myself up over it. If I'm meant to be with someone, I'll just let it happen.


----------



## Butters (Sep 7, 2010)

2010 single here :batting:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> I'm tryin that as of recently... just learning to actually after a life tryin to make everyone else happy...
> I've realized that when you try to make everyone happy, most of them just get left down, or at least that's what's happened in my case.
> I want to be happy with me and with life. So I'm trying more things I like.
> And someone to share all that with me would be great too...
> I wanna show someone I care. That's what makes me the most happy in life.



Is a great lesson to learn young the whole you cant make other people happy thing, you can enhance their happiness but true happiness has to come from within and not from other people as that can all fall to pieces and leave you feeling far worse off than when you started.

Having someone to share our happiness, and commiserate the failures (wich have tons to teach us) is always a wonderful thing. And it is always fun to spoil the one we love but you have to be careful to and remember that ultimately the only thing we can controll is how we feel and how we deal with life.

I wish you much luck on finding what your looking for I definately think you have your head screwed on straigh so that is an awesome start


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Sep 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Still single. But now I'm not beating myself up over it. If I'm meant to be with someone, I'll just let it happen.



Agreed %100 dude.


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 7, 2010)

I love everything you have to say SpiritAngel... I wish the people I see all the time were as supportive. Thank you again, and again, and again...


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 7, 2010)

OOhhhhh.. lot's of handsome men in this thread... alas none in my state... country even.... ???????????? 


Oh, and still single folks!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> I love everything you have to say SpiritAngel... I wish the people I see all the time were as supportive. Thank you again, and again, and again...



Your Most welcome Munch


btw love your siggy quote I had a friend as a teenager who used to say that all the time.



I am with you Aust99 where are all the aussie single guys? shrugs thank goodness I am happy and content being me at the moment although I wouldnt mind someone to share and snuggle with I am with bman not actively searching for now focusing my energies elsewhere


----------



## jdsumm (Sep 7, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> I'm tryin that as of recently... just learning to actually after a life tryin to make everyone else happy...
> I've realized that when you try to make everyone happy, most of them just get left down, or at least that's what's happened in my case.
> I want to be happy with me and with life. So I'm trying more things I like.
> And someone to share all that with me would be great too...
> I wanna show someone I care. That's what makes me the most happy in life.



Awesome perspective!


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 7, 2010)

Single and ready to Mingle ladies and gents


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 7, 2010)

My new mantra, I am the greatest and if people can't see it, then they're just the worthless peasantry and like the Great Cosell , I just have to step over the mediocrity.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> My new mantra, I am the greatest and if people can't see it, then they're just the worthless peasantry and like the Great Cosell , I just have to step over the mediocrity.



gosh darn out of rep and that is very rep worthy


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 7, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Single and ready to Mingle ladies and gents



If a beauty like you is single... I have no chance in hell to get a date!


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 7, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> If a beauty like you is single... I have no chance in hell to get a date!



You are very handsome dont be silly I'm sure you have all sorts of pretty gals lining up. I know u have more than a few admirers on here * Mz_puss bushes * :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 7, 2010)

I adore you avatar, mz puss. 
You are pretty much close to perfection. Would you really date me?


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 8, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I adore you avatar, mz puss.
> You are pretty much close to perfection. Would you really date me?




If you were here i certainly would:blush:


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 8, 2010)

Seriously sorry for you guys and distance gettin in the way. Looks like a lot of awesome couples are being kept apart. That pretty much sucks. You guys are all dateworthy material, and damn hot at that, and could probably have just about anybody you want to. Keep up the search.


----------



## RJ20 (Sep 8, 2010)

Single. Looking for a big attractive nerdy girl. Into gaming sci-fi, fantasy etc.
I hope to find somebody that fits.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Sep 9, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> Seriously sorry for you guys and distance gettin in the way. Looks like a lot of awesome couples are being kept apart. That pretty much sucks. You guys are all dateworthy material, and damn hot at that, and could probably have just about anybody you want to. Keep up the search.



This is the real curse of the modern age, being able to meet people so easily that happen to be so far away from you....really infuriating, yes...


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 9, 2010)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> This is the real curse of the modern age, being able to meet people so easily that happen to be so far away from you....really infuriating, yes...



No kidding... so close, and yet so far away...


----------



## talldrkhndsme (Sep 9, 2010)

you there?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 9, 2010)

Munchausen said:


> No kidding... so close, and yet so far away...



Story of my life  haha.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 9, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Story of my life  haha.



Don't you have a lil' something going on in your love life atm??:happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

RJ20 said:


> Single. Looking for a big attractive nerdy girl. Into gaming sci-fi, fantasy etc.
> I hope to find somebody that fits.



:batting: ...Ah, um, is this seat taken?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Don't you have a lil' something going on in your love life atm??:happy:



That's far away as well.  So nothing's _really_ happening. I thought it might, but... nope


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Have been single all of 2010 but I finally feel like minglin' again. It's gonna be an awesome fall!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 10, 2010)

Newly single. Not looking yet, just checking things out.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 10, 2010)

Single, and looking...


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 10, 2010)

Best of luck with all of your endeavors everybody. 
I know you're all far too amazing to stay single for long.
(And I guess I'm still workin on it too.)


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 10, 2010)

Im pretty much off this list, but I wanna be back on!

I WANNA STAY SINGLE!!!!!


as Facebook would say- its complicated.


----------



## PewterBunny (Sep 10, 2010)

A. Yes I'm single...and have been for too damn long...

and B. Is it too soon to ask to sign up for the 2011 Singles Thread??


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 11, 2010)

PewterBunny said:


> A. Yes I'm single...and have been for too damn long...
> 
> and B. Is it too soon to ask to sign up for the 2011 Singles Thread??





A: Yes... live in the now... don't worry about next year...


----------



## imfree (Sep 11, 2010)

...Song
Foreigner-Waiting For A Girl Like You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrzzR-3PPqw

*Still single.


----------



## FreekiTiki (Sep 17, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> still looking for my funny, laid back, intellectual and somewhat nerdy romeo lol



I fit that description. I am amazed you are single.


----------



## lalatx (Sep 18, 2010)

Still single. 

I meet 2 really excellent guys recently. One from London and the other is stationed in North Carolina with the Marines.

I always meet guys who are on vacation or while I am on vacation. Fun but lame at the same time.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Still single.
> 
> I meet 2 really excellent guys recently. One from London and the other is stationed in North Carolina with the Marines.
> 
> I always meet guys who are on vacation or while I am on vacation. Fun but lame at the same time.



hey at least your meeting guys 

I am single, but trying to not think about it as I dont really have the patience for wading through the jerks to get to the good guys atm


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 18, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hey at least your meeting guys
> 
> I am single, but trying to not think about it as I dont really have the patience for wading through the jerks to get to the good guys atm



I sooo know what you mean Spirit angel ! :bow: AMEN SISTER !


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeah, I'm not up for meeting single girls in this town. So I'm single and on a dating sabbatical. For the time being anyways. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> I sooo know what you mean Spirit angel ! :bow: AMEN SISTER !



hugs we ell you live in a city so probably have more chance of meeting people than I do damn this small town meh lol

although at the moment I think hes gonna have to be the most amazing man on the planet as I am a little jaded and untrusting of late


hugs lloyd you know you can always travel and meet new people (yes me to I am open to that one have love will travel hehe)


----------



## jdsumm (Sep 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I am single, but trying to not think about it as I dont really have the patience for wading through the jerks to get to the good guys atm



I am with you...I'm feeling the same thing lately. I mean I actually would VERY MUCH like to find someone, but I honestly just don't have the patience or emotional energy to deal with it all right now.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

jdsumm said:


> I am with you...I'm feeling the same thing lately. I mean I actually would VERY MUCH like to find someone, but I honestly just don't have the patience or emotional energy to deal with it all right now.



hugs yeah I would love to be able to snuggle up to someone special ect but all the creeps and liers ect just make it such a drag no wonder a lot of the good guys also get jaded its so hard I dont remember it being this bad pre meeting my ex mayby its the whole I turn 36 next month thing I have so little patience 

Big squishy hugs that and I see the amazing women around here who are single and its like how do any of us have a hope if these amazing women are single


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 22, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> One foot in, one foot out...what to do, what to do



You put your both feet in and shake them all about....yo!


----------



## jdsumm (Sep 22, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hugs yeah I would love to be able to snuggle up to someone special ect but all the creeps and liers ect just make it such a drag no wonder a lot of the good guys also get jaded its so hard I dont remember it being this bad pre meeting my ex mayby its the whole I turn 36 next month thing I have so little patience
> 
> Big squishy hugs that and I see the amazing women around here who are single and its like how do any of us have a hope if these amazing women are single



Hugs back at'cha. I am getting pretty jaded too and I can't stand being like that, it took me a long time to tear down walls that I built up so that I could be able to let someone in, so I don't want to give these creeps, liars, and players the power to harden my heart again. UGH...dating was supposed to be a pleasant experience...this isn't pleasant at all...I'd rather go on a job interview at this point. 

As for amazing women, you are right, there are amazing single women around here and you would be right there at the top of the amazing woman list spiritangel!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

Single and looking..... ugh :doh:
That sounds so bad...but, there it is.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

jdsumm said:


> Hugs back at'cha. I am getting pretty jaded too and I can't stand being like that, it took me a long time to tear down walls that I built up so that I could be able to let someone in, so I don't want to give these creeps, liars, and players the power to harden my heart again. UGH...dating was supposed to be a pleasant experience...this isn't pleasant at all...I'd rather go on a job interview at this point.
> 
> As for amazing women, you are right, there are amazing single women around here and you would be right there at the top of the amazing woman list spiritangel!



having recently discoverd just how much I had been played and lied to I hear that but I will not give away my personal power to people like that for me it is more that that energy seems better used elsewhere at the moment and I dont have much at the best of times and I know love will come, not sure when and where but I have faith in the universe that I will meet someone amazing most likely when I look like hell and least expect it
jdsmumm I think you are an amazing and wonderful woman as well.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 22, 2010)

PewterBunny said:


> A. Yes I'm single...and have been for too damn long...
> 
> and B. Is it too soon to ask to sign up for the 2011 Singles Thread??



I'm sure I'll be here to start the 2011 Singles Thread......and the 2012...and the 2013...and the 2014......


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 22, 2010)

Single again and loving it. Relationships are too much of a pain in the ass, especially with a guy whose selfish and is hated by all of your friends for doing asshole things.


----------



## m-m-parmesan (Sep 25, 2010)

single and looking around ! It's time to find the good one !


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 26, 2010)

Single, for now. But I might just be at the beginning of the journey to not-single with someone. Watch this space, heheh!


----------



## aa_ya (Sep 26, 2010)

it looks like most of the people here want to stay in this thread though they would never admit it openly. Apparently it is easier to get it into sweet sorrows for something that is so appealing, but not worth the effort to get it.

It costs a lot (and usually not money) to get the good guys, while it costs a lot (mostly money and nerves) to be in a relationship with the bad guys. Good guys are the good ones, and they need to be sought after and chased after, while bad guys come to you themselves. Or maybe you are not good enough for the good guys?

I haven't noticed guys in this thread complaining about the bad gals, but (strangely enough) they do not get much interest from the ladies here. Or are these guys a priori jerks 'cause they're single?

Sorry for the dissonance.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

aa_ya said:


> it looks like most of the people here want to stay in this thread though they would never admit it openly. Apparently it is easier to get it into sweet sorrows for something that is so appealing, but not worth the effort to get it.
> 
> It costs a lot (and usually not money) to get the good guys, while it costs a lot (mostly money and nerves) to be in a relationship with the bad guys. Good guys are the good ones, and they need to be sought after and chased after, while bad guys come to you themselves. Or maybe you are not good enough for the good guys?
> 
> ...



I think it more a case of the internet brings out the worst in some people wich makes the good ones harder to spot

plus there are a lot of factors re the single thing location being a huge one as well as compatability I think you are oversimplifyiing a bit but that could just be me.................................................also most of us are ok being single but it still doesnt stop us wanting to meet people or find a relationship we all have our own journies and difficulties to overcome at times with the single life.


----------



## lalatx (Sep 26, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I think it more a case of the internet brings out the worst in some people wich makes the good ones harder to spot
> 
> plus there are a lot of factors re the single thing location being a huge one as well as compatability I think you are oversimplifyiing a bit but that could just be me.................................................also most of us are ok being single but it still doesnt stop us wanting to meet people or find a relationship we all have our own journies and difficulties to overcome at times with the single life.



Correct you are. 
Completely oversimplified and generalized. 

Well I am off now I need to go hunt me down a man. But only a good one that needs to be chased after and possibly roped so that he can not escape.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Correct you are.
> Completely oversimplified and generalized.
> 
> Well I am off now I need to go hunt me down a man. But only a good one that needs to be chased after and possibly roped so that he can not escape.



well seeing as your in the mood can you catch one and train him for me while your at it 

hehe haha someone is going to take that seriously at some point arnt they


----------



## lalatx (Sep 26, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> well seeing as your in the mood can you catch one and train him for me while your at it
> 
> hehe haha someone is going to take that seriously at some point arnt they



I will even ship him to you and I will not forget the air hole this time.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I will even ship him to you and I will not forget the air hole this time.



awesome dont forget a little food and water cause you know its a long trip to get him here


----------



## aa_ya (Sep 26, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> awesome dont forget a little food and water cause you know its a long trip to get him here



add a girl as well to get him trained well


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 26, 2010)

aa_ya said:


> it looks like most of the people here want to stay in this thread though they would never admit it openly. Apparently it is easier to get it into sweet sorrows for something that is so appealing, but not worth the effort to get it.



I agree, for the most part. But being one of those 'single lamenters' myself, my opinion is that while I do enjoy being single for the most part (after 20 years, off and on, I've really learned to enjoy my own company), it's not my ultimate goal. I do want a partner. I do want someone to spend time with at the end of the day. I'm just not always willing to put in all the time and effort needed to find the good ones. I've met so many bad ones over the years that I get discouraged more easily these days. It doesn't take much. I'm also in my 40s now and damn tired of the whole dating scene. I don't always have the energy needed to spend time looking for the right guy. Sometimes it's easier to deal with singlehood than it is to put up with the constant discouragement of the dating scene and the time and energy required to search for a good partner.

We're only human, aa_ya. Allow us our human failings.


----------



## aa_ya (Sep 26, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I've met so many bad ones over the years that I get discouraged more easily these days. It doesn't take much. I'm also in my 40s now and damn tired of the whole dating scene. I don't always have the energy needed to spend time looking for the right guy. Sometimes it's easier to deal with singlehood than it is to put up with the constant discouragement of the dating scene and the time and energy required to search for a good partner.



Is it just a lack of luck? Getting the bad (or let's say the inappropriate) ones all the time. Almost completely my situation, but just getting either the bad ladies or none at all...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

It really does go both ways. Guys get evil women, women get evil guys. But the problem is that the guys know how to get past it... and if they don't, they know how to pretend to everyone else like they are. Women on the other hand are not built to react like that. They will speak of injustices in love. They aren't programmed to pretend. 

I do lament the fact that I am single. But just because there's some good guys on here doesn't mean I can do anything about it. Perhaps they aren't interested? Ever factor that in? And not only that, but when it comes to the internet, you HAVE TO factor in the distance.

For example: I live in the middle of brick shit nowhere, Ontario, Canada. Let's say someone on here likes me but they're from... I dunno... California. That WILL NOT work out.

Why? Several factors involving distance.

I don't have a long distance phone plan. I don't drive. I don't have money to travel. I don't have a passport.

Would it really be fair of me to tell the other person to spend every last penny of theirs to come and see me? No way in Hell!

So think about it. Just because there's some good guys in the world doesn't mean all of them are attainable.


----------



## aa_ya (Sep 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Would it really be fair of me to tell the other person to spend every last penny of theirs to come and see me? No way in Hell!



Have you considered an option of letting a guy decide himself if he wants or not to come to your place? There are ways to travel cheapely even across the globe, so I do not think distance is an impenetrable problem.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

It is a problem if... let's say... Neither of us CAN travel. Not everyone can afford it, even if it's considered "on the cheap." And just because you can find a cheap flight or whatever doesn't mean he has a passport, either. Which he would need on land or in flight to cross the border. It doesn't matter now. Even while driving, you need a passport. So if the means are not there, it can't work.

Price isn't everything.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 26, 2010)

And sometimes a single person is just checking in, and isn't looking to this thread/site to find dates...etc..


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

I find it very interesting that someone would come to this thread and say, 'it's all your fault' anyway. How.....productive. Sometimes people are looking for company and camaraderie, not a judgment on their character or poor dating practices.


----------



## aa_ya (Sep 26, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I adore you avatar, mz puss.
> You are pretty much close to perfection. Would you really date me?



It might be none of my business, but as long as its public...
I think you should try and date her... in Australia. Its just 1600 USD from where you are to and fro. The worst you can get to is that she is not for you. And after all, its just money. And not that much really.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

aa_ya said:


> It might be none of my business, but as long as its public...
> I think you should try and date her... in Australia. Its just 1600 USD from where you are to and fro. The worst you can get to is that she is not for you. And after all, its just money. And not that much really.



I think you're here just to stir up shit and cause trouble.

Great job, dude.

Round of applause.

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

aa_ya said:


> It might be none of my business, but as long as its public...
> I think you should try and date her... in Australia. Its just 1600 USD from where you are to and fro. The worst you can get to is that she is not for you. And after all, its just money. And not that much really.


It's just money? It's just their money. If you're so inclined, please volunteer to donate the funds or stay out of it and spend all that energy locating a mate for yourself, mate.


----------



## Christov (Sep 26, 2010)

Quick, somebody make a 'Get Christov to X country' donation.


----------



## aa_ya (Sep 26, 2010)

I have no intention to cause trouble. Definitely not to anybody accusing me of it. Expressing an opinion does not mean somebody has to follow it. And the guy it was addressed for has not responded to it so far. I do donate money, but this is not the way to ask it for.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> Quick, somebody make a 'Get Christov to X country' donation.



Going to build yourself a worldwide harem?


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Going to build yourself a worldwide harem?




I'll donate a persian rug but that's it...I have 2.. do you want red or green?


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> Quick, somebody make a 'Get Christov to X country' donation.



British fatties need love too!


----------



## Christov (Sep 26, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> British fatties need love too!


This is true, but finding them is a pain in the arse (and by pain in the arse I mean rather easy, considering BGP and all that).

I'm just banking on my accent being catnip for ladies in country X.


----------



## lalatx (Sep 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> This is true, but finding them is a pain in the arse (and by pain in the arse I mean rather easy, considering BGP and all that).
> 
> I'm just banking on my accent being catnip for ladies in country X.



Tis true a foreign accent does wonders.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

BIM, had I been a dude, I'd be all on your PM box right now  That is... if you liked younger men had I been born one


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

Single, and only recently decided I might fancy a relationship. I think I still love my own company a little too much to be a good girlfriend, but it's all about effort and commitment, right?

Oh, I'm already knackered...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> This is true, but finding them is a pain in the arse (and by pain in the arse I mean rather easy, considering BGP and all that).
> 
> I'm just banking on my accent being catnip for ladies in country X.



That'll be your secret weapon. Your looks would get you far in most places as well. But it's the accent that will make most panties drop.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> That'll be your secret weapon. Your looks would get you far in most places as well. But it's the accent that will make most panties drop.



That all depends on his regional dialect, me thinks!

Not going to make fun of any in case one of them is Christov's, though. :blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> That all depends on his regional dialect, me thinks!
> 
> Not going to make fun of any in case one of them is Christov's, though. :blush:



In my area, an accent is an accent. So long as you don't sound like a Canadian/American/French person, the panties will fall.

Oh... and the boys underwear, too, for the girls with an accent.


----------



## Christov (Sep 26, 2010)

Regional accents are for losers. I supplanted my West Midlands accent for a hybrid and now I sound like a juvenile James Bond.


----------



## lalatx (Sep 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> Regional accents are for losers. I supplanted my West Midlands accent for a hybrid and now I sound like a juvenile James Bond.



Than the panties will drop.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> Regional accents are for losers. I supplanted my West Midlands accent for a hybrid and now I sound like a juvenile James Bond.



Haha! And which one would that be? All I can think of is Sean Connery now!


----------



## Christov (Sep 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Haha! And which one would that be? All I can think of is Sean Connery now!


Roger Moore when sober, Connery when drunk.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> Roger Moore when sober, Connery when drunk.



Schmall difference. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> Roger Moore when sober, Connery when drunk.




if you could fit Pierce Brosnan in there somewhere, you could at least guarantee some of them to be under...say 50 haha

also regarding accents...there is a great quote in "Stayin Alive" after Tony had said that Fiona whatshername sounded so "intelligent-like" because of her English accent, to which Cynthia Rhodes replies "if an accent made someone more intelligent, YOU'D be Einstein"


----------



## Christov (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> if you could fit Pierce Brosnan in there somewhere, you could at least guarantee some of them to be under...say 50 haha


Well, I do get a little Daniel Craig when snarky.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> Well, I do get a little Daniel Craig when snarky.



In that case, I suggest being as snarky as you possibly can in Country X!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> In that case, I suggest being as snarky as you possibly can in Country X!





but if X = USA, don't be a Daniel Craig with a speedo, otherwise they will send you back across the pond


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> but if X = USA, don't be a Daniel Craig with a speedo, otherwise they will send you back across the pond



 How could you?

What about Alan in a speedo? Think very carefully on this one!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> How could you?
> 
> What about Alan in a speedo? Think very carefully on this one!



any man + speedo = time to move my towel to another spot on the beach *shudders* (and not in the good way) remembering old men in them on the beaches in Spain...and strutting too :blink:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> any man + speedo = time to move my towel to another spot on the beach *shudders* (and not in the good way) remembering old men in them on the beaches in Spain...and strutting too :blink:



Ha! For me, guess it'd have to be circumstancial!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Ha! For me, guess it'd have to be circumstancial!





well, I may allow it for *ONE *man in particular, but then I would have to go to the confessions thread and that just ain't happening hehe


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> well, I may allow it for *ONE *man in particular, but then I would have to go to the confessions thread and that just ain't happening hehe



One day you'll slip up, woman; one day...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 26, 2010)

Still single. But for once, I'm not worried about it at all. I am content with being single for the first time in my life.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll probably be in this thread soon enough...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 26, 2010)

Don't worry, Jon, you're not alone in checking back in. *hugs*


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

oh my go to sleep for a few hours and christov has taken over yet another thread


lets face it, Christov is out for Dimms and world domination, am sure he will get them both sooner or later 

hmm country x could just as easily be Australia, Russia or a tropical Island lol


----------



## lalatx (Sep 27, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'll probably be in this thread soon enough...



It happens. But still sucks. Sorry


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'll probably be in this thread soon enough...



Say whaaaaaaaaaat?!


----------



## imfree (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, I'm still here, hi Guys!, I'm not alone, I see.
Tesla was a lifetime single who diddled with
electricity. Looks like I'm not too different from
that,myself, but 'ceptin' I've been married before
and have an adult son.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, bit of an unfortunate place for me....sorta asked a girl out, haven't gotten a proper answer yet, but some things she's said about me to friends have got passed along....nothing really bad she's said, even, but it's sorta triggered one of my down moods and....ugh. 

Really I do it to myself, end up overthinking things. Maybe it's just sinking in properly now, feeling being single again. Dunno.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 28, 2010)

Single again.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Single again.



awww huggles Jon so sorry to hear that


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 28, 2010)

Single here. 

Have been back in the dating world some over the past month or so, after taking some intentional time off, and have found myself making much better decisions (ie, not letting something that is really not good for me, or just not a good fit in general, continue longer than it needs to). It's nice to see some growth is possible. 



.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 28, 2010)

Single and coming to the conclusion there's nobody out there worth my time or energy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 28, 2010)

Single again. No condolences needed - it was the right thing, and mutual.  Still good friends.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> awww huggles Jon so sorry to hear that



Thanks for the support.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> awww huggles Jon so sorry to hear that



Awww shucks Jon is single.


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 6, 2010)

Another Single member here, hello!


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 6, 2010)

I confirm...always single!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm still here.... {{looks around for Aussie blokes into fat chicks}}


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 6, 2010)

it seems we are single...always the same people! must make a meet-up!:happy:


----------



## moniquessbbw (Oct 6, 2010)

Still single met Mr Wright, really his last name was Wright then I lost him...lol


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 6, 2010)

Add me to the list!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 6, 2010)

MissHoney said:


> Add me to the list!



My guess is that you won't be on the list for long. And I'm hardly going out on a limb here.


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 6, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> My guess is that you won't be on the list for long. And I'm hardly going out on a limb here.




Aww, thank you! 
:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2010)

I am single and going to become a nun!! I am over getting hit on by submissive guys meh


----------



## Ola (Oct 6, 2010)

Reporting in I guess. Bachelor life is kinda nice though - except you don't have anyone to split the rent with. XP I participate in too many shady and questionable activities to get a regular roomie!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 6, 2010)

Still single. Someone quick! Move to Ottawa!


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 6, 2010)

may we can start a list if name about single people


----------



## Rowan (Oct 6, 2010)

I, of course, am still here. Apparently good looking single men who are interested in me do not exist...blah.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm single. But for the time being, I'm not worried about it too much.


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 6, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I, of course, am still here. Apparently good looking single men who are interested in me do not exist...blah.



Wishing I was closer than 3.5 hours away.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 6, 2010)

FreekiTiki said:


> Wishing I was closer than 3.5 hours away.



Thats not a bad start..... quite close really!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I am single and going to become a nun!! I am over getting hit on by submissive guys meh



Nuns have no "fun"....just think of all that confessing! NO, I say NO to becoming a nun!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Nuns have no "fun"....just think of all that confessing! NO, I say NO to becoming a nun!



aww but I wanna be a singing nun like debbie reynolds darn it


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> aww but I wanna be a singing nun like debbie reynolds darn it



Hahaha, but the singing nun got NO action. She just sang!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha, but the singing nun got NO action. She just sang!



I havent gotten any action in far longer than I have been single !!!!!!!!!!!!! so erm whats the diff and I diddnt say wich order 

it could be a mythical made up one where I make the rules lol

hmmm think if I am single much longer I will be a member of the ita buttrose born again virgins club :blush:


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm going to try oasis... wish me luck!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm Single.

But I'm alright with it. I'm not going to go out of my way to look for a companion. I've my friends, my pets, all that matters. Yes, someone to be with would be nice, but I can live without. What's meant to be will be. Until then, I am going to focus on trying to better myself. "Fix" myself, I'd prefer to say.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 7, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I havent gotten any action in far longer than I have been single !!!!!!!!!!!!! so erm whats the diff and I diddnt say wich order
> 
> it could be a mythical made up one where I make the rules lol
> 
> hmmm think if I am single much longer I will be a member of the ita buttrose born again virgins club :blush:



LOL....I think I became a member of the born again virgin club way, WAY over 6 months ago. And the only good thing about it is, there are no membership fees!



Aust99 said:


> I'm going to try oasis... wish me luck!



Woot, good luck Nat!


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm single and I have been for a long time. I don't know what I would do if I were dating someone. I'd probably ask him to pinch me to see if this was real


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 7, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm single and I have been for a long time. I don't know what I would do if I were dating someone. I'd probably ask him to pinch me to see if this was real



Can I just say, I have no idea why you're single...you are such a cute bundle of energy


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Can I just say, I have no idea why you're single...you are such a cute bundle of energy



This is what I was thinking! *shakes head* And a gamer. She's many peoples' dream girl.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Oct 7, 2010)

Still quite single, with a possible lead for the future but I frankly don't have high hopes on that......alas. Will likely partake in the occasional fling to keep my spirits up, but, never quite as fulfilling as the real thing of course...


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm single and I have been for a long time. I don't know what I would do if I were dating someone. I'd probably ask him to pinch me to see if this was real



If I were gay or a dude, I'd be all over you!


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 7, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> If I were gay or a dude, I'd be all over you!



Wait, you mean you're not gay? You tease! xD


----------



## NoWayOut (Oct 7, 2010)

Single as always, and it won't change until at least June 2011.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 7, 2010)

I think I'm going to permanently write my name in this. Maybe I should get the word "single" tattooed on me since it seems it will always be that way.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if I belong in this thread or not... I'm not seeing anyone, but nor am I particularly eager to be... I kind of just want the perks of a relationship without having to put in the commitment and effort. Can you call yourself single if there's not much intention to be part of a couple? I think I just 'am'...


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Can I just say, I have no idea why you're single...you are such a cute bundle of energy



Awe, you are too sweet! I'm not sure, either. I think it has to do with me being shy and totally nerdy/into my studies. I'm going to a bar with some friends next weekend to try to get out of my shell....but ehhh....it's not really my thing. I would love to meet someone in a library or stumble upon someone that had the same interests in the medical field as I....Oh well! Some boys can't handle a confident, intelligent, independent lady 



Alicia Rose said:


> This is what I was thinking! *shakes head* And a gamer. She's many peoples' dream girl.



That's the thing, they can dream about me, but they can't have me  LOL Jk. However, I really AM that awesome 



AmazingAmy said:


> If I were gay or a dude, I'd be all over you!



Well, whenever you happen to become gay and/or a dude, I will be welcoming your lovin'. :wubu:


----------



## Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> Single and coming to the conclusion there's nobody out there worth my time or energy.



I've been thinking the same thing lately. I'm tired of it being me giving everything within me and me putting 95% into something that should be 50/50. Also tired of liars and cheaters and men that are leading multiple women on at the same time. 

I keep wondering what has happened to character, and integrity, and honesty, and self-image. All of those qualities go so much deeper than what is visible in a mirror. I don't know how some men can look in a mirror and not be ashamed or who or what they see looking back. I guess all they are concerned with is their exterior... and getting what ever brings them sexual satisfaction.

I haven't given up hope, but I think the odds of finding someone who possess all the qualities I desire are pretty slim.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 9, 2010)

Still single. So far I have not found anyone who was a monogamous relationship.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anyone remember when I posted to the "singles" threads, circa 2007, 2008, and 2009? Well, it's 2010 and I've watched more people fall in love, break up, get back together, re-break up, rebound several times with several partners of dubious quality, fall in love again (this time "forever"), get engaged, marry, separate, divorce and finally meet the _true_ loves of their lives and settle down to have families... *_pause for breath_*... and I _still_ haven't been on ONE COTTON PICKIN' DATE.

Is it because I spend all my time arguing with conservatives in Hyde Park? Because I've never been to a bash? Because I have a shadowy presence here, at best? Am I not a hot enough BBW? Do I even qualify as a BBW to you men? I really don't know.

But I'm not above a little charity these days. In fact I've come to love being the object of well-meaning pity.

My headshot is newly posted on the "post a recent pic" thread, so you can't plead ignorance as to my relative charms (such as they are).

And I have a million past posts to peruse so you can't accuse me of intellectual laziness or non-contribution.

In other words, where is my hot piece?


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 9, 2010)

Lala..you re not the only one surely to have seen all this full lovely life in other people...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 9, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Does anyone remember when I posted to the "singles" threads, circa 2007, 2008, and 2009? Well, it's 2010 and I've watched more people fall in love, break up, get back together, re-break up, rebound several times with several partners of dubious quality, fall in love again (this time "forever"), get engaged, marry, separate, divorce and finally meet the _true_ loves of their lives and settle down to have families... *_pause for breath_*... and I _still_ haven't been on ONE COTTON PICKIN' DATE.
> 
> Is it because I spend all my time arguing with conservatives in Hyde Park? Because I've never been to a bash? Because I have a shadowy presence here, at best? Am I not a hot enough BBW? Do I even qualify as a BBW to you men? I really don't know.
> 
> ...



LOL 

Even though you say you're not photogenic, you're very pretty.  Hopefully, someone will snatch you up!


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 9, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Does anyone remember when I posted to the "singles" threads, circa 2007, 2008, and 2009? Well, it's 2010 and I've watched more people fall in love, break up, get back together, re-break up, rebound several times with several partners of dubious quality, fall in love again (this time "forever"), get engaged, marry, separate, divorce and finally meet the _true_ loves of their lives and settle down to have families... *_pause for breath_*... and I _still_ haven't been on ONE COTTON PICKIN' DATE.
> 
> Is it because I spend all my time arguing with conservatives in Hyde Park? Because I've never been to a bash? Because I have a shadowy presence here, at best? Am I not a hot enough BBW? Do I even qualify as a BBW to you men? I really don't know.
> 
> ...



Right here 
You are very beautiful LalaCity.

Seriously, I am struggling to figure out why so many people are having a hard time meeting people. Is it access to other single people that are the barrier. There are so many beautiful, single women in this thread. I just can't wrap my head around it. Then again, I am just exiting a 15 year marriage, and not truly in tune with what dating is like now. I do know about a dozen people at work have friends they want to "set me up with". I guess that is the bonus for being a very nice guy.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 9, 2010)

I've found that it's very, very easy to find a fwb or just a random hook-up (so many want to "just try out a SS/BBW" <sigh>), but trying to find someone that wants to have a ltr is much, much more difficult.


----------



## mz_puss (Oct 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I've found that it's very, very easy to find a fwb or just a random hook-up (so many want to "just try out a SS/BBW" <sigh>), but trying to find someone that wants to have a ltr is much, much more difficult.



I have that exact issue... GRRRR, Men just want to play or live out some long lost ssbbw fantasy. No one remembers what dating is anymore, or even a relationship for that matter.....Grrrrr silly men, I mean clearly I'm a catch ! lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 9, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> I have that exact issue... GRRRR, Men just want to play or live out some long lost ssbbw fantasy. No one remembers what dating is anymore, or even a relationship for that matter.....Grrrrr silly men, I mean clearly I'm a catch ! lol



LOL 

Yep, they'll get all put out if you want coffee, but they want you to put out. lol Uh, no. I'll have to pass on his fabulousness. lol


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 9, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> I have that exact issue... GRRRR, Men just want to play or live out some long lost ssbbw fantasy. No one remembers what dating is anymore, or even a relationship for that matter.....Grrrrr silly men, I mean clearly I'm a catch ! lol



That is too bad. You are very beautiful, and seem to have a real zest for living.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 9, 2010)

I have that "men want some play only" kind of thing happening. It's very frustrating. Especially for someone who needs to get to know the person and really trust them before going "there" with them. So I haven't gotten any chances in awhile and might possibly never get a chance again. Seems everyone wants sex ASAP and that's just heartbreaking to me.


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 9, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have that "men want some play only" kind of thing happening. It's very frustrating. Especially for someone who needs to get to know the person and really trust them before going "there" with them. So I haven't gotten any chances in awhile and might possibly never get a chance again. Seems everyone wants sex ASAP and that's just heartbreaking to me.



I feel like this is a byproduct of our digital lives. We have access to people anytime we are not sleeping, and many times people share more information about themselves rather quickly online, vs. the old way of getting to know people face to face or over the phone. Many times people just feel like they are ready to move to the sex stage of the relationship.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 9, 2010)

FreekiTiki said:


> I feel like this is a byproduct of our digital lives. We have access to people anytime we are not sleeping, and many times people share more information about themselves rather quickly online, vs. the old way of getting to know people face to face or over the phone. Many times people just feel like they are ready to move to the sex stage of the relationship.


Exactly! I'm not born in the right decade, I believe, lol. I'd like to have the old fashioned dating... not the "hey, let's meet at this street corner, go to my place, watch a movie and then have sex." 



In some ways I'm a bit of a romantic, even though some don't think I am. Old fashioned dating is way more romantic. Walks in the park, getting an ice cream and talking while taking a stroll side by side... those things don't exist in my age group except when they get past the 3 month mark... when the lust wears off and they need to _actually _learn about the other person.

How I wish it would be the other way around!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> I have that exact issue... GRRRR, Men just want to play or live out some long lost ssbbw fantasy. No one remembers what dating is anymore, or even a relationship for that matter.....Grrrrr silly men, I mean clearly I'm a catch ! lol



oh what fun it is lol

meh at least I have a 2 week break from it all 


hugs and yes you are a catch the men are the crazy ones to not want a ltr with such a hottie


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Oct 10, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Exactly! I'm not born in the right decade, I believe, lol. I'd like to have the old fashioned dating... not the "hey, let's meet at this street corner, go to my place, watch a movie and then have sex."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though I'd argue the old-fashioned dating isn't quite as romantic as you would think, I do get what you mean. It's just a matter of the current culture being so insta-fix, you know? speed's become everything to us, these supposedly romantic entanglements included. when most people tend to just skip ahead to the physical romance....well, it's hard to find decent people at any level, to be honest.

But, seriously now, what was dancing in the old days but an excuse to get close to a woman for a semi-long period of time in a restrictive culture?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 10, 2010)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Though I'd argue the old-fashioned dating isn't quite as romantic as you would think, I do get what you mean. It's just a matter of the current culture being so insta-fix, you know? speed's become everything to us, these supposedly romantic entanglements included. when most people tend to just skip ahead to the physical romance....well, it's hard to find decent people at any level, to be honest.
> 
> But, seriously now, what was dancing in the old days but an excuse to get close to a woman for a semi-long period of time in a restrictive culture?



Yeah... but people don't even dance anymore! Well... not really, anyways. I'd love to find someone who would want to _properly_ dance with me :wubu: Meaning not stand behind me and grind and grope. Ugh... Guys who do that make me sick.
And you know what? If a dude were to dance properly with a woman, he'd _still _be seen as a rebel today! 

The insta-fix epidemic is what kills me, though. I've never been a fan of instant anything.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Oct 10, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Yeah... but people don't even dance anymore! Well... not really, anyways. I'd love to find someone who would want to _properly_ dance with me :wubu: Meaning not stand behind me and grind and grope. Ugh... Guys who do that make me sick.
> And you know what? If a dude were to dance properly with a woman, he'd _still _be seen as a rebel today!
> 
> The insta-fix epidemic is what kills me, though. I've never been a fan of instant anything.



Well, on a personal level, I've never been a dancer of ANY sort, so that wouldn't help you out much....but true enough, there's always room for revivals. Old stuff eventually becomes cool again, even if the people don't realize it's the old stuff. Rockabilly's come back around at least once more with the Stray Cats and the like, after all.


----------



## mccormick (Oct 10, 2010)

Single, have been for about two years.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 10, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> The insta-fix epidemic is what kills me, though. I've never been a fan of instant anything.



Not even instant pudding? That's sad.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 10, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not even instant pudding? That's sad.



It's alright and all, but tastes funny with lactose free milk and so I don't like it. The traditional pudding seems to interest me more but it's probably because no one does it that way these days lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 11, 2010)

It's so nice to see someone else who doesn't like this rush dating crap!


It kind of drives me crazy. 
"Hey, Let's hit the movies! "
"..Sex Nao?" 

*-Shudder-*


It's like, Heh _Sorry_, I'm one of those females that wants to actually go on DATES before going "Oh hey, Let's get in a relationship!" Let alone sex itself. Which is why I've lost the attention of quite a few guys I know.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Oct 11, 2010)

So here I am reporting in. I'm just as single today as I was the first day I posted here in god knows what year. I don't even know what circumstance to blame it on anymore.

Sad thing is I'm toying with the idea of becoming resigned to it. This is not how it should be. Fortunately I'm silly enough to maintain a sliver of hope.


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2010)

Flyin Lilac said:


> So here I am reporting in. I'm just as single today as I was the first day I posted here in god knows what year. I don't even know what circumstance to blame it on anymore.
> 
> Sad thing is I'm toying with the idea of becoming resigned to it. This is not how it should be. Fortunately I'm silly enough to maintain a sliver of hope.



I think you're adorable and woo-hoo!!!, an SSBBW Gal who plays
bass can make my woofers* AND* my heart *THROB*!!!, just saying.:smitten:


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's so nice to see someone else who doesn't like this rush dating crap!
> 
> 
> It kind of drives me crazy.
> ...



Y'all can add me to this list as well. I've always liked to at least get to know people before sex, and sex has become even less important to me than it used to be..


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's so nice to see someone else who doesn't like this rush dating crap!
> 
> 
> It kind of drives me crazy.
> ...




I amm a relationship girl shrugs no wonder I cant even get a date, a guy has no chance of getting near my body unless he engages my mind and heart first


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 12, 2010)

:} 

Lol! We're starting a list? 
Ooh Ooh! Can we title it "Women who have standards" ? 

 


(This does my soul so good to see, it *really* does.)


----------



## imfree (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, I know, this thread needs a relevant song!

America-Lonely People(1974) Old, but sweet!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5yuf3so_kQ&feature=related


----------



## mz_puss (Oct 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> :}
> 
> Lol! We're starting a list?
> Ooh Ooh! Can we title it "Women who have standards" ?
> ...



LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!! yOU ROCK LADY !!!!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 12, 2010)

Im going to have to just learn to live with being single, because im too busy with school and work to have a relationship anyway even if the right guy came along


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Im going to have to just learn to live with being single, because im too busy with school and work to have a relationship anyway even if the right guy came along



Word.  I hear you. Then, I'm fearful because since I'm spending so much time with school, homework, studying, planning for the future, and working that I won't look up every now and then to see if there are any men that actually would be worth dating. :/


----------



## calauria (Oct 12, 2010)

Still single and so love to mingle!!! I'm such a flirt!!!:wubu:


----------



## mike0503 (Oct 12, 2010)

SO Single, Ok here is my two cents I hear this all the time, I am to busy with blah blah blah and if the right guy came along and mr. right this and mr. right that. OMG really seriously Complain and Complain.... I date and date, and am so ready to find my ONE, just one not any more than ONE... but good luck with all the women who have this attitude these days.. Seriously.... I know the flames are coming my way but I just had to say it. Sorry


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Quirkyalone. I've considered myself one off and on for years. Lately, it seems to make sense to me again.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 12, 2010)

mike0503 said:


> SO Single, Ok here is my two cents I hear this all the time, I am to busy with blah blah blah and if the right guy came along and mr. right this and mr. right that. OMG really seriously Complain and Complain.... I date and date, and am so ready to find my ONE, just one not any more than ONE... but good luck with all the women who have this attitude these days.. Seriously.... I know the flames are coming my way but I just had to say it. Sorry



I'm looking for a point in all this blather and I'm not seeing it.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 12, 2010)

mike0503 said:


> SO Single, Ok here is my two cents I hear this all the time, I am to busy with blah blah blah and if the right guy came along and mr. right this and mr. right that. OMG really seriously Complain and Complain.... I date and date, and am so ready to find my ONE, just one not any more than ONE... but good luck with all the women who have this attitude these days.. Seriously.... I know the flames are coming my way but I just had to say it. Sorry





thirtiesgirl said:


> I'm looking for a point in all this blather and I'm not seeing it.



Same here. I'm guessing that the train of thought was derailed quite some time ago.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

Heh...This thread just got a lot more interesting. 

<marshmallows--check. long pointy sticks--check> okay, READY!!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Heh...This thread just got a lot more interesting.
> 
> <marshmallows--check. long pointy sticks--check> okay, READY!!!!





haha... can I have one? scooch over, I am fat but there is room for both of us on this log... I like my marshmallows caught on fire!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> haha... can I have one? scooch over, I am fat but there is room for both of us on this log... I like my marshmallows caught on fire!


I brought a family-size bag. There's enough for everyone. Help yourself. 

NOW THAT'S A FIRE!!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I brought a family-size bag. There's enough for everyone. Help yourself.
> 
> NOW THAT'S A FIRE!!!!




Are they Stay-Puff?

<starts singing> "it onlllyyy takes a sparkkk, to get a fire goooooing.." sing with me Lainey!


that fire is hot too!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

<insert ugly snorting laugh here> OF COURSE THEY ARE!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 12, 2010)

if the night gets really lively, I will make a run to the Qwik-E-Mart for Hershey Bars and Graham crackers!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

Better go now. The night is young. ha ha ha


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 12, 2010)

Is it too early for beer?


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 12, 2010)

What's frustrating about this thread is that it's more a gripe-fest than an actual hot, animal rutting emporium (or, alternately, a meeting place for those interested in serious commitments).

I know there is (or was) some BBW/BHM/FA/FFA dating service attached to this site, but, as far as I can tell, it's defunct.

I've no intention of casting aspersions upon the marvelous services provided for us by our superlative webmaster -- but if he could promise to get an actual, _functional_ dating service up and running on these boards, I'd seriously donate $500 tomorrow!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> What's frustrating about this thread is that it's more a gripe-fest than an actual hot, animal rutting emporium (or, alternately, a meeting place for those interested in serious commitments).
> 
> I know there is (or was) some BBW/BHM/FA/FFA dating service attached to this site, but, as far as I can tell, it's defunct.
> 
> I've no intention of casting aspersions upon the marvelous services provided for us by our superlative webmaster -- but if he could promise to get an actual, _functional_ dating service up and running on these boards, I'd seriously donate $500 tomorrow!


I totally agree, LalaCity. If only to talk to people more on the site, and get to know them on a deeper scale than just replying to a PM or replying to a post. While I don't have $500 to donate-being I don't have the income to do that-I would totally give $20 or so if it would mean that I would be able to meet other people from across the US who I would interact with, and maybe even date one day.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 12, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> I totally agree, LalaCity. If only to talk to people more on the site, and get to know them on a deeper scale than just replying to a PM or replying to a post. While I don't have $500 to donate-being I don't have the income to do that-I would totally give $20 or so if it would mean that I would be able to meet other people from across the US who I would interact with, and maybe even date one day.



I don't see how a dating service would give you more info than you could get in a PM, or just from seeing what someone posts over time on a variety of topics. Can you fill out a little more what you'd be envisioning? Because I've done lots of online dating - and I feel like I get to know someone's personality a lot better through these forums than through a personal ad. But maybe I don't get what you and LalaCity are talking about.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I don't see how a dating service would give you more info than you could get in a PM, or just from seeing what someone posts over time on a variety of topics. Can you fill out a little more what you'd be envisioning? Because I've done lots of online dating - and I feel like I get to know someone's personality a lot better through these forums than through a personal ad. But maybe I don't get what you and LalaCity are talking about.



I guess, in my mind, I see the potentially for a dating service on this site to be one that is a fusion of a social network page, like Facebook, with that of a forum site. The social network side would be used to create your "profile," so to speak. You could include as much information as you want too, and then based upon meeting people within the forum aspect of the dating site, then you could further your relationship(s) with these people by having them "add" you as a friend. This would unlock a few different things. The most important one would be a face to face chat option. This way, you would only talk in a face to face way with people that you want to talk face to face with, so it isn't uncomfortable. Moreover, you would actually be talking with someone that you may actually date at some point in your life, instead of talking to a faceless person via a profile page so you can see if you have that connection, instead of potentially getting your hopes up if you just decide to meet each other one day. 

I've really never online dated before, but from the various online dating websites that I've been on, as far as I know, there aren't any like the one that I just described. I am, regrettably, very inexperienced with online dating, but the idea above seems, to me at any rate, something that would actually work. But, who knows; I'm young and naive.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> What's frustrating about this thread is that it's more a gripe-fest than an actual hot, animal rutting emporium (or, alternately, a meeting place for those interested in serious commitments).
> 
> I know there is (or was) some BBW/BHM/FA/FFA dating service attached to this site, but, as far as I can tell, it's defunct.
> 
> I've no intention of casting aspersions upon the marvelous services provided for us by our superlative webmaster -- but if he could promise to get an actual, _functional_ dating service up and running on these boards, I'd seriously donate $500 tomorrow!



I think it would be cool, but I think half of the function of the chatroom is the dating service possibility of it, lol.

One problem though is that most of the members are from the States. The ones left all alone in their corner of the planet are SOL on finding someone based on location alone. It would be nice if everyone could pair up with someone they met on the site, but it seems almost impossible.


----------



## Dolce (Oct 12, 2010)

What I think (and no one cares what I think) is that we should have a personals forums just like we have forums for everything else. It could be protected so people could make a forum post detailing what they are looking for and post their pictures. I once met a really good man through this site who never once posted but saw something I wrote and signed up to contact me.

There are a great many guys and gullas out there who don't feel comfortable posting but would like to meet their dream guy/girl one day. Hell, I would hope that I could be someone's dream girl. And since certain ahem, "sexual", interests of mine don't seem to be going away anytime soon I would love to find a man who could indulge me on most levels.

But yeah, this thread is kinda lame. Everyone bitching about being single but no hooking up! Come on... how is it that I am not getting kissed on a Saturday night? Don't any of you feel the same? You know what I decided awhile back? That I would go out on a date with any guy who asked me and that I would have a good time. Now I have had some wild and wacky dates... and although I have yet to find someone kissable... I have had some fun. But you should see some of the guys I have gone out with. Talk about odd couples! Do any of you feel like you might set your standards for dating too high? I mean its not like you are going to marry every guy you go out with. Dating is just as much about learning about yourself as it is learning about the person in front of you. And as a bigger girl I know how it feels to be rejected for superficial reasons so I decided I would give anyone a chance to prove themselves.

Okay... I'm off my soapbox and I brought graham crackers and chocolate! S'mores anyone?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

Smores!!!!


----------



## Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

There _is_ the Dimensions Matching System. 

Problem is is that the same deceitful men, the same players, the same men cheating on their girlfriends, the same married men, the same men who only want to hear about a woman's fantasies, the same men who only want to add to their pic collections, the same men only wanting cyber, the same men who would not want their friends or family to know they lust after fat women, the same closet cases, etc. - the same ones who troll chat and the forums - the same men are there, too. 

It's the same story there as in chat and as on the forums. Most of the guys are not looking for anything that resembles a relationship. The very select few who are, live far away. Of those select few, even if the distance issue isn't a hinderance, there needs to be some amount of interest and compatibility beyond just the attraction to a fat body. 


editing to add: I think the sooner we each realize that everyone who frequents Dimensions probably does so for reasons different our own, the better off we'll be. We always hope that others are legit and honest, but that's not always the case. Some are only here to play games and for whatever reason they lack the comprehension and/or maturity to realize that it is the emotions of another they are playing with.


----------



## Dolce (Oct 12, 2010)

Very true, Angel, but the problem with the matching system is that it is hidden away and not highly visible. I think a lot of people don't even know about it and not to be ungrateful but the layout is lame. At least if we had a personals forum it would be out in the open so passerby's could take a look. 

I would be interested to know what Conrad thinks. Is a forum dedicated to personals an option?


----------



## Dolce (Oct 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Smores!!!!




Oh my GAWD! Don't bite my ankles!!!! That huuuuuuuuuurts real baaad!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

Dolce said:


> Very true, Angel, but the problem with the matching system is that it is hidden away and not highly visible. I think a lot of people don't even know about it and not to be ungrateful but the layout is lame. At least if we had a personals forum it would be out in the open so passerby's could take a look.
> 
> I would be interested to know what Conrad thinks. Is a forum dedicated to personals an option?



I've heard of other forums doing this and really not working out well. While I know the more active posters around here can be nice people, a lot of others aren't and I just have to pull up my Inbox to get some evidence.

The matching sytem they have really does seem to suck. Leaves a lot to be desired. Perhaps just an update to the look and making it more accessible may help, without having to add in another subforum on here.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Dolce said:


> But yeah, this thread is kinda lame. Everyone bitching about being single but no hooking up!



Can't you at least allow us the freedom to express how we're feeling in the moment? If we're feeling down because we're single, shouldn't we have the freedom to express our feelings about it without having people telling us we're a bunch of complainers? Can we be allowed to express how we feel about being single without the need to find a date RIGHT NOW? Finding a partner is _not_ manifest destiny, no matter how much western society would like us to feel that way.

I, personally, am not 'hooking up' on this site because I'm not looking to hook up. I'm interested in dating and getting to know someone to see if we might be a good fit for a relationship, but I'm not interested in casual sex. From what I've seen here, and private messages I've received in the chat room, a lot of guys here are looking for casual sex. Or they're not attracted to me because I'm not 'fat enough,' not interested in gaining, not 'fat in the right places,' etc. I'm also an opinionated bitch who doesn't suffer fools gladly and I will tell a guy to step off if I feel he's barking up the wrong tree. I'm not heartless or cold, but my opinionated nature is often interpreted that way by those who think girls should always 'play nice.' Most of whom tend to hang around internet forums like this one, and dating sites, too. _That's_ why I'm not hooking up on this site.


----------



## Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

Dolce said:


> Very true, Angel, but the problem with the matching system is that it is hidden away and not highly visible. I think a lot of people don't even know about it and not to be ungrateful but the layout is lame. At least if we had a personals forum it would be out in the open so passerby's could take a look.
> 
> I would be interested to know what Conrad thinks. Is a forum dedicated to personals an option?



The Matching System has been discussed on the Forums various times. The reasonings for individual interests hasn't changed much since its inception. There are those who want to use it for dating, "something real", etc. and there are those who want to use it for fantasy/online sexcapades only or as another means to lead a deceptive life. 

As long as I've been around here, there has always been a 'no personals policy' on the forums. I can understand why. A personals forum could quickly develop into a Craig's list type of mess especially with the nature of Dimensions being about physical/fat attraction. Then there would be the possible abuse/disrespectful posts. It would be more time consuming for forum mods, too. 

I've found that the best way to discover the gems is to quietly observe posting habits both on the forums and in chat. You get to read what someone is about before any of the 'let me impress you' attitudes are displayed one-on-one.


----------



## Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> From what I've seen here, and private messages I've received in the chat room, a lot of guys here are looking for casual sex. Or they're not attracted to me because I'm not 'fat enough,' not interested in gaining, not 'fat in the right places,' etc.




Even if you weighed over 500 pounds, you would still be getting the you're "not fat enough" or the "not fat in the right places" or "you'd be perfect of you gained another 150 pounds" messages.  And still, they'd only be looking for casual no strings attached "I'll deny it if you ever tell anyone" sex/hook-ups. 


As for knowing oneself. I'm 47. I know who I am; what I am; what I want; and what I don't want in both a man and in a relationship, be it casual or long term. If all I wanted was a hook-up I could get that tonight. Yes, even at my size/weight. I don't need a man (or dating) to teach me about who I am. I for one have learned about who I am and about what I want based more on my values. I know what I deserve in a man. If he doesn't meet my standards, I'm not missing out on anything and I haven't lost out on anything. That's how I see it, and that works for me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't rep you right now, Angel, but trust me... I would!  I just tried lol.
You put it perfectly.


----------



## Dolce (Oct 13, 2010)

I've tried to rep you on your last three posts! So here are 3 from me!


----------



## Tau (Oct 13, 2010)

People are always telling women that their expectations are too high, too unrealistic, that you have to settle. FUCK THAT SHIT!!!! You know what you want, you know what will make you happy - DON'T SETTLE!!!!!! *happy sigh* Glad to have that off my chest


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 13, 2010)

Tau said:


> People are always telling women that their expectations are too high, too unrealistic, that you have to settle. FUCK THAT SHIT!!!! You know what you want, you know what will make you happy - DON'T SETTLE!!!!!! *happy sigh* Glad to have that off my chest



Here Here

when do men ever get told to settle for less, seriously

I have been there settled done that bought the t shirt life is far to precious and short and I am worth far more than someone who doesnt see how amazing I am 

def repping you for this !!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I can't rep you right now, Angel, but trust me... I would!  I just tried lol.
> You put it perfectly.



got her for you Carlasixx


and smacks evil american marshamallows out of cp and fats hands and hands them big bags of pascals marshmallows

I have heard it from a few us people now who have been councollors at summmer camp with aussies ours are better


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 13, 2010)

Angel said:


> Even if you weighed over 500 pounds, you would still be getting the you're "not fat enough" or the "not fat in the right places" or "you'd be perfect of you gained another 150 pounds" messages.  And still, they'd only be looking for casual no strings attached "I'll deny it if you ever tell anyone" sex/hook-ups.
> 
> 
> As for knowing oneself. I'm 47. I know who I am; what I am; what I want; and what I don't want in both a man and in a relationship, be it casual or long term. If all I wanted was a hook-up I could get that tonight. Yes, even at my size/weight. I don't need a man (or dating) to teach me about who I am. I for one have learned about who I am and about what I want based more on my values. I know what I deserve in a man. If he doesn't meet my standards, I'm not missing out on anything and I haven't lost out on anything. That's how I see it, and that works for me.





Tau said:


> People are always telling women that their expectations are too high, too unrealistic, that you have to settle. FUCK THAT SHIT!!!! You know what you want, you know what will make you happy - DON'T SETTLE!!!!!! *happy sigh* Glad to have that off my chest



EA. Eggs. Acktly. I resemble these remarks.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 13, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I don't see how a dating service would give you more info than you could get in a PM, or just from seeing what someone posts over time on a variety of topics. Can you fill out a little more what you'd be envisioning? Because I've done lots of online dating - and I feel like I get to know someone's personality a lot better through these forums than through a personal ad. But maybe I don't get what you and LalaCity are talking about.



Trust me -- I've been hoping my presence in these forums (or "fora" for the sticklers) would lead to something romantic for a loooong time, but it just doesn't seem to happen. 

First of all, I'm not on every thread all the time and don't have the presence or visibility that some others here do. Second of all, I'm a little shy about outright admitting a crush in the middle of a thread read by a lot of other people -- I'd prefer to make that contact more privately. 

Yes, there's PM'ing, but I often don't know if someone has a significant other and would be reluctant to ask. Plus, I don't really get or send too many romantically-themed PM's because it's not the way I want to open that subject (due to the lack of sureness of that person's romantic status, as I mentioned above). Maybe I'm a wuss because I'm uncomfortable about hitting someone up via PM, but I have no idea if my advances would be welcome so I don't feel right doing it. 

On a dating site you know for sure that someone is available and lives in your area or is willing to travel and what specific type or types they're looking for, because all of that is announced up front -- for that matter, you know what they look like (which is often not the case on the forums).

Chat is also a bit tricky because it can be hard to get established there (if you're not known to the regular chat denizens, they often ignore you when you log on and try to start a conversation). Plus, let's be honest, there are more than a few anonymous weirdos and closet cases lurking there who want a hook-up but make no effort to be a real part of the community.

Trying to get particularly noticed by or express a romantic interest in someone you fancy on these boards can sort of get lost in the general milieu. Plus, it's a little awkward in the context of a thread about politics or video games to try to let a person know you might want to meet him or her IRL.

Obviously, some here are successful at doing just that. Sadly, others of us just struggle a bit more, I guess.

I'm not trying to whine; I'm just saying that I have had no luck trying to meet someone here. And clearly that is one of the purposes of this board -- to bring people who may have an attraction to one another together.

That's why I wish we had a more specific "personals" forum.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> got her for you Carlasixx
> 
> 
> and smacks evil american marshamallows out of cp and fats hands and hands them big bags of pascals marshmallows
> ...


Until I get some of those marshmallow, I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Until I get some of those marshmallow, I'm calling shenanigans.



there will be a packet in your chritmas parcel missy


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 16, 2010)

Still single, and thinking of taking myself off the market anyway. I have too much personal drama with my 'angry' ex. I also find myself getting too attached to certain people a little too fast, and that's not healthy either. Cupid loves to shoot me right in the ass, unfortunately he misses the other person. Lil bastard..
I'm sure some handsome young feeder will sweep me off my fat feet one day, but I'm not going to hold my breath. I suppose it's true what they say about 'damaged goods'. I haven't even been on a single date since becoming single. lol I guess that's the way it goes. 
At least I can laugh about it. <3

Hugs and CandyKisses to all and hopes that love finds you soon!


----------



## Nexis (Oct 16, 2010)

You can count me up into the list of singles as well, but at the same time I'm keeping my eyes open for when that special gal comes into my life. Here's hoping that everyone here who's looking can find that special someone for them


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 16, 2010)

<waves goodbye to this thread> Its been nice, but hopefully I won't have to be back here for a long time--if ever!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> <waves goodbye to this thread> Its been nice, but hopefully I won't have to be back here for a long time--if ever!



Woot!! Congrats, BG


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 16, 2010)

Tau said:


> People are always telling women that their expectations are too high, too unrealistic, that you have to settle. FUCK THAT SHIT!!!! You know what you want, you know what will make you happy - DON'T SETTLE!!!!!! *happy sigh* Glad to have that off my chest





Tau is my hero and I love when she posts and EXPRESSES her opinions (especially supporting us *fatgirls*) :happy:


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 16, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> <waves goodbye to this thread> Its been nice, but hopefully I won't have to be back here for a long time--if ever!



I offer you congratulations whilst secretly despising you. No, really -- congrats!


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually, ButlerGirl, what I really want is details. How/where did you nab him/her, and what do _I_ need to do to emulate your success?


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Woot!! Congrats, BG



Thanks so much, LFW! Definitely a joyous thing 



LalaCity said:


> I offer you congratulations whilst secretly despising you. No, really -- congrats!





LalaCity said:


> Actually, ButlerGirl, what I really want is details. How/where did you nab him/her, and what do _I_ need to do to emulate your success?



Bahaha it's ok to despise me, I would do the same if the shoe was on the other foot.

I met him on AOL 5 years ago actually when I was practically a baby. So young, feels like a lifetime ago. But he recently came back into my life in a good way. And now he's uprooted his life and moved to Chicago just to be with me.

Long story short: The internet--Keep up hope because there's actually good ones out there!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 16, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> <waves goodbye to this thread> Its been nice, but hopefully I won't have to be back here for a long time--if ever!



Congrats! I hope I never see you here again!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 16, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Congrats! I hope I never see you here again!



Thank you so much, Mizz! :happy:


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 17, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Thanks so much, LFW! Definitely a joyous thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow -- an internet success story! I guess there _is_ hope yet...

P.S. is he an FA, or are you an FA, or was that even an issue?


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 17, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Wow -- an internet success story! I guess there _is_ hope yet...
> 
> P.S. is he an FA, or are you an FA, or was that even an issue?



Yes he is an FA, but that was only something that was discussed after meeting and talking for awhile. He brought it up one day and I was taken aback because at the time I didn't know anything about it.

Indeed a success!


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 17, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Yes he is an FA, but that was only something that was discussed after meeting and talking for awhile. He brought it up one day and I was taken aback because at the time I didn't know anything about it.
> 
> Indeed a success!



Wow -- _that_ was fortuitous, to say the least. Serendipitous, really, that you got to know him on an intellectual and emotional level first, then you met him and found out that he's not only _not_ appalled that you're bigger than a size 0, but actually _prefers_ the zaftig female form...

That's my biggest fear (well _one_ of my biggest fears) of meeting someone online (outside of a declared FA/BBW site like this): that he'll become intrigued and charmed by my personality and intellect (if that's even possible), only to meet me and think, "Eck, a chubby chick."

So, yeah, I'd say you really lucked out with that one!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 17, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> <waves goodbye to this thread> Its been nice, but hopefully I won't have to be back here for a long time--if ever!



Does a happy dance and claps with Joy wooo hoo ever so happy and a tad envious of you

big squishy hugs and lots and lots of best wishes


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 17, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> That's my biggest fear (well _one_ of my biggest fears) of meeting someone online (outside of a declared FA/BBW site like this): that he'll become intrigued and charmed by my personality and intellect (if that's even possible), only to meet me and think, "Eck, a chubby chick."



At least there are sites for FAs and BBWs. It could be worse...


----------



## calauria (Oct 17, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Trust me -- I've been hoping my presence in these forums (or "fora" for the sticklers) would lead to something romantic for a loooong time, but it just doesn't seem to happen.
> 
> First of all, I'm not on every thread all the time and don't have the presence or visibility that some others here do. Second of all, I'm a little shy about outright admitting a crush in the middle of a thread read by a lot of other people -- I'd prefer to make that contact more privately.
> 
> ...



Trust me, hitting someone up via PM DOES NOT work, either. Don't know what a person has to do to get a date on this board!!! LOL!!!


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 17, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Wow -- _that_ was fortuitous, to say the least. Serendipitous, really, that you got to know him on an intellectual and emotional level first, then you met him and found out that he's not only _not_ appalled that you're bigger than a size 0, but actually _prefers_ the *zaftig* female form...
> 
> That's my biggest fear (well _one_ of my biggest fears) of meeting someone online (outside of a declared FA/BBW site like this): that he'll become intrigued and charmed by my personality and intellect (if that's even possible), only to meet me and think, "Eck, a chubby chick."
> 
> So, yeah, I'd say you really lucked out with that one!



I would rep you, if I could, for using Zaftig. I love that word.

There is someone out there for everyone, often more than 1 someone. It is just a matter of meeting them. I am hopeful that everyone posting here meets the right person for them, and soon.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Oct 17, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Yes he is an FA, but that was only something that was discussed after meeting and talking for awhile. He brought it up one day and I was taken aback because at the time I didn't know anything about it.
> 
> Indeed a success!



You are a very lucky young lady,my current BF wasn't an FA,but he is sucked in now,He had been out with one mid size BBW and was Ok with her size but a 400 + SSBBW is a new world for him and he can't get enough of me now lol


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 17, 2010)

checking in once again....almost didn't have to but I am here unfortunately.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 17, 2010)

checking in again also...

been bound and determined to date locally, and i have a little bit, but nobody has really turned my head (or if they do, it's just a passing fancy and then i get bored and wander off lol)...considering branching out a little bit...but..i dunno. Maybe..maybe not lol

sometimes i'm looking and sometimes i couldn't give a shit lol....

but for now...i'm still here


----------



## Mishty (Oct 17, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> checking in again also...
> 
> been bound and determined to date locally, and i have a little bit, but nobody has really turned my head (or if they do, it's just a passing fancy and then i get bored and wander off lol)...considering branching out a little bit...but..i dunno. Maybe..maybe not lol
> 
> ...



Dude if you decide to branch out to North Alabama and need a wing man. Hit me up. We shall hunt. Oh, yes we shall. :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Oct 17, 2010)

As it's always been for the last 27 years, I'm STILL single, and thinking maybe I'm doing something wrong. 

Or maybe I just don't care.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 17, 2010)

lol maybe that's my problem...i don't hunt...i gotta be chased (not stalked for those who might read this and get the wrong idea, there IS a difference LOL) 

but for sure, if YOU come to Mobile (or vice versa)...there's nothing wrong with us hanging out and making ourselves available to be approached LOL

you should have come down for Bayfest!! it was a freaking blaaaaaaaaaaaaast!! I met a cutie at the port-a-potty but i was drunk and accidentally gave him the wrong number hahahahhaha



Mishty said:


> Dude if you decide to branch out to North Alabama and need a wing man. Hit me up. We shall hunt. Oh, yes we shall. :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't find the dating website thread at the moment, so I thought I'd post this here. Has anyone ever used the dating site eVow, and if you have, do you know if it's one of those 'secretly religious' sites, like eHarmony? EVow advertises itself as a site for people looking for long term, committed relationships and possibly marriage. Since that's what I'm looking for and joining the site was free, I signed up. I've sent messages to several guys on the site and received responses back from a few. Almost all of the guys who have responded to me, though, mention god or religion in their response, or in their profile. While browsing the site, I noticed many other guys make mention of religion, prayer, finding a 'god-fearing woman' in their profiles. Not all of them do, but a lot. Being an atheist, this is kind of a turn-off for me. Have I stumbled onto a religious dating site without knowing it?


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 17, 2010)

can't believe we're approaching the end of 2010 already...at this rate i might as well sign into the 2011 singles thread :doh:


----------



## Christov (Oct 17, 2010)

Schingle.

*proceeds to smoke pipe*


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 17, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I can't find the dating website thread at the moment, so I thought I'd post this here. Has anyone ever used the dating site eVow, and if you have, do you know if it's one of those 'secretly religious' sites, like eHarmony? EVow advertises itself as a site for people looking for long term, committed relationships and possibly marriage. Since that's what I'm looking for and joining the site was free, I signed up. I've sent messages to several guys on the site and received responses back from a few. Almost all of the guys who have responded to me, though, mention god or religion in their response, or in their profile. While browsing the site, I noticed many other guys make mention of religion, prayer, finding a 'god-fearing woman' in their profiles. Not all of them do, but a lot. Being an atheist, this is kind of a turn-off for me. Have I stumbled onto a religious dating site without knowing it?


Creepy ain't it. Stumbling into something like that when you aren't expecting it. Here in the bible belt, people don't ask "do you go to church?" but rather "where do you go to church?" it bugs me.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 17, 2010)

FreekiTiki said:


> Creepy ain't it. Stumbling into something like that when you aren't expecting it. Here in the bible belt, people don't ask "do you go to church?" but rather "where do you go to church?" it bugs me.



The correct answer is "Nowhere! *grins*"

Ehh.. and yes, still single. A couple people are interested in me and live in other states. Local guys either just want sex or are disgusted by me, local girls either like girls and think of me as a guy or like guys and think of me as a girl.

In other words, wharrgarbl.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 17, 2010)

FreekiTiki said:


> Creepy ain't it. Stumbling into something like that when you aren't expecting it. Here in the bible belt, people don't ask "do you go to church?" but rather "where do you go to church?" it bugs me.



I tell them "I pray to the church of me every week in therapy." I'm also a secular humanist, so personal growth is our religion.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 17, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> The correct answer is "Nowhere! *grins*"
> 
> Ehh.. and yes, still single. A couple people are interested in me and live in other states. Local guys either just want sex or are disgusted by me, local girls either like girls and think of me as a guy or like guys and think of me as a girl.
> 
> In other words, wharrgarbl.



I hear you. You are a wonderous crotunculous schnunk and need to find someone who loves you exactly as you are. Which is far more easily said than done in this ridiculous world we live in.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 18, 2010)

30s, I joined eVow when it first opened and didn't run into anyone like that. Mind you, most people around here aren't like that, anyways. Someone I used to like back when I was younger had messaged me on there and we've been chatting all along. I got more responses on there than I have on pretty much every other dating site, lol. And decent guys, too. Maybe it's just your area (unfortunately  )

I'm still single but giving this one guy another shot.  We'll see if it goes anywhere, but I'm open to suggestion


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 18, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> 30s, I joined eVow when it first opened and didn't run into anyone like that. Mind you, most people around here aren't like that, anyways. Someone I used to like back when I was younger had messaged me on there and we've been chatting all along. I got more responses on there than I have on pretty much every other dating site, lol. And decent guys, too. Maybe it's just your area (unfortunately  )
> 
> I'm still single but giving this one guy another shot.  We'll see if it goes anywhere, but I'm open to suggestion



Ah, thanks for the info. Maybe I'm just encountering too many religious guys on the site. ...Although I received a message from one guy last night who mentioned no religious stuff in his profile or message to me. All he included was his phone number. I like what he has to say for himself in his profile, though, so I asked him to tell me a bit more about himself. Which he did, but only briefly. He again suggested that I should call him, so I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt and did. ...Only to get his answering machine. All that implied urgency to call him RIGHT NOW! and he can't even pick up the phone. Jerky boy.


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 18, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Ah, thanks for the info. Maybe I'm just encountering too many religious guys on the site. ...Although I received a message from one guy last night who mentioned no religious stuff in his profile or message to me. All he included was his phone number. I like what he has to say for himself in his profile, though, so I asked him to tell me a bit more about himself. Which he did, but only briefly. He again suggested that I should call him, so I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt and did. ...Only to get his answering machine. All that implied urgency to call him RIGHT NOW! and he can't even pick up the phone. Jerky boy.



He was probably scared  A beautiful woman was calling and he got nervous?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 18, 2010)

FreekiTiki said:


> He was probably scared  A beautiful woman was calling and he got nervous?



Shush, you. You're gonna make me... :blush: ...blush.


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 18, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Shush, you. You're gonna make me... :blush: ...blush.



It is true. You are beautiful, smart too.

The guy is probably, internet bold but real life wimpy.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 18, 2010)

FreekiTiki said:


> It is true. You are beautiful, smart too.
> 
> The guy is probably, internet bold but real life wimpy.



Aww, thanks. People are gonna think I'm paying you!  ...And yeah, I'd say that's a reasonable assessment of the guy. I'm assuming he was playing a little game of chicken with me by sending me his phone number and didn't actually expect me to call. Who's chicken now, eh? ...Heh.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 18, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> can't believe we're approaching the end of 2010 already...at this rate i might as well sign into the 2011 singles thread :doh:



I'll be ready on midnight of Jan 1st (after waiting all night for a kiss under the mistletoe that won't happen) to start the next one. 

At least it's nice to have a thread where we can whine as much as we want and everyone feels too sorry for us to flame us.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2010)

I am reserving my seat in here for next year.
Oh god, another single Xmas and New Years.....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am reserving my seat in here for next year.
> Oh god, another single Xmas and New Years.....



oh honey pie


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am reserving my seat in here for next year.
> Oh god, another single Xmas and New Years.....



Big squishy Hugs, I will be right there with you, totally not holding my breath considering the only person I am being hit on is a rather lovely and very young candadian lesbian, 

lots of hugs and mayby if the spring weather kicks in...............................


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am reserving my seat in here for next year.
> Oh god, another single Xmas and New Years.....



Awwwwwww...  {{{{{{{{{LFW}}}}}}}}}} I hope you have some good friends who love you who can be with you over the holidays.


----------



## imfree (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a lifetime membership in this thread. No one
ever told me, do I need to renew every year?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am reserving my seat in here for next year.
> Oh god, another single Xmas and New Years.....


((((hugs))))


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am reserving my seat in here for next year.
> Oh god, another single Xmas and New Years.....



You have all my sympathy. Each year I decorate the tree, sit in the dark with just the Christmas lights glowing serenely, and cry a little bit and think "maybe next year I'll be sharing this with someone who loves me..."


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Big squishy Hugs, I will be right there with you, totally not holding my breath considering the only person I am being hit on is a rather lovely and very young candadian lesbian,
> 
> lots of hugs and mayby if the spring weather kicks in...............................





mcbeth said:


> Awwwwwww...  {{{{{{{{{LFW}}}}}}}}}} I hope you have some good friends who love you who can be with you over the holidays.





CastingPearls said:


> ((((hugs))))



I *adore* you ladies, and love the support you show more than anyone realises. I posted to get stuff of my chest, else I will bottle it up or start screaming. Posting is the safe option lol. 



LalaCity said:


> You have all my sympathy. Each year I decorate the tree, sit in the dark with just the Christmas lights glowing serenely, and cry a little bit and think "maybe next year I'll be sharing this with someone who loves me..."



I do that too, LalaCity 
I shall cross my fingers, that you will share your tree with someone soon.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I *adore* you ladies, and love the support you show more than anyone realises. I posted to get stuff of my chest, else I will bottle it up or start screaming. Posting is the safe option lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crossing my fingers for that for every single person in this thread. even me

*hugs all 'round*


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 20, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> You have all my sympathy. Each year I decorate the tree, sit in the dark with just the Christmas lights glowing serenely, and cry a little bit and think "maybe next year I'll be sharing this with someone who loves me..."



<hugs> I've so been there.

I have a hard time decorating the tree alone even, to be honest. I love having my tree up. Two years ago, my friends helped me put it up after a mini-breakdown after our cookie exchange that I host. [I thank them for not thinking I'm a total dork.] Last year I didn't even bother. This year... <shrugs> Who knows?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 20, 2010)

You, me, Patty and her dog?  That would be fun.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm still here. Dude chickened outta meeting again. Figured it would happen.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 20, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You, me, Patty and her dog?  That would be fun.



Since there's no quote this one goes with, I'm gonna have to say.....


Sicko perv! LOL


Er, I mean, I hope it wasn't about sex. You know my mind always goes there by default. It makes reading random comments more interesting than they probably should be


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 21, 2010)

This year will be the first time I've been completely single for Christmas since.. Oy, 2002. I've always had at least a cuddle-buddy when that time of year rolls around. This whole single thing is irritating, I wish some nice boy or girl would come and sweep me off my feet


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah, Another lovely single holiday season. Where my black heart pukes and dies a little more. 

_-Cough-_

I Mean, uh. I'm not bitter. Really. 

_
-Whips out the fluffy pillows-_
Yeah, I'm thinkin' I'm just gonna take up residency here.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 22, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ah, Another lovely single holiday season. Where my black heart pukes and dies a little more.
> 
> _-Cough-_
> 
> ...



Yaay fluffy pillows! Can I share? xD


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 22, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Yaay fluffy pillows! Can I share? xD


Yes!.....unless your a drooly person. If you drool, Your pillow license is revoked, Missy! 

!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 22, 2010)

Clocking in for duty...

single as always


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 22, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> This year will be the first time I've been completely single for Christmas since.. Oy, 2002. I've always had at least a cuddle-buddy when that time of year rolls around. This whole single thing is irritating, I wish some nice boy or girl would come and sweep me off my feet





Your Plump Princess said:


> Ah, Another lovely single holiday season. Where my black heart pukes and dies a little more.
> 
> _-Cough-_
> 
> ...



More spiked cider and eggnog for us! ...hic...


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 22, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yes!.....unless your a drooly person. If you drool, Your pillow license is revoked, Missy!
> 
> !



I drool maybe 0.5% of the time xD And besides, I can think of something else I'd rather lay my head on than pillows... :blush:


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 23, 2010)

I would just like to post this amazing video and I hope some of you will take the time to watch it if you're feeling lonely or sad about being single. 

How to be alone.

I'm not single, and while this has a lot to do with those who are, I've used this to feel okay about not making friends immediately since moving.


----------



## VickiNicole (Oct 23, 2010)

My name is Vicki, I am a 37 year old former BBW model. Currently in college full time in Arizona.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 23, 2010)

The worst part about the list in the video is that I already do all of it except for take myself out dancing. And I'm still lonely. That's why I believe it has to do with my city more than any other factor.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm not allowed to whine about being single anymore.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm not allowed to whine about being single anymore.



Thank god.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 3, 2010)

Think I may be leaving this club soon... wish me luck! :kiss2:


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Think I may be leaving this club soon... wish me luck! :kiss2:



is this because your marrying me, Ivan and Alicia or is this a non dimms love affair ? I need Gossip !!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 4, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thank god.



Oh hush ya face. This doesn't let you off the hook you know, we're both poly 



AmazingAmy said:


> Think I may be leaving this club soon... wish me luck! :kiss2:



Finally saw the light and decided to move to Pittsburgh, PA, USA, eh?


----------



## JulieD (Nov 4, 2010)

DeerVictory said:


> I would just like to post this amazing video and I hope some of you will take the time to watch it if you're feeling lonely or sad about being single.
> 
> How to be alone.
> 
> I'm not single, and while this has a lot to do with those who are, I've used this to feel okay about not making friends immediately since moving.



Oh, I love this! Deer, I have seen this before and im so glad you posted it! awww...I could hug you! But i dont see a hug smilie...:happy: so you get a happy... oh here is another!:happy:


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Nov 4, 2010)

Still no change to report, thought I'd had hope with one particular girl I know but I don't think that's gonna work.....melancholy still very much intact....well, we've got some rain at least, I do like rain...

......and no, that's not an opening for a Pina Colada song reference, so don't even try it. Heh.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 4, 2010)

Stillll single.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 4, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Oh hush ya face. This doesn't let you off the hook you know, we're both poly



At first I thought you meant me, and I was like "Uhhhh, noooo...." and wondering where the heck you'd gotten that idea. LOL. Then I realized you meant your and your bf. 

So glad you found someone so perfectly compatible with you. : :wubu:


----------



## Christov (Nov 4, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Stillll single.


Hear that gentlemen? Get to work already.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm still searching for a wonderful man with smarts and a large funnybone!! If you'd like to chat send me a PM.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG. O.M.G.

Five years doing hard time in this thread and basically giving up on the possibility of ever meeting someone...

...and suddenly there's THIS GUY. :wubu:

He kinda likes me, I kinda like him. It's early days, but things so far are looking very, _very_ good...(and yeah, he gave me permission to post his pic on a thread full of hot ladies -- he's generous like that).

Oh, yeah, he's super-brilliant and funny, too. 

Part of me is, like, I can't leave my single sisters -- solidarity! The other part is like, umm, yeah, see ya! (jk!)


If there's hope for me, there is hope for ANYONE.

Just thought I'd float him past ya for your approval, since you've all been my shoulder to cry on lo these maaaany years...so, whaddya think?

And no, that's not a bible on the table -- it's some ancient Greek text he's translating, something like that.


----------



## jdsumm (Nov 5, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> OMG. O.M.G.
> 
> Five years doing hard time in this thread and basically giving up on the possibility of ever meeting someone...
> 
> ...



WOW! :smitten: Brilliant and funny and that cute too! But from the posts I've read from you he is a very lucky man to have found you. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> OMG. O.M.G.
> 
> Five years doing hard time in this thread and basically giving up on the possibility of ever meeting someone...
> 
> ...


I'm thrilled for you. He's cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm thrilled for you. He's cuuuuuuuute!


Thank you. Parvas and I decided to take the plunge.

Actually, it's my friend you may know from "goatings," etc. (i.e., "smoking chimp" on FB).


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Thank you. Parvas and I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> Actually, it's my friend you may know from "goatings," etc. (i.e., "smoking chimp" on FB).


Ahhhh yes. You have my blessings. Many goatings be upon you both.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 5, 2010)

jdsumm said:


> WOW! :smitten: Brilliant and funny and that cute too! But from the posts I've read from you he is a very lucky man to have found you. Congrats and enjoy!



Aww..thanks...

Ok, now I'm afraid I've jinxed it by announcing too soon...worry, worry...:doh:

(Note to self: do not blow it this time.)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 5, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> OMG. O.M.G.
> 
> Five years doing hard time in this thread and basically giving up on the possibility of ever meeting someone...
> 
> ...



Yummy 

Congrats!


----------



## FreekiTiki (Nov 5, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> OMG. O.M.G.
> 
> Five years doing hard time in this thread and basically giving up on the possibility of ever meeting someone...
> 
> ...



Color me jealous, he is a very lucky man! I wish you the best of luck, and a long happy, healthy relationship.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 5, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> OMG. O.M.G.
> 
> Five years doing hard time in this thread and basically giving up on the possibility of ever meeting someone...
> 
> ...



excited for you doll, guys who know ancient greek are hott! lol!


----------



## FreekiTiki (Nov 5, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> excited for you doll, guys who know ancient greek are hott! lol!



I know Latin, does that count?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 5, 2010)

FreekiTiki said:


> I know Latin, does that count?



I know both, but for some reason I don't think guys find it as attractive on women.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 5, 2010)

awww...lucky you! congrats *tries to beat down the green eyed monster* lol



LalaCity said:


> OMG. O.M.G.
> 
> Five years doing hard time in this thread and basically giving up on the possibility of ever meeting someone...
> 
> ...


----------



## prplecat (Nov 5, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> OMG. O.M.G.
> 
> Five years doing hard time in this thread and basically giving up on the possibility of ever meeting someone...
> 
> ...



Awww, he's almost TOO cute! And smart dudes are absolutely the best. I'm so glad that you're happy.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm pulling out my green card that says NV on it 

I just think it sucks that I'm going to be single on yet another birthday of mine. This month really sucks.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At first I thought you meant me, and I was like "Uhhhh, noooo...." and wondering where the heck you'd gotten that idea. LOL. Then I realized you meant your and your bf.
> 
> So glad you found someone so perfectly compatible with you. : :wubu:



Heh, good job  I wouldn't say we're perfectly compatible really, but I'm not complaining either.


----------



## gundam (Nov 7, 2010)

hi candy i would love to meet you i am huge fan of you and i also a fa and would love to mingle with you and maybe we could go out to talk more okay


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow. I got a message on PoF last night this guy:

It said "Wow, you're the most beautiful woman I've ever seen."

I said "I'm sure there are many other lovely women on PoF as well, but thank you for the compliment.  "

His answer?

"I was being completely sarcastic."

I called him an ass and blocked him, but those of you who already have accounts, please feel free to send him hate messages.


----------



## verucassault (Nov 7, 2010)

oh my word, how horribly rude of him. ugh

i dont understand what is going on in his life that he has to attack people. look at him, ffs!

anyhoo i am single...still. not totally upset about it but it comes and goes. i just want something real.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 7, 2010)

gundam said:


> hi candy i would love to meet you i am huge fan of you and i also a fa and would love to mingle with you and maybe we could go out to talk more okay



Wouldn't this be better served as a PM to the object of your desire?


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 7, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> OMG. O.M.G.
> 
> Five years doing hard time in this thread and basically giving up on the possibility of ever meeting someone...
> 
> ...





He has lovely energy, and is a genuinely great guy so he gets the Amanda seal of approval good luck sooo hope we can boot you outta here soon


----------



## Rowan (Nov 7, 2010)

Just waiting for the 2011 singles thread to come around cuz im sure i'll be stuck on that one too....*sad sigh*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 7, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Just waiting for the 2011 singles thread to come around cuz im sure i'll be stuck on that one too....*sad sigh*



Ha, me too!  Basically because I doubt going out for my birthday is going to get me anything


----------



## AsianXL (Nov 7, 2010)

Make some room for me, I need to hop onto this wagon.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 7, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Ha, me too!  Basically because I doubt going out for my birthday is going to get me anything



Never know...ya might get bday luck! *crossing fingers for you* Early happy birthday btw


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 7, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Never know...ya might get bday luck! *crossing fingers for you* Early happy birthday btw



It's luck, isn't it? Just random luck. I think you can be the best person you can be (even if you're not in the army) and still not meet "the one," even though everyone tells you "it's all in your attitude." Nope, don't think it is. I know the most amazing people who _cannot_ find true love. In other words, coming across a soul-mate in this life is timing, happenstance (and, ok, maybe being prepared for it as much as possible on your own end)...but, yeah, it's really just about luck. Pure luck.

(Sorry for taking a simple little birthday well-wish and turning it into an opportunity for me to ramble on about the capricious nature of the universe with regard to our own romantic fortunes. Couldn't help myself.)


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2010)

Making a quiet exit.....ta ta.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 11, 2010)

newly single


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Making a quiet exit.....ta ta.



omg omg omg is it who I think it is woo hoo go you quiet exit I think not it should be celebrated 

huggles and congrats


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Making a quiet exit.....ta ta.



 :bow: 

If he hurts you, I'll rip his face off. 

 :bow: 

<waves at him>


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Making a quiet exit.....ta ta.



Dude (ette) --

Plzpstpixkthnxbye.


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Making a quiet exit.....ta ta.



YAY.... he must be super dooper spesh to steal you away xxxx Congratulations honey


----------



## Bettie Bomb (Nov 11, 2010)

Single... still single in 2010... have been for almost 3 years. 
Would love for it to change - but it is what it is... If it's going to happen, it'll happen


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

Bettie Bomb said:


> Single... still single in 2010... have been for almost 3 years.
> Would love for it to change - but it is what it is... If it's going to happen, it'll happen



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Bettie, your Adorabiluity Rep should be in your box by now. You're cute!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> omg omg omg is it who I think it is woo hoo go you quiet exit I think not it should be celebrated
> 
> huggles and congrats



Uh huh....you know who it is lol. I've just been keeping shhhh about it is all 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> If he hurts you, I'll rip his face off.
> 
> :bow:
> 
> <waves at him>



Hahaha :wubu:



LalaCity said:


> Dude (ette) --
> 
> Plzpstpixkthnxbye.



Shall try, Lala. I am usually the one behind the pot plant or curtain at photo time. Cameras make me nervous 



mz_puss said:


> YAY.... he must be super dooper spesh to steal you away xxxx Congratulations honey



Awww, ta Julie!


----------



## nettie (Nov 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Making a quiet exit.....ta ta.



So happy for you! And like MSB said, he'd better treat you right....


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 13, 2010)

nettie said:


> So happy for you! And like MSB said, he'd better treat you right....



Oh thank you, nettie! He does, and he makes me very happy :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh thank you, nettie! He does, and he makes me very happy :happy:



Yay yay yay yay yay! I am so happy for you. He is a lucky, lucky, LUCKY man. Seriously. You are the sweetest. Is he local to you?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 14, 2010)

Im giving up on the hope of meeting someone....hell, with the mess that I am right now, who the hell could possibly want me


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Im giving up on the hope of meeting someone....hell, with the mess that I am right now, who the hell could possibly want me



Chin up, girl. You know what they say about "when you least expect it..." Well, it's true. Also, from what I can see of you here, there's no dearth of awesomeness in you. 

Eff all the claptrap I said before about our being victims of "happenstance." I've changed my mind.

Those who believe in true love eventually will find it. Just give the universe time to pick the best and most right guy for you and steer him in your direction. It'll happen. Promise!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 14, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Yay yay yay yay yay! I am so happy for you. He is a lucky, lucky, LUCKY man. Seriously. You are the sweetest. Is he local to you?



Thank you so much, mcbeth. Yes, he is just under two hrs away....Yay!!!! :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm kinda going through this unrequited love thing.... SERIOUS crush on my side. He is a great mate but I have the feeling that that is all...


----------



## Never2fat4me (Nov 15, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I'm kinda going through this unrequited love thing.... SERIOUS crush on my side. He is a great mate but I have the feeling that that is all...



Hope he recognizes how lucky he is!!!

Chris


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Nov 15, 2010)

.....joining the club again...... my own fault again! Got that claustrophobic, can't breath, need to be free, she's not the one freaking out feeling (again). Looking forward to growing up (and out of it) for 2011 - wish me luck!

(hope that made sense and I don't sound like a nut!)


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 16, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I'm kinda going through this unrequited love thing.... SERIOUS crush on my side. He is a great mate but I have the feeling that that is all...



And why hasn't this come up during our chats? Hope you get what you want!


----------



## 2_Cool (Nov 16, 2010)

lemme slide my way in here...


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't really think that I won't be single for a LOOOOOOOOONG time. I'm not that much of a looker, and girls in this town (or hardly anywhere) who find me attractive are few and far in-between, or nonexistent. 21 years and STILL haven't been on a first date, too.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 17, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I don't really think that I won't be single for a LOOOOOOOOONG time. I'm not that much of a looker, and girls in this town (or hardly anywhere) who find me attractive are few and far in-between, or nonexistent. 21 years and STILL haven't been on a first date, too.



Awww, you look plenty hawt to me. :happy:

I never had a first date till I was eighteen. Trust me, your romantic prospects may seem frustratingly poor at the moment, but they'll take off *boom* like a rocket some day in the not-too-distant future. It just happens that way.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 17, 2010)

I seem to have become even less single than I already was. xD


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooooh, a singles bandwagon. I shall hop aboard.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 17, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I seem to have become even less single than I already was. xD



Err...a bit cryptic. What does it MEEEEN????


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 17, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Err...a bit cryptic. What does it MEEEEN????



It means my boyfriend and I hooked up with another trans guy we met at our therapy group, and I may now have TWO boyfriends.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 17, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> It means my boyfriend and I hooked up with another trans guy we met at our therapy group, and I may now have TWO boyfriends.



Wow...um, your cup overfloweth..!!! 

*whistles*


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 17, 2010)

Single but temporarily seeing someone!

and when he finally does up and move... I'll be on to the next victim


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 17, 2010)

Temporarily Checking out of this thread! 

:} FINALLY! Weeee <3~


----------



## one2one (Nov 17, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 17, 2010)

Soooooooooooooooooooo Singllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 17, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Temporarily Checking out of this thread!
> 
> :} FINALLY! Weeee <3~



ooooh I expect a long chat all about him soon missy


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Nov 17, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooo Singllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sames here XD


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2010)

What do ya do when the people have gone? What do you do when the show must go on? I know what I'll do in the alone of my time....


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Nov 20, 2010)

well, a possible change of fortune may be in my future, though it'd be a long-distance thing if so. Will report any further developments.


----------



## Cors (Nov 27, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> It means my boyfriend and I hooked up with another trans guy we met at our therapy group, and I may now have TWO boyfriends.



Oooh hot! How is that going? :happy:

Room for more?


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 27, 2010)

Cors said:


> Oooh hot! How is that going? :happy:
> 
> Room for more?



Pretty awesomely actually. It's too early for it to actually happen, but he's made suggestions of possibly collaring me at some point if it works out. :wubu:

Maaaaybe, depends on who's asking!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

I am a 24-year young student who is still sitting home, on a Saturday night, not going out... for the eight weekend in a row. 
I wonder if my photo is next to the word pathetic in the dictionary!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooo Singllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So, when is our wedding really? I was thinking around Christmas


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> So, when is our wedding really? I was thinking around Christmas



I like the sounds of that, a beautiful Christmas wedding, people could save on presents that way, although wont your first wife Amy be a lil jealous, I mean i was bridesmaid at that wedding after all ?


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 27, 2010)

Can I be a flower girl?


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 27, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> I like the sounds of that, a beautiful Christmas wedding, people could save on presents that way, although wont your first wife Amy be a lil jealous, I mean i was bridesmaid at that wedding after all ?



oooh I am picturing silver and whites and some hints of blue or purple rather than traditional red and green 

all magical

and I am sooooooo there but yeah I planned your wedding to Amy

hmm I think Ivan needs like 4 wives lol


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I am a 24-year young student who is still sitting home, on a Saturday night, not going out... for the eight weekend in a row.
> *I wonder if my photo is next to the word pathetic in the dictionary!*



Oh no, that position is already taken over by my ex. lol


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 27, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oooh I am picturing silver and whites and some hints of blue or purple rather than traditional red and green
> 
> all magical
> 
> ...



Ivan has enough charm for 4 wife's !


----------



## PewterBunny (Nov 28, 2010)

OK I'm single in 2010...and signing up!! single single single.... 
Did I happen to mention single? 

As it is December of 2010...and no prospects or even dates in the near future, 
make sure to remind me to sign up for the 2011 Thread!!


----------



## Noir (Nov 28, 2010)

Consider me on board!


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 28, 2010)

thtill thingle...


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm probably going to be single again soon.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 30, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm probably going to be single again soon.



Oh no.... :really sad:


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 30, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Oh no.... :really sad:



*shrugs* Things aren't working out. I'm not attracted to him at all. :\


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 30, 2010)

Then I guess it's for the best... Keep looking!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2010)

So yeah, someone remind me to add my name to the 2011 Single Thread.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 30, 2010)

So, um....

Just wanted to say I'm still single, and it hit me, I've never got to say "not single" on here, I've been hittin' up the Single thread since the beginning....

Not a bad thing, just a sad thing.....  My standards are way to high.


----------



## Cheesebeard (Dec 1, 2010)

Single now and single going into 2011 .....


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 1, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> *shrugs* Things aren't working out. I'm not attracted to him at all. :\



Sorry things didn't pan out with him, Alicia. Hope things turn around for ya.


----------



## michiganbhm (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm Single. So FFA's in Michigan, hit me up  lol


----------



## FreeFall (Dec 2, 2010)

Single. I'm actually quite witty and charming (and humble too, can you tell?), but for some reason the 'gals that I like' and the 'gals that like me' never seem to match up. 2011's the year though, right? LOL....


----------



## toni (Dec 2, 2010)

FreeFall said:


> Single. I'm actually quite witty and charming (and humble too, can you tell?), but for some reason the 'gals that I like' and the 'gals that like me' never seem to match up. 2011's the year though, right? LOL....



RIGHT....


----------



## 2_Cool (Dec 3, 2010)

FreeFall said:


> Single. I'm actually quite witty and charming (and humble too, can you tell?), but for some reason the 'gals that I like' and the 'gals that like me' never seem to match up. 2011's the year though, right? LOL....



I know exactly how ya feel bud. Heres to 2011 lol


----------



## Rowan (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheesebeard said:


> Single now and single going into 2011 .....



Im surprised, you're quite a cutie 
Im single too...feel free to shoot me an IM


----------



## Paquito (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello 2011.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Hello 2011.




I second this motion as I dont see an end to my singledom anywhere in sight as yet, so guessing I am gonna make it to the big 12months of being single in a few weeks wow


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2010)

After tonight, I've officially signed up for the 2011 thread. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 4, 2010)

sign me up for the 2011 thread. i have no game


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 4, 2010)

Your all giving up to soon, there's still a month of 2010 left, life's short dont waste it !


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Your all giving up to soon, there's still a month of 2010 left, life's short dont waste it !



ahem says ye who gets to date

I on the other hand have not even had one single date all year so I hardly think that will change anytime soon


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ahem says ye who gets to date
> 
> I on the other hand have not even had one single date all year so I hardly think that will change anytime soon



Did you ever see that one guy on the bus ever again? I think this was when you were taking a trip a couple of months ago, I want to say.

EDIT: Now that I think about it, maybe it was on a train.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 4, 2010)

Still single... 

Did I mention i'm cute, sassy and fucking adorable?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Did you ever see that one guy on the bus ever again? I think this was when you were taking a trip a couple of months ago, I want to say.
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think about it, maybe it was on a train.




no I dont take the trip to sydney nearly often enough shrugs, and I live in the wrong place to meet anyone I fear 

hey on the positive side my bears have flourished without the love and romance distraction


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 4, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Your all giving up to soon, there's still a month of 2010 left, life's short dont waste it !



I agree! I think all of us in this thread should vow to go on one date before the end of the year (at least really, really try to) even if we don't think we will really click with the person - just to get off the bench and into the game!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a reason that I say I will be single for awhile though 

it's a bit of a sad reason, but a valid one nonetheless. And quite embarassing to talk about


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 4, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I agree! I think all of us in this thread should vow to go on one date before the end of the year (at least really, really try to) even if we don't think we will really click with the person - just to get off the bench and into the game!



That's really funny. I was trying to decide whether to go out with this guy who asked on OKCupid. I dunno, just not sure about him. But I guess I'll go out and give him a chance. Seems like your well-timed post was the universe telling me to do that. Thanks.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 4, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's really funny. I was trying to decide whether to go out with this guy who asked on OKCupid. I dunno, just not sure about him. But I guess I'll go out and give him a chance. Seems like your well-timed post was the universe telling me to do that. Thanks.



Yay! Dooooooooooooo it! In the name of the UNIVERSE! And report back.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 4, 2010)

I just told him I'd go out with him. I'll report back, promise. lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome.    If I was able to give you a million reps, I would. (But I actually can't give you any...lol.)


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 4, 2010)

Still single... Kinda looking, kinda... not, hehehe, dipping my toes more in the online dating thing, but due to my circumstance I'm very umm, nervous about meeting new people that way~... Oh well, hehe ^.^


----------



## psychdocva (Dec 6, 2010)

Am still single in December...

Where oh where are the big girls in Virginia who are single...

Hmmm...


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Dec 7, 2010)

psychdocva said:


> Am still single in December...
> 
> Where oh where are the big girls in Virginia who are single...
> 
> Hmmm...



Being single in Virginia, I'll just chip in that I had to look to PA for a potential romantic interest. 

But, something did indeed turn up, and depending on how things play out....I may have found myself a lovely lady tolerant of a long-distance relationship. Might be checking out of this thread quite soon. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

still single but with a definate possiblity of not being so sometime in the new year


----------



## KFD (Dec 7, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I just told him I'd go out with him. I'll report back, promise. lol



If I weren't married now, BBM I would go out with you!!!


KFD


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 7, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> still single but with a definate possiblity of not being so sometime in the new year



Super yay !


----------



## RJ20 (Dec 8, 2010)

Still single, I wish I was'nt soo alone


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 8, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> still single but with a definate possiblity of not being so sometime in the new year



Ooooh, this IS good news! Hope it turns out to be the case!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Ooooh, this IS good news! Hope it turns out to be the case!



anything is possible  but it might be a long bit of anticipation for you all lol I am still single at the moment


----------



## The Fez (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh hey thread, haven't seen you in a while

*grumble*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2010)

The Fez said:


> Oh hey thread, haven't seen you in a while
> 
> *grumble*


I'd say welcome back to the club, but sounds like it was unwanted. Condolences.


----------



## Dmitra (Dec 9, 2010)

Single and am having fun people-viewing at OKCupid.

Commiserations to my fellow seekers, congratulations to the thread-departers. My heart goes out to those who've rejoined our ranks. *hugs*


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2010)

The Fez said:


> Oh hey thread, haven't seen you in a while
> 
> *grumble*



Big Squishy Hugs, although from the pic in the nakey pics thread I dont think your going to be single for too long unless its by choice


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 9, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Big Squishy Hugs, although from the pic in the nakey pics thread I dont think your going to be single for too long unless its by choice



totally agree !


----------



## The Fez (Dec 10, 2010)

and then I wake up this morning and she's sent me a text requesting to 'work it out'

Woohoo headaches


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 10, 2010)

Guess who's back.
Back again.
Leishy's back.
Tell a friend...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Guess who's back.
> Back again.
> Leishy's back.
> Tell a friend...



big squishy hugs sorry to hear that

but hey just think of all the hot guys you can kiss on nye with the excuse but its new year


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 10, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> big squishy hugs sorry to hear that
> 
> but hey just think of all the hot guys you can kiss on nye with the excuse but its new year



 I somehow doubt if I'll be getting hot guys lining up to kiss me.

Though I think I am getting a new year's surprise of some sort from another guy I've been kind of involved with...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I somehow doubt if I'll be getting hot guys lining up to kiss me.
> 
> Though I think I am getting a new year's surprise of some sort from another guy I've been kind of involved with...



ok your love life is tooo complicated for me huggles good luck and fingers crossed for you


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 10, 2010)

Signing up for a lifetime membership. Seems like every date I go on its the same blah blah and same ensuing disappointment afterwards.


----------



## The Fez (Dec 10, 2010)

Welp. Im sick of the bullshit of being messed about. So i post this from a pub, inebriated and on my way to being plastered. I wish you all well in the single world; i should've been there all along.

And other drunken ramblings.

Fuck.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 10, 2010)

The Fez said:


> Welp. Im sick of the bullshit of being messed about. So i post this from a pub, inebriated and on my way to being plastered. I wish you all well in the single world; i should've been there all along.
> 
> And other drunken ramblings.
> 
> Fuck.



[[hugs]] .......


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2010)

The Fez said:


> Welp. Im sick of the bullshit of being messed about. So i post this from a pub, inebriated and on my way to being plastered. I wish you all well in the single world; i should've been there all along.
> 
> And other drunken ramblings.
> 
> Fuck.



You'll always have me.:kiss2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 11, 2010)

Awwww. Budding bromances! How sweet! :wubu: lol. 

So even though I am signed up for the next year, I vow to not be part of it for all 365 days. Hopefully this is my year. Whether it lasts a month or forever, I'm hoping I find someone willing to call me theirs.


----------



## lalatx (Dec 11, 2010)

Single for now and probably in the near future. 
It is what it is.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be single until at least June.


----------



## The Fez (Dec 11, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You'll always have me.:kiss2:



This counts as a verbal contract


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm very single, I'm very ready to mingle. I'm very ready to find someone to flirt with, someone to chat with, someone to make something happen with. 

So, PM me or something  tell me about yourself


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 11, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'll be single until at least June.



Work/School schedule? Vow of celibacy?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Work/School schedule? Vow of celibacy?



Deployment.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm still present and accounted for...and i think i will stay that way until all this surgery/recovery business is over with...not gonna even attempt it.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm checking in for the remainder of 2010, but looking to check out of the 2011 thread in the near future.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Dec 12, 2010)

Im single and actually happy about it- shocking I know.

After waaay too much drama and bullshit in my last relationship its good to just be ME again and enjoy being single- flirt, go on dates, play the field- all that good stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 12, 2010)

Single, and not looking for any committed relationships until I finish senior year of college and get my life situation more settled.

In the meantime, I am seeking meaningful casual sex


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 13, 2010)

i've been single for many years.man the nice guys really DO finish last im afraid.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 13, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i've been single for many years.man the nice guys really DO finish last im afraid.



nope the nice guy finishes before me. It sucks being the guy thats always perfect for someone else. Me thinks I should become abusive and varminty


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 13, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> nope the nice guy finishes before me. It sucks being the guy thats always perfect for someone else. Me thinks I should become abusive and varminty



And then you will not only be single, you'll be single and in jail. Just sayin.'


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 14, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> nope the nice guy finishes before me. It sucks being the guy thats always perfect for someone else. Me thinks I should become abusive and varminty





LMAO I KNOW!!!.XD sometimes i wonder "maybe just maybe if i act like a jerk and push woman around and not pay attention to them and act like i don't care then they would be into me".i would never ever do that,but sometimes that does seem like the way to make women into you.it sucks too being "the freind" all the time and being called nice and sweet but never being "more" you know.sometimes i feel when your too nice women think your a push over or not interesting.im tough,but only when i need to be.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 14, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And then you will not only be single, you'll be single and in jail. Just sayin.'



lol i see what he meant.lol


----------



## The Fez (Dec 14, 2010)

The 'woman only like douchebags' theory is total bullshit, just fyi


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Fez said:


> The 'woman only like douchebags' theory is total bullshit, just fyi




i beg to differ that to a certain extent.lol i know that there are women out there that like nice guys and guys that treat them right,but there are much more women that like jerks then nice guys i think.i have seen this happen so much and in real time too.i think most women find it interesting and challenging or something.i never understood it and i don't think i ever will.alot of women like a guy who is an ass then a truely nice guy IMO.there was this girl i liked online,we talked for awhile and we really got to know each other,but despite me treating her right and with respect and despite my advances she never saw me that way sadly.but she knows this guy she says she has a crush on and likes,she says he treats her like crap mostly but she still likes him.i mean wtf man that's what i mean...she overlooked me but still likes the guy that calls her fat,disrepects her,and tells HER what SHE needs to do in life.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 14, 2010)

Single.. so who is gonna mingle with me~?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 14, 2010)

The Fez said:


> The 'woman only like douchebags' theory is total bullshit, just fyi



I have to agree with that

but there is also erm a wussiness factor as well I think some men forget that you can be a man, have a backbone and strength of character without being an arsehole about it plus there also has to be the whole chemistry thing and attraction and a lot of other things that make you compatable and want to be in a relationship with anyone.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I have to agree with that
> 
> but there is also erm a wussiness factor as well I think some men forget that you can be a man, have a backbone and strength of character without being an arsehole about it plus there also has to be the whole chemistry thing and attraction and a lot of other things that make you compatable and want to be in a relationship with anyone.



well i am nice and can be a man very much.guess it's just other things.


----------



## The Fez (Dec 14, 2010)

More than often it comes down to the 'nicer' guys putting in the ground work for a friendship rather than a relationship, and not showing any sign of the latter. Then they're surprised when somebody else sweeps them off their feet


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Fez said:


> More than often it comes down to the 'nicer' guys putting in the ground work for a friendship rather than a relationship, and not showing any sign of the latter. Then they're surprised when somebody else sweeps them off their feet




i always make it clear i want a relationship when i feel it should be known,i always make the effort.but i am really a nice guy,i think it is just most women see nice guys as a push-over or uninteresting.


----------



## The Fez (Dec 14, 2010)

ok

welp

have fun with that


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 14, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i always make it clear i want a relationship when i feel it should be known,i always make the effort.but i am really a nice guy,i think it is just most women see nice guys as a push-over or uninteresting.



I think this deserves its own thread. And I actually think there is one somewhere already...

Here's the thing - nice guys are great, but being "nice" is just not enough for a relationship. There has to be chemistry, things in common, the ability to have fun together, sexual attraction, all kinds of other things. Just being respectful to a woman does not mean she should want to date you. It's a good thing, and I think it should be necessary, but it's the foundation of the house, not the house itself. You gotta bring some other stuff to the table.

A lot of "nice" guys are not genuinely and strikingly kind to others anyway, they just lack meanness. It's not like they show some amazing amount of compassion in their daily lives. "Nice" seems like it's often code for someone who is innocuous and boring. Who wants that? (Okay, maybe some people do. I don't.)


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 14, 2010)

The Fez said:


> More than often it comes down to the 'nicer' guys putting in the ground work for a friendship rather than a relationship, and not showing any sign of the latter. Then they're surprised when somebody else sweeps them off their feet



or starting with the friendship thing and then without warning taking you completely by suprise and like hang on you what now and expecting answers then and there

I am pretty deaf blind and dumb when it comes to a guy liking me so unless its spelt out plainly I just wont get it shrugs

and I think its also about personality also no offence but nice guys dont need to sing it or shout it from the rooftops they live it in their actions and deeds. 
My experiences this year has been the men who shout I am a nice guy the loudest are often not the niecest of guys its not to say all guys who say that arnt this is just from my experience

also have to agree with McBeth nice is a very safe very boring word I cringe when someone calls me nice because it is also very non descript and kinda lacks imagination as there are many other words you can use that are far more descriptive. And yes nice can be boring and blend into the background at times as well.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 14, 2010)

also a nice guy might sometimes be so overly accommodating that they seem to lose their entire personality altogether and that's no fun


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 14, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> also a nice guy might sometimes be so overly accommodating that they seem to lose their entire personality altogether and that's no fun



Exactly. Gotta bring something to the table.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Exactly. Gotta bring something to the table.



Thank god for my spear and magic helmet.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 14, 2010)

The fun part about being the nicer then nice guy is when you have a self proclaimed Dominant woman say she feels intimidated by you. Now thats mastercard kinda priceless.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 14, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Thank god for my spear and magic helmet.



Is that the new euphemism the kids are using these days?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Is that the new euphemism the kids are using these days?



No, I actually have a spear and magic helmet.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 14, 2010)

i'll tell you what i think on this particular segment of your post (sorry i cut it all up to pieces). This is just my own opinion of course and i can't speak for other women.

I've always appreciated someone who is more open with their opinions and might come across as asshole-ish because i feel like i know what i'm dealing with rather than someone who seems to be less forthright about what is on their mind. It has nothing to do with a challenge whatsoever. If a person seems too accommodating to my own opinion just for the sake of getting along, well...i can't help but feel that they ARE a pushover and i just am not interested in someone who makes me feel that way. I would much rather a guy come across as an asshole and tell me exactly what he's feeling than just keep his mouth shut and swallow his own opinion/thoughts.

I want a real relationship...with a real person (flaws and all)...not someone who just wants to lose themselves (and all that they are as a person) just for the sake of being with me...and while that may not be the case in those instances, it's what it appears to be, in my opinion...and that situation will totally turn me off and i will look for something else.



HeavyDuty24 said:


> i think most women find it interesting and challenging or something.i never understood it and i don't think i ever will.alot of women like a guy who is an ass then a truely nice guy IMO.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 14, 2010)

lmfao...kill da wabbit ...kill da wabbit...i was so trying to find that on youtube last week and was disappointed that they didn't have a full clip of it.




Blackjack said:


> No, I actually have a spear and magic helmet.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 14, 2010)

My 0.02$

there's a difference between being a likable nice guy, and being a wussy lil pushover kind of nice guy. The first one is good, second one bad. 

There is a point where the whole "treat them like a queen" gets annoying. Guys really do lose a personality when they get to that point. 

While I like nice guys, I want them to have their own tastes, their own opinions, their own ideas, and not be afraid to challenge mine. It's a necessary kind of head-butting to keep a relationship passionate.
BUT ... There IS a difference between trying to force your opinion on someone else (the asshole) and trying to share your opinion as well as try to understand the opinion of another. (genuine nice guy)

if you have the "whatever you want, my love. I am here to serve you" kind of attitude, I'm going to show you to the door because that is going to get old and boring really quickly.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I think this deserves its own thread. And I actually think there is one somewhere already...
> 
> Here's the thing - nice guys are great, but being "nice" is just not enough for a relationship. There has to be chemistry, things in common, the ability to have fun together, sexual attraction, all kinds of other things. Just being respectful to a woman does not mean she should want to date you. It's a good thing, and I think it should be necessary, but it's the foundation of the house, not the house itself. You gotta bring some other stuff to the table.
> 
> A lot of "nice" guys are not genuinely and strikingly kind to others anyway, they just lack meanness. It's not like they show some amazing amount of compassion in their daily lives. "Nice" seems like it's often code for someone who is innocuous and boring. Who wants that? (Okay, maybe some people do. I don't.)




i agree with you,i was thinking the same thing a topic like this needs it's own thread,but i will look of the other thread that you speak of.but that is just the thing,there is MUCH more to me then just being "nice".i feel that i am a pretty unique individual,i find myself interesting,alot of people have told me that i am.i think i am very unique and interesting and have been told so by others...being nice is a part of me but it is not all of me....there is much more to me then just being nice...i am interesting and exciting,but people must get to know me fully to see that in it's entirety...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> or starting with the friendship thing and then without warning taking you completely by suprise and like hang on you what now and expecting answers then and there
> 
> I am pretty deaf blind and dumb when it comes to a guy liking me so unless its spelt out plainly I just wont get it shrugs
> 
> ...




lol,i think that a guy being "nice" can just be used as a figure of speech if that makes sense.im nice but there is alot of other things to me.i don't really have to say im nice,people just know i am.there is some woman out there in the world for this "nice guy" so here's to hoping! i only use nice in the context is when i see guys treating women like crap and i know i could do better.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> i'll tell you what i think on this particular segment of your post (sorry i cut it all up to pieces). This is just my own opinion of course and i can't speak for other women.
> 
> I've always appreciated someone who is more open with their opinions and might come across as asshole-ish because i feel like i know what i'm dealing with rather than someone who seems to be less forthright about what is on their mind. It has nothing to do with a challenge whatsoever. If a person seems too accommodating to my own opinion just for the sake of getting along, well...i can't help but feel that they ARE a pushover and i just am not interested in someone who makes me feel that way. I would much rather a guy come across as an asshole and tell me exactly what he's feeling than just keep his mouth shut and swallow his own opinion/thoughts.
> 
> I want a real relationship...with a real person (flaws and all)...not someone who just wants to lose themselves (and all that they are as a person) just for the sake of being with me...and while that may not be the case in those instances, it's what it appears to be, in my opinion...and that situation will totally turn me off and i will look for something else.





i see what your saying but that is just the thing.im not THAT nice like that.sure i am nice,but i am not nice to the point that i get push-overed.there are different degrees of nice that people don't seem to understand.im nice but i always speak my mind if needed.im not the type of person who says "o im nice so everyone can run over and use me and i won't say anything about it"far from it.im not a push-over and i do defend myself.you can be nice and still stand up for yourself.just because someone is nice dosen't mean there weak or uninteresting or boring or a push-over,that is where alot of people make a mistake at...that is like a stereo-typical view of a "nice" person where people think they are push-overs.to me saying most all nice people are push-overs is like saying most big people are not athletic,not true...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> My 0.02$
> 
> there's a difference between being a likable nice guy, and being a wussy lil pushover kind of nice guy. The first one is good, second one bad.
> 
> ...




thank you CarlaSixx! that is what i am trying to say! im trying to say that i am the first type of nice guy you mentioned,the likable nice guy.it was just kinda hard for me to put it into words thank you.:bow: im not the wuss don't have a mind for myself type of nice guy,i am my own person with my own unique personality and interests and thoughts kind.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 15, 2010)

oh no, i didn't say all nice people are push overs...i said that some people allow it to get to that point and it becomes extremely unattractive...sorry if you took it personal. I was just generalizing for the most part 




HeavyDuty24 said:


> i see what your saying but that is just the thing.im not THAT nice like that.sure i am nice,but i am not nice to the point that i get push-overed.there are different degrees of nice that people don't seem to understand.im nice but i always speak my mind if needed.im not the type of person who says "o im nice so everyone can run over and use me and i won't say anything about it"far from it.im not a push-over and i do defend myself.you can be nice and still stand up for yourself.just because someone is nice dosen't mean there weak or uninteresting or boring or a push-over,that is where alot of people make a mistake at...that is like a stereo-typical view of a "nice" person where people think they are push-overs.to me saying most all nice people are push-overs is like saying most big people are not athletic,not true...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> oh no, i didn't say all nice people are push overs...i said that some people allow it to get to that point and it becomes extremely unattractive...sorry if you took it personal. I was just generalizing for the most part




ah it's ok.i didn't take it personal i just felt that it was being directed towards me since i said i was a nice guy.i was just trying to say that i am not one of those pushover nice guys. so all good. but i would never let it get to the point that i am so nice that im like a programmed robot with no feelings or anything like that.no hard feelings. i agree that some people are so nice they just let everything go and accept everything to the point they are getting pushed around,i would never ever let it get to that point...


----------



## KingColt (Dec 16, 2010)

The way I see it, pursuing your own interests or looking out for yourself is not related to you being nice. It is how you do it that either makes you a nice person or a douche. After all, there are people that are total pushovers that are by no means nice, being a pushover has a lot more to do with wanting people to like you or just generally shying away from confrontation, or just a lack of self interest. But that´s just my opinion. That being said, back to the topic at hand: It´s 2010 and I´m single. Hey everybody


----------



## The Fez (Dec 16, 2010)

I just think it's a little silly to go on about not getting girls because you're a 'nice guy', like that's actually the reason. It's going to be something else you're doing that's putting people off that you're hitting on.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 16, 2010)

The Fez said:


> I just think it's a little silly to go on about not getting girls because you're a 'nice guy', like that's actually the reason. It's going to be something else you're doing that's putting people off that you're hitting on.




but sometimes being nice is the very reason,some girls(alot of them actually) are just not attracted to nice guys in general,most aren't it seems.but your right it is probably a mixture of things...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 16, 2010)

KingColt said:


> The way I see it, pursuing your own interests or looking out for yourself is not related to you being nice. It is how you do it that either makes you a nice person or a douche. After all, there are people that are total pushovers that are by no means nice, being a pushover has a lot more to do with wanting people to like you or just generally shying away from confrontation, or just a lack of self interest. But that´s just my opinion. That being said, back to the topic at hand: It´s 2010 and I´m single. Hey everybody




good post and i do agree,you make a good point.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks  You´re the first person on this board to reply to one of my posts by the way, so thanks


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 16, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> but sometimes being nice is the very reason,some girls(*alot of them actually*) are just not attracted to nice guys in general,most aren't it seems.but your right it is probably a mixture of things...



I'm sorry, but that is absolutely not true. I'm a woman, and I don't know ANY of my female friends (much less "a lot") who have ever said "I can't date him. He's nice." That just doesn't happen. I *only* date nice guys. Otherwise why would I want to date them? I want a guy who treats me well, who is kind to his family, is kind to others, is kind to people he meets on the street, children, animals, waitstaff (this is a good test of whether the guy is going to be a good person - how he treats the waiter/waitress)... you get the picture.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 16, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm sorry, but that is absolutely not true. I'm a woman, and I don't know ANY of my female friends (much less "a lot") who have ever said "I can't date him. He's nice." That just doesn't happen. I *only* date nice guys. Otherwise why would I want to date them? I want a guy who treats me well, who is kind to his family, is kind to others, is kind to people he meets on the street, children, animals, waitstaff (this is a good test of whether the guy is going to be a good person - how he treats the waiter/waitress)... you get the picture.



Well that´s good to know, and so help me I shall never mock the waiter again on a date  but yea, I think it´s mostly a mix up with what people consider being nice, because many times they use it for them not having their own personality, which is indeed a turn off to most people.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 17, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm sorry, but that is absolutely not true. I'm a woman, and I don't know ANY of my female friends (much less "a lot") who have ever said "I can't date him. He's nice." That just doesn't happen. I *only* date nice guys. Otherwise why would I want to date them? I want a guy who treats me well, who is kind to his family, is kind to others, is kind to people he meets on the street, children, animals, waitstaff (this is a good test of whether the guy is going to be a good person - how he treats the waiter/waitress)... you get the picture.



Oh, then we would not mesh well together. Last time I went to a restaurant, I tipped the waiter 10% instead of 15%.


----------



## VickiNicole (Dec 17, 2010)

yea you and I would quarrel over that. I was a waitress for years and require my dates to tip 20%



bmann0413 said:


> Oh, then we would not mesh well together. Last time I went to a restaurant, I tipped the waiter 10% instead of 15%.


----------



## VickiNicole (Dec 17, 2010)

I love nice guys
but not every guy who thinks he's nice, is actually nice.
and I've turned down guys who were nice, because I wasn't physically attracted to them
I think alot of "nice" guys think they are being turned down because they are nice, when actually the woman just doesnt find them attractive physically.




HeavyDuty24 said:


> i've been single for many years.man the nice guys really DO finish last im afraid.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

KingColt said:


> Thanks  You´re the first person on this board to reply to one of my posts by the way, so thanks



haha welcome man.  i think i repped you for that post too if im not mistaken.lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm sorry, but that is absolutely not true. I'm a woman, and I don't know ANY of my female friends (much less "a lot") who have ever said "I can't date him. He's nice." That just doesn't happen. I *only* date nice guys. Otherwise why would I want to date them? I want a guy who treats me well, who is kind to his family, is kind to others, is kind to people he meets on the street, children, animals, waitstaff (this is a good test of whether the guy is going to be a good person - how he treats the waiter/waitress)... you get the picture.




what i meant by that is mostly the "jerks" you know.a person can be jerkish but still not be a bad person,just kinda jerkish.my brother is a jerk sometimes but he is not like a bad person really,just a jerk at times.there are some women who do like the jerks,they find it a challenge and more interesting.i do know that there are girls out there who like nice guys,but there are also alot of them out there who likes the jerks too...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

VickiNicole said:


> I love nice guys
> but not every guy who thinks he's nice, is actually nice.
> and I've turned down guys who were nice, because I wasn't physically attracted to them
> I think alot of "nice" guys think they are being turned down because they are nice, when actually the woman just doesnt find them attractive physically.




yes i do agree with that.sometimes it is not because your nice but because your just not attractive i agree.i know there have been times where im sure a women didn't like me just because she didn't find me attractive.but there are also times where i just think it is the nice thing too...btw great avatar pic really pretty.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 17, 2010)

The Fez said:


> I just think it's a little silly to go on about not getting girls because you're a 'nice guy', like that's actually the reason. It's going to be something else you're doing that's putting people off that you're hitting on.



*ding, ding, ding* We have a winner.

I completely agree with this statement.


----------



## stephbreezy (Dec 18, 2010)

Single, bilingual, and ready to mingle... I think.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 18, 2010)

What the eff? You do realize that in some states the waitress only gets $2/hr and the tips only right? So that measly 20% is all she really makes for that whole 30mins-1hour you're there. I can see in California jipping them on the tip if they give you really really shitty service, because they get minimum wage as well. But there's no excuse to give less than 20% if they give decent service.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 18, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> What the eff? You do realize that in some states the waitress only gets $2/hr and the tips only right? So that measly 20% is all she really makes for that whole 30mins-1hour you're there. I can see in California jipping them on the tip if they give you really really shitty service, because they get minimum wage as well. But there's no excuse to give less than 20% if they give decent service.



You really dig VickiNicole, don´t you


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 18, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> What the eff? You do realize that in some states the waitress only gets $2/hr and the tips only right? So that measly 20% is all she really makes for that whole 30mins-1hour you're there. I can see in California jipping them on the tip if they give you really really shitty service, because they get minimum wage as well. But there's no excuse to give less than 20% if they give decent service.



I agree. I always tip 20%. If service is really, really bad I'll leave less than that, but that happens almost never. If service is terrific I tip 25% or 30%.

But what I was actually talking about in regards to treating your waitress right is not JUST tipping (though that's a part). Being polite to her, saying please and thank you, being friendly and cordial with her... all important, IMHO.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 18, 2010)

Still here. Doubt i'll be leaving anytime soon


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 18, 2010)

I am single. I am also weird. There may be a slight correlation here. I will have to do some research.


----------



## HighAltitudeFA (Dec 18, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> But what I was actually talking about in regards to treating your waitress right is not JUST tipping (though that's a part). Being polite to her, saying please and thank you, being friendly and cordial with her... all important, IMHO.



This is why I take prospective managers I am interviewing out to lunch. How they treat and interact with the wait staff can tell you volumes about how they will treat others on the job. It also can provide a glimpse into how focused they are on sucking up to the interviewer. Sadly not everyone passes this test...

...and in the spirit of the thread, I'm single!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 18, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> I am single. I am also weird. There may be a slight correlation here. I will have to do some research.



Same here, lol.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 18, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I agree. I always tip 20%. If service is really, really bad I'll leave less than that, but that happens almost never. If service is terrific I tip 25% or 30%.
> 
> But what I was actually talking about in regards to treating your waitress right is not JUST tipping (though that's a part). Being polite to her, saying please and thank you, being friendly and cordial with her... all important, IMHO.



I agree. I constantly thank my waitress.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

what about the people who only have enough money for the meal? i have heard from other waitresses that if you don't have enough to tip then don't go out to eat.but what if you want to go out to eat but you only have enough for the meal?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> what about the people who only have enough money for the meal? i have heard from other waitresses that if you don't have enough to tip then don't go out to eat.but what if you want to go out to eat but you only have enough for the meal?



I'm sorry - if you don't have enough to tip, you DON'T have enough for the meal. Save up until you do.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 19, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> what about the people who only have enough money for the meal? i have heard from other waitresses that if you don't have enough to tip then don't go out to eat.but what if you want to go out to eat but you only have enough for the meal?



Or go to a more casual/fast restaurant where tips are not really expected, and where no one waits on you (e.g., Chipotle, Panda Express, etc.). Don't go to a sit-down restaurant if you don't have money for a tip - especially when there are other restaurant options where a tip isn't really expected.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

so if i have enough to eat at a sit-down restaurant i should deny my cravings for that said restaurant if i don't have enough to tip?:really sad: it sucks i would have to deny my Olive Garden cravings if i had enough for the meal and not enough to tip.:really sad: but usually if i go to a restaurant of those magnitudes i have enough to tip.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm sorry - if you don't have enough to tip, you DON'T have enough for the meal. Save up until you do.




there has been times where if the meal is like 12 bucks i only have 12 bucks.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Or go to a more casual/fast restaurant where tips are not really expected, and where no one waits on you (e.g., Chipotle, Panda Express, etc.). Don't go to a sit-down restaurant if you don't have money for a tip - especially when there are other restaurant options where a tip isn't really expected.




those are some good choices of places,i love those places too...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 19, 2010)

What I don't like is when people don't tip the bartender. Over here, they make even less per hour than servers do, so the tips are their real pay. Someone who goes "the drinks are already over-priced" are NOT people I'm going to like. 

At least tip 1$ for each drink if you buy 4 drinks. I buy a lot of drinks so my first is 1,25$ and I slowly go down in tips as I get to my last drink, but I never give less than 25 cents and that's after at least 10 drinks. 

People who leave no tip or under 1$ on their first drink really annoy me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> there has been times where if the meal is like 12 bucks i only have 12 bucks.



I'm sorry, I have totally been there, and I get that it sucks, but you are personally cutting into someone's pay if you don't tip them. Because YOU are short on money, you're making THEM short on the money that they earned, and that's not right. How would you like it if your boss said "Times are tough, so I'm shorting your paycheck?" That's what you're doing. If you have an Olive Garden craving, either order little enough that you can tip, or do take-out. Olive Garden DOES do take-out, and tipping is a little more debatable when you're doing take-out.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 19, 2010)

I never realized that this is such an issue. In Germany we have minimum wages, so that prevents those exploitive set ups which is a good thing I think. But minimum wage still sucks, too. I don´t know how common the practice is, but my instantanious reaction would be to try and avoid restaurants that treat their employees so shitty altogether. I don´t normally eat at restaurants that are franchises because their employment politics suck, for the people working there that is. We do have a large number of restaurants that are being run by the people that actually work there, like family run businesses. I like spending my money there a lot better. But that´s only possible if you have that kind of option, of course.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep, I'm going to jump on the tips bandwagon too. If you don't have enough to tip, you can't afford to eat there. And if a couple dollars is going to break the bank for you, you really ought not to be eating out to begin with. There's been plenty of times in my life when, for instance, I REALLY wanted to order a pizza but didn't have enough for the tip for the driver - so I either went in to pick it up, or ate something else.

This has always been a pet peeve of mine, even before I worked as a pizza delivery driver and all those cheap redneck shits tipped three cents or whatever.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 19, 2010)

You could also spend half (or less) of the cost of a meal by going and buying, say, some pasta and olive oil and making it for yourself.

As a broke-ass bachelor, I can say that linguine with olive oil and some garlic is damned good, and the stuff costs less than going out to eat... and you get more than one serving for it, unless you eat a whole pound of pasta in a night. Seriously, I can get two meals at home for the price of half of one if I was to eat out... and that doesn't include the tip (which is usually 20% from me).


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You could also spend half (or less) of the cost of a meal by going and buying, say, some pasta and olive oil and making it for yourself.
> 
> As a broke-ass bachelor, I can say that linguine with olive oil and some garlic is damned good, and the stuff costs less than going out to eat... and you get more than one serving for it, unless you eat a whole pound of pasta in a night. Seriously, I can get two meals at home for the price of half of one if I was to eat out... and that doesn't include the tip (which is usually 20% from me).




yes i agree.i usually only eat out when i have money.i eat at home most of the time.one of the things i like most about going out to eat is the free refills.lol and the setting is nice,sometimes it is good going out to eat and seeing a good setting in a relaxing atmosphere.but i eat at home most of the time though.and the price of food is going up so much at the stores it's getting just as expensive to eat at home just as it is to eat out sadly.but you always get your moneys worth at home usually unless it's a buffet at the restaurant.i do love going out to eat i must say,but i don't mind eating at home at all either.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm sorry, I have totally been there, and I get that it sucks, but you are personally cutting into someone's pay if you don't tip them. Because YOU are short on money, you're making THEM short on the money that they earned, and that's not right. How would you like it if your boss said "Times are tough, so I'm shorting your paycheck?" That's what you're doing. If you have an Olive Garden craving, either order little enough that you can tip, or do take-out. Olive Garden DOES do take-out, and tipping is a little more debatable when you're doing take-out.




you make a good point.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Yep, I'm going to jump on the tips bandwagon too. If you don't have enough to tip, you can't afford to eat there. And if a couple dollars is going to break the bank for you, you really ought not to be eating out to begin with. There's been plenty of times in my life when, for instance, I REALLY wanted to order a pizza but didn't have enough for the tip for the driver - so I either went in to pick it up, or ate something else.
> 
> This has always been a pet peeve of mine, even before I worked as a pizza delivery driver and all those cheap redneck shits tipped three cents or whatever.



i have ordered pizza alot and i tip the driver when i can.i have been having car trouble so i couldn't do a carry-out i was forced to deliver.alot of the restaurants nowadays automaticly deduct there tip out...


----------



## imfree (Dec 19, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Yep, I'm going to jump on the tips bandwagon too. If you don't have enough to tip, you can't afford to eat there. And if a couple dollars is going to break the bank for you, you really ought not to be eating out to begin with. There's been plenty of times in my life when, for instance, I REALLY wanted to order a pizza but didn't have enough for the tip for the driver - so I either went in to pick it up, or ate something else.
> 
> This has always been a pet peeve of mine, even before I worked as a pizza delivery driver and all those cheap redneck shits tipped three cents or whatever.



I agree. I also see interaction with the server-person and the opportunity to tip and compliment a good waiter/waitress as part of my dining enjoyment.:bow::happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe that's regional - here we have a "delivery fee" sometimes but that is not a tip for the driver (at least not here).


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 19, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Maybe that's regional - here we have a "delivery fee" sometimes but that is not a tip for the driver (at least not here).



A lot of places here have that too (not that we're all that far apart). Theoretically it's supposed to go to the driver for gas and wear on their car, but often the restaurant will keep it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 19, 2010)

Over here they flat out say, when you order, that there's an automatic 15% gratuite fee for the drivers, if they do that kind of thing. A few restos in my area have added it directly to the sit-in bill because of bad tipping. The norm here is 15% because the restos, no matter who, are required to give at least 9,75$/hour to anyone who works there and if they don't the resto can be shut down by law. Bartenders make about 6,75$/hour or something close to that, so it's important to tip the bartender. Especially since those in my area only work 3 days a week at the job, sometimes only one!

I wish the States would have a REAL minimum wage law like we do. It would help a lot of people out.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 19, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I wish the States would have a REAL minimum wage law like we do. It would help a lot of people out.



Indeed. Or even a living wage - most people can't live on minimum wage.


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 19, 2010)

> Indeed. Or even a living wage - most people can't live on minimum wage.



And yet, we do.... I go out and make my money. Making minimum wage higher and higher is a been there and done that, and it hurts us all, and is inconsistent with reality. I work quite a lot and am considering a second job to get more for myself.



Blackjack said:


> You could also spend half (or less) of the cost of a meal by going and buying, say, some pasta and olive oil and making it for yourself.
> 
> As a broke-ass bachelor, I can say that linguine with olive oil and some garlic is damned good, and the stuff costs less than going out to eat... and you get more than one serving for it, unless you eat a whole pound of pasta in a night. Seriously, I can get two meals at home for the price of half of one if I was to eat out... and that doesn't include the tip (which is usually 20% from me).



Dont call yourself broke, bro! Though i too have bought a device that will assist me in trying to make hamburgers at my home. The way i save money the most is unplugging the fridge if i eat out that week, or dont have anything to refrigerate. Also unplugging computer from wall, dont own a TV, dont have anything not in use plugged in, and heat/AC off, not on auto. The rest is self-discipline.

Eating out while working a full day is acceptable


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

I always feel bad when I don't have the cash to tip the pizza guy. They usually don't seem too annoyed, though. Prolly just biting down the urge to punch me in the balls.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 19, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> I always feel bad when I don't have the cash to tip the pizza guy. They usually don't seem too annoyed, though. Prolly just biting down the urge to punch me in the balls.



Some pizza guys memorize which regular customers are good or bad tippers. Good tippers get their pizza in record time, bad ones get it cold and late...

I did not do this. I could never remember which were which until I got there


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 19, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> I always feel bad when I don't have the cash to tip the pizza guy. They usually don't seem too annoyed, though. Prolly just biting down the urge to punch me in the balls.



My Pizza guy came to the door with such an attitude, it felt good to tell him I had maxed out my credit card with the order when he suggested i could add his tip to the receipt. He seems like he will quit soon.

Next time, im coming to the door in my underwear or naked.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 19, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> My Pizza guy came to the door with such an attitude, it felt good to tell him I had maxed out my credit card with the order when he suggested i could add his tip to the receipt. He seems like he will quit soon.
> 
> Next time, im coming to the door in my underwear or naked.



Wow, you're a douche.


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 19, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Wow, you're a douche.



Thanks! The pizza sucked too.

What would Pizza guy do if you did that?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 19, 2010)

Carla, where are you getting the $6.75? Min wage for alcohol servers is $8.90 in Ontario. In Ontario we do pay our servers better so we tip on the level of service we receive. I will generally tip 20% on normal service. If service is bad I tip less. I also will tip more than 20% if I get really good service. 

I occasionally help out at my sister's bar and it annoys the hell out of me when people don't tip. We notice. 

To keep on topic, I am still single boys! Start lining up now!  (j/k)


----------



## Rowan (Dec 19, 2010)

When did the singles thread get moved to Hyde Park? 
So much arguing!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 19, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Carla, where are you getting the $6.75? Min wage for alcohol servers is $8.90 in Ontario. In Ontario we do pay our servers better so we tip on the level of service we receive. I will generally tip 20% on normal service. If service is bad I tip less. I also will tip more than 20% if I get really good service.
> 
> I occasionally help out at my sister's bar and it annoys the hell out of me when people don't tip. We notice.
> 
> To keep on topic, I am still single boys! Start lining up now!  (j/k)



The 6,75$ was from this advert in a job search centre I went to about 6 months ago. But the paper looked weathered and old, so maybe it just wasn't updated. But I also know that if people go through that centre to find a job, the centre takes a percentage of your pay, so that might be what the advert is all about. 

Still kinda sucks that bartenders make less per hour than anyone else. I wanted to go into bartending at one point because of the kind of hours (I live for the night) but weight and height made me unable to work in it. The bars were very upfront about the kind of people they want as bartenders.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> A lot of places here have that too (not that we're all that far apart). Theoretically it's supposed to go to the driver for gas and wear on their car, but often the restaurant will keep it.




when i ordered a pizza before,i read on the reciept it said that the tax and delivery fee was not a tip for the driver or something.i really didn't know that and i wasn't sure.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> My Pizza guy came to the door with such an attitude, it felt good to tell him I had maxed out my credit card with the order when he suggested i could add his tip to the receipt. He seems like he will quit soon.
> 
> Next time, im coming to the door in my underwear or naked.




im so glad that i have mostly dealt with happy and chipper Pizza Delivery People.lol


----------



## penguin (Dec 22, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> im so glad that i have mostly dealt with happy and chipper Pizza Delivery People.lol



I'm glad we don't have to tip here! Yay for liveable minimum wages.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

penguin said:


> I'm glad we don't have to tip here! Yay for liveable minimum wages.




LOL guess Australia is different....


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 24, 2010)

Rowan said:


> When did the singles thread get moved to Hyde Park?
> So much arguing!!!



Yes, let's please all get back to complaining about being single!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 24, 2010)

I was so close to getting out of this... But I screwed up.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 24, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I was so close to getting out of this... But I screwed up.



Sorry to hear that Carla *hugs*


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I was so close to getting out of this... But I screwed up.




aw so sorry about that.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 24, 2010)

I called him an asshole for having asked about sex, which made him go "Nevermind. Have a nice life." 

Why is a lack of need to meet human nature something that's holding me back? 

If relationships didn't have a requirement of sex, I'd be happier.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 24, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I called him an asshole for having asked about sex, which made him go "Nevermind. Have a nice life."
> 
> Why is a lack of need to meet human nature something that's holding me back?
> 
> If relationships didn't have a requirement of sex, I'd be happier.



I just blocked a guy tonight because all he would talk about is sex. *shrugs*

Guys like that just aren't worth it.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 24, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I called him an asshole for having asked about sex, which made him go "Nevermind. Have a nice life."
> 
> Why is a lack of need to meet human nature something that's holding me back?
> 
> If relationships didn't have a requirement of sex, I'd be happier.



If that drove him away you are far better of without him. How could you truly count on someone who runs at the first sign of trouble?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 25, 2010)

I had discussed with him previously that I'm not really into sex, but given time and if I really like a partner, I'd eventually come around. So he asked how long it would take to get to that point if we started dating. I told him I couldn't give an answer because of too many varying factors, and that was his reply


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 25, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I called him an asshole for having asked about sex, which made him go "Nevermind. Have a nice life."
> 
> Why is a lack of need to meet human nature something that's holding me back?
> 
> If relationships didn't have a requirement of sex, I'd be happier.




seriously his loss,your an amazing girl Carla.he sounds like he just really wanted sex sadly. i love sex too but there is a time and place for it,and i think it should be talked about only if both parties want to.i think you should start out with getting to know someone first,then all the other sexy stuff can come later or when it's appropriate.guys like him give guys with good intentions a bad name.there is more to life and a person then just sex...


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Dec 25, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I had discussed with him previously that I'm not really into sex, but given time and if I really like a partner, I'd eventually come around. So he asked how long it would take to get to that point if we started dating. I told him I couldn't give an answer because of too many varying factors, and that was his reply



I think that sounds like a very mature response... on your part only. Clearly, he isn't at your level!

You will find someone with your end goals... many wishes your way!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd really like a serious relationship now. I thought I was better suited to keeping it casual and didn't want anything big, but I'm starting to see that those kind of relationships have no future, and that there are even less feelings involved than I thought. I don't know why I ever believed that sort of thing was right for me when all my friendships need to be deep to survive. All doing this has made me feel is that I'm fun, but not good enough to love - and I know that simply isn't true.

I want someone to live with, to talk to; someone who isn't going to run away when I feel sad. I'm not going to be anybody's fuck buddy anymore.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm not going to be anybody's fuck buddy anymore.


Dammit!!! :doh: Missed out again... 



Seriously though... your too sweet not to be loved... hope it happens for us both this year to come hun. xoxox



:kiss2:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 26, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Dammit!!! :doh: Missed out again...
> 
> Seriously though... your too sweet not to be loved... hope it happens for us both this year to come hun. xoxox
> 
> :kiss2:



Ditto, Nat! :wubu: 2011 is going to be a good year for us, I think!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 26, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Dammit!!! :doh: Missed out again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know right Aus99, i totes missed the hot amazing amy boat tooo ! lol, but like aust i agree your a wonderful beautiful human being, and you deserve the best, so dont accept anything less. 

And it still blows my mind how either of you ladies are single, on that thought tho, how any of the peeps in this thread are single, the ones ive spoken with on here are amazing. Its crazy i tells ya...CRAZY 

so any nice aussie FAs in melbs on here ????? I want a new years eve kiss dammit ! lol :kiss2:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 26, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> I know right Aus99, i totes missed the hot amazing amy boat tooo ! lol, but like aust i agree your a wonderful beautiful human being, and you deserve the best, so dont accept anything less.
> 
> And it still blows my mind how either of you ladies are single, on that thought tho, how any of the peeps in this thread are single, the ones ive spoken with on here are amazing. Its crazy i tells ya...CRAZY
> 
> so any nice aussie FAs in melbs on here ????? I want a new years eve kiss dammit ! lol :kiss2:



It's a shame we don't all live in the same country, then this thread would no longer be needed!  Dims does all sorts of meet-ups and bashes, maybe we should organise a 2010 Singles Thread Event? It's probably the most badly needed one on Dims right now!

Ah, if only. :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging words mentioned. I feel kinda awful that I'm not like those my age. Everyone seems to have an insatiable sex drive at my age and it seems relationships require sex to survive, and that's what makes me feel left out. I'd like a companion. Someone I can trust with my secrets more than even my best friend. Someone who can sit with me in the park and take in the breeze and leave feeling like they had the best date ever. Someone that isn't manipulative and someone that doesn't feel the need to go to great lengths to impress me. And someone that won't make me feel like I need to go to great lengths either!

Amy, I hear what you say. I was looking for light and casual. People just to meet for dinner or go bowling with or something. Included some light flietatiousness and a few warm touches and nothing more, but it doesn't work out that way. It always ends up we want the next level. Going casual just makes us want to be going steady. 

I do hope 2011 is SO much better for all of us!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words mentioned. I feel kinda awful that I'm not like those my age. Everyone seems to have an insatiable sex drive at my age and it seems relationships require sex to survive, and that's what makes me feel left out. I'd like a companion. Someone I can trust with my secrets more than even my best friend. Someone who can sit with me in the park and take in the breeze and leave feeling like they had the best date ever. Someone that isn't manipulative and someone that doesn't feel the need to go to great lengths to impress me. And someone that won't make me feel like I need to go to great lengths either!
> 
> Amy, I hear what you say. I was looking for light and casual. People just to meet for dinner or go bowling with or something. Included some light flietatiousness and a few warm touches and nothing more, but it doesn't work out that way. It always ends up we want the next level. Going casual just makes us want to be going steady.
> 
> I do hope 2011 is SO much better for all of us!



It's a shame how so many of us want what you describe, Amanda, yet we never seem to meet each other in real life. We always end up getting mixed up with those who want something overly simplified, like sex when they want it, and without feeling, while we just seem to keep 'missing' everyone who wants something more stable. But I'm really hopeful for 2011 too! I think we're all pretty close to bumping into each other in the supermarket or something, haha.

On meeting people with the same intentions, has anyone ever tried speed dating? What's peoples' experiences with that?


----------



## penguin (Dec 26, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> so any nice aussie FAs in melbs on here ????? I want a new years eve kiss dammit ! lol :kiss2:



Oh man, I haven't even really thought about any plans for NYE. Being a single parent, I haven't been interested in doing anything since she came along (mostly because I knew I'd have to get up early with her the next morning). My flatmate and/or godkids could babysit for me this year, so I'm kind of tempted to do something.


----------



## Oirish (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn, another full calendar year of being single is about to pass. I suppose we'll have to start up the 2011 Singles thread soon. I'm looking forward to waving goodbye to 2010. It was a year peppered with missed opportunities, some fun but unfullfilling flings, a slew of outright terrible dates, and failed set-ups by friends. I've just now realized that though I seem to constantly be dating casually I have not had a truly serious and heartfelt relationship in EIGHT YEARS! Wow. The entirety of my 20s spent (thus far. I've a couple years left) in meaningless frivolity and not one truly adult relationship of any significance. Methinks it's time for a change. Happy New Year everybody! Here's hoping we all at least land ourselves a new years kiss


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm liking this consenus of change.

Bring on 2011, the year of love!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 26, 2010)

Oirish said:


> Damn, another full calendar year of being single is about to pass. I suppose we'll have to start up the 2011 Singles thread soon. I'm looking forward to waving goodbye to 2010. It was a year peppered with missed opportunities, some fun but unfullfilling flings, a slew of outright terrible dates, and failed set-ups by friends. I've just now realized that though I seem to constantly be dating casually I have not had a truly serious and heartfelt relationship in EIGHT YEARS! Wow. The entirety of my 20s spent (thus far. I've a couple years left) in meaningless frivolity and not one truly adult relationship of any significance. Methinks it's time for a change. Happy New Year everybody! Here's hoping we all at least land ourselves a new years kiss



Well I'll be there on the new thread with ya darlin...


----------



## penguin (Dec 26, 2010)

Oirish said:


> I've just now realized that though I seem to constantly be dating casually I have not had a truly serious and heartfelt relationship in EIGHT YEARS!



I've been single for 7 years, by choice. I've dated, I've slutted around, and then I just wasn't interested in dating because I got pregnant and became a single mother. I have no idea what's going to develop (if anything at all) with the guy I'm seeing, but if I stay single, so be it. My happiness isn't dependant upon another person, as nice as it is to be in a healthy relationship. I'd rather be happy alone than miserable with someone.


----------



## Oirish (Dec 26, 2010)

penguin said:


> I've been single for 7 years, by choice. I've dated, I've slutted around, and then I just wasn't interested in dating because I got pregnant and became a single mother. I have no idea what's going to develop (if anything at all) with the guy I'm seeing, but if I stay single, so be it. My happiness isn't dependant upon another person, as nice as it is to be in a healthy relationship. I'd rather be happy alone than miserable with someone.



Absolutely. I've no problem being single. I've had a damn good time with it in many regards. A change of pace would've nice though. I've stayed single this long mostly due to choice. Sure, a few keepers slipped away that I regret losing but for the most part I've kept away from relationships because the girls I've dated just weren't the type of person i'd want to be with for the long haul. I've a good sense of judging whether someone is wrong for me pretty quickly. So while it's true I can be too picky I also never get caught in an unhealthy relationship.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 27, 2010)

I am about 3 weeks away from officially having been single for a full 12months and whilst I diddnt expect to be for so long I am glad I have had the chance to find myself again without a relationship
big hugs

I agree with miss julie sexypants that I am in absolute shock and awe at the amazing people who are single


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 27, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Dammit!!! :doh: Missed out again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok! You still have me!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 27, 2010)

If anyone is willing to travel and/or have plenty of webcam dates, my singles card is waiting to be torn 

yeah... I went there tonight. Lol.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 27, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> It's ok! You still have me!



And for that, I'm eternally grateful...............









:kiss2:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 27, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Ditto, Nat! :wubu: 2011 is going to be a good year for us, I think!



I want in on this action with you awesome chicas. Having a good year in 2011, and getting off the "casual fling" train. Sweet.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 27, 2010)

lol this has been some year,it had it's ups and downs,goods and bads...but i can say for all that has happened,it has made me a better person with even more experiences about things in general.once my birthday comes on jan. 5th i'll be 25,it is time for a change.i just hope i find someone great that fits me.and i agree alot of great people are single you wouldn't believe.here's hoping 2011 will be different for all of us,a good change hopefully!


----------



## penguin (Dec 27, 2010)

Oirish said:


> Sure, a few keepers slipped away that I regret losing but for the most part I've kept away from relationships because the girls I've dated just weren't the type of person i'd want to be with for the long haul.



You've had more luck than me, then! While I've been happy being single, I haven't met anyone (until very recently) that I found interesting enough to date seriously. Maybe I've just had that part of me switched off while I focused on being a single mum, I don't know.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 28, 2010)

Into another year being single. But this time, at least some fault lies on myself. I can't stop thinking about this one girl. I think I really LIKE her. But I don't really know how she truly feels about me. I know she said that she wants to be friends.


----------



## paintsplotch (Dec 28, 2010)

i am newly single again.... after a whole month of bliss..... he went POOF on Xmas Eve.

i was a miserable prick but did my best not to outwardly behave like a broken hearted poop. 

so far i havent met anyone who sticks around. when i do think i have someone wonderful, they usually just go poof... they stop all communication and just litterally disapear.... i never know why. 

i am hoping very much to find someone to be with. i dont require a relationship for my happines.... but it certainly helps. 

i have so much to give..... (some say i give too much)... maybe some day someone will realize i am a keeper.

here's to hoping!:blush:


----------



## graphicsgal (Dec 28, 2010)

Single-ish...not really looking, though. Happy with where I am.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 29, 2010)

Single, bitter, and spending most of my nights drunk with a lot of cheesy movies and nobody to riff them with.

Not seeking commitment until graduation, but frequently feeling guilty about that.

Full of bile, venom, and distrust. Maybe the fact that the person who I warned I wasn't looking for commitments for, and totally said she was okay with an FWB situation, and had lots of apparent fun with me told me that she really wasn't happy with FWB and I touched her too much but she isn't comfortable bringing up things she's uncomfortable about, so how the frell can I trust anyone to be happy around me? 

Bitter and drunk.


Did I mention bitter? 

Or lonely?

Or bitter?


----------



## Never2fat4me (Dec 29, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> so any nice aussie FAs in melbs on here ????? I want a new years eve kiss dammit ! lol :kiss2:



This makes me so damn depressed I wasn't born in Australia!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 29, 2010)

If the nether regions don't have to be involved so fast, I might just go 'round and give dating women a better shot. My problem has been that, well, I hate vag. So I've avoided it. But honestly, I think women, although bitchier about things sometimes, will at least be easier to deal with overall.

2010: the year of Go For What Can Work.

:happy: lol.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ehhh slap me in the list too. My girlfriend and I were living together, and she started to get strangely distant even though we didn't really see each other for more than a couple hours every night. 

I was barely acknowledged as existing and that went on for a month and a half, even though there were talks and efforts to solve this situation made by myself. Eventually I got sick and tired of being itemized, so I left after she ditched me on a night she planned for us to spend together.

One of my biggest peeves is people who put on a front to prove that they can get someone, treating them with respect and the like at first. But do a complete 180 and treat them like garbage when the other person would give them the world

/End rant.

:doh:


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 29, 2010)

snuffy2000 said:


> Ehhh slap me in the list too. My girlfriend and I were living together, and she started to get strangely distant even though we didn't really see each other for more than a couple hours every night.
> 
> I was barely acknowledged as existing and that went on for a month and a half, even though there were talks and efforts to solve this situation made by myself. Eventually I got sick and tired of being itemized, so I left after she ditched me on a night she planned for us to spend together.
> 
> ...



That sucks... sorry this shitty thing happened to you.


----------



## oceanmachine (Dec 29, 2010)

yep, single. but i don't want to get into a proper relationship. i've got out of a two year very long distance relationship a few months ago, and i've had a pretty lame year. hell, i've had sex twice this whole year. i feel i've got a lot of stuff to burn out of my system and it wouldn't be fair to pretend that i'm being commital while i'm going through it. i just need a year ofburning out and sorting stuff out and getting it out of the way before i settle down again. hey, at least i'm honest


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 29, 2010)

:happy:Honesty is the best policy...


----------



## oceanmachine (Dec 29, 2010)

well, that's what they tell me


----------



## Mishty (Dec 29, 2010)

We're are all the Southern fatty lovers 


I really didn't want to spend new years drunk and making out with my friends again, even though it was very funny and kindanotreallysexy.

I don't mind being single, but it's getting kind of frantic with no prospects this year, none. nada. nope. 

:huh:


----------



## oceanmachine (Dec 29, 2010)

i know what you mean. i think that i'm one small step higher. if i wasn't all the way over the other side of the pond i'd offer a little help. always the case though isn't it


----------



## patmcf (Dec 29, 2010)

Still terrified of commitment. Consequently, still single.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 29, 2010)

patmcf said:


> Still terrified of commitment. Consequently, still single.



I think you can afford being a commitment phobe with those eyes :happy: Just sayin' lol.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2010)

patmcf said:


> Still terrified of commitment. Consequently, still single.



Well...when you've gotten over your fear of commitment, I am sure you will make a woman very happy, in more ways than one because you're certainly gorgeous


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh Snuffy, sorry to hear your news [hugs]. 

I am single, but not looking...my life is in too much of a flux at the moment, I need to concentrate on finding a new job/applying for a Masters/sorting travel plans. There's a guy I'm in touch with who might be a potential for 2011! He's had a lot going on recently too and he lives a couple of hours away so we havent seen each other much, but we talk on the phone. It's very much slow burning, but if I end up in London in 2011 then we'll see.

I'm pretty content with singledom at the moment, which is unusual for me. I think it's because I have a lot of potentially exciting things happening this year so my attention has been diverted. I also reconnected with a friend/f*** buddy from a few years ago...I have no romantic feelings towards him (unlike a few years ago!) but it's nice to know he's around if i need an ego boost/have an itch that needs to be scratched! LOL


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 30, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I think you can afford being a commitment phobe with those eyes :happy: Just sayin' lol.



Lol, I read that initially as "with those ears" and I was like, wow, he must have some sexy ears or something.... 

I agree about the eyes... (ears).


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 31, 2010)

Very much taken as of a couple nights ago.


----------



## paintsplotch (Dec 31, 2010)

patmcf said:


> Still terrified of commitment. Consequently, still single.



holy crap.... id give up my want for love just to hang out with you lol 

scuze me while i find a napkin for the drool... hahaha


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok yall, so its 2011, i brought in the new year home alone, so definitely single !

But here's to a prosperous happy ( date filled ) 2011  happy new year you singles, big squishy warm hugs


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm a single girl.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 1, 2011)

Where's the 2011 thread and do you have to be single to watch y'all be miserable?


----------



## imfree (Jan 1, 2011)

I fell asleep, bored out of my mind and missed the start of 2011 by 50 minutes. Reporting in for the 2011 Singles Thread!


Paul Anka-I Don't Like To Sleep Alone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqPZ2wlsXW4


----------

